#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект перевода на русский язык 365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане

## Еше Нинбо

*Краткая биография 13 патриарха школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма Фоюаня*

Хэшан (китайский буддийский монах) Фоюань родился в провинции Хунань в селении Таоцзян город Иян 27 февраля 1922 года. Мирская фамилия Мо. В 17 лет он постригся в монахи на горе Хуэйлун город Иян в монастыре Лоусясы. Досточтимый Чжихуэй при пострижении в монашество даровал ему имя Синьцзин ("Чистое сердце") и прозвище Чжэнькун ("Истинная пустота"). В 19 лет Фоюань получает полное монашеское посвящение бхикшу у досточтимого Чжэньцина на горе Наньюе в монастыре Фуяньсы. В 1941 году учился в монастыре Лоханьсы города Хэнян. С детства обладал феноменальной памятью и усердием в учёбе. Когда он поступал в буддийскую школу монастыря Чжушэнсы горы Наньюе, досточтимый Линтао дал ему тему экзамена: "Трудно быть человеком, быть буддийским монахом также нелегко". Письменный ответ Фоюаня превзошёл всех, и он был принят как один из лучших учеников. Затем он учился в исследовательском центре буддизма монастыря Наньтайсы. В 1945 году досточтимый Тайсю на горе Цзяошань возле города Чжэньцзяна основал курсы подготовки священнослужителей Всекитайского буддийского общества. Фоюань поступает на эти курсы, по завершении которых остаётся в институте буддизма горы Цзяошань для дальнейшей учёбы. В 1946 году он отправляется на учёбу в буддийскую школу "Гуаньцзун" в городе Нинбо, где он прослушал лекции по сутре "Лэнянь". В городе Ханьчжоу на горе Линфэн в институте буддизма он учится у досточтимого Хуэйцзюе. Но из-за неспокойного времени Фоюань долго не мог оставаться в буддийских школах. Он отправляется вместе с друзьями-единомышленниками на гору Пхуто, место пребывания Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвары). И там, в пещере "Звуков прилива", ему явилась сама Авалокитешвара в белом одеянии. В 1947 году его просят вернуться в город Иян монастырь Байлусы, чтобы помочь досточтимому Сигу руководить буддийской школой. В 1949 году он организовал вместе с досточтимым Сигу и сангхой монастыря текстильную фабрику для спасения монастыря от голода и нищеты. В 1951 году весной он приезжает в монастырь Юньмэньсы к Его Святейшеству Сюйюню и становится со временем главным его учеником и продолжателем традиции школы Юньмэнь в 13 поколении. Фоюань получает передачу тайной дхармы от Сюйюня. Сюйюнь даёт ему имя Мяосинь ("Мистическое сознание"). 3-го числа 8-го лунного месяца 1951 года перед нетленным телом 6-го Патриарха Дхарма школы Юньмэнь была передана Его Святейшеству Фоюаню. 19 числа 2-го лунного месяца он, как и в своё время Его Святейшество Сюйюнь, в храме Будды Шакьямуни сжигает безымянный палец левой руки как подношение Будде, чтобы отблагодарить благодеяния родителей и наставников. Перед этим весной 1952 года Его Святейшество Сюйюнь чуть не погиб от рук "левых" коммунистов. В 1949 году произошла социалистическая революция. Многие советовали Его Святейшеству Сюйюню покинуть на время континентальный Китай и укрыться в Гонконге, который тогда был колонией Великобритании. Но патриарх Сюйюнь сказал, что у него своя карма, что он не может покинуть учеников и верующих, которые остались в континентальном Китае. Он говорил, что если он уедет, то будет меньше на одного человека, который смог бы реально похлопотать за этих людей, над которыми нависла опасность. Он говорил, что патриархи школы чань никогда не покидали своего монастыря в трудную минуту даже под угрозой смерти. Такова традиция школы. Благодаря вмешательству влиятельных лиц из Правительства Китая опасность, нависшая над патриархом Сюйюнем и монастырём Юньмэньсы, миновала. Было снято оцепление вокруг монастыря. На следующий год Фоюань отправляется в качестве слуги (ближайшего ученика) патриарха Сюйюня в Пекин. Они посетили монастыри Пекина, Шанхая, Ханчжоу, Сучжоу и других мест, где они давали лекции, посвящения и помогали учреждать местные ассоциации буддизма и единую всекитайскую буддийскую ассоциацию, которая со временем объединила в себе все буддийские монастыри и общины страны. Его Святейшество Фоюань в это же время готовил к изданию рукопись наставлений патриарха Сюйюня. Сюйюню уже исполнилось на то время 112 лет. Он по просьбе верующих оставался в Пекине, и, учитывая, что монастырь Юньмэньсы оставался без настоятеля, он решил древним традиционным методом гадания определить имя нового настоятеля монастыря. Перед статуей главного защитника Дхармы Вэйто в специальную бумпу (сосуд) были положены надписи имён нескольких претендентов. По правилам чьё имя выпадает 3 раза, тот и становится настоятелем. 3 раза подряд была вытянута бирка с именем учителя Фоюаня. Тогда Сюйюнь приказывает Фоюаню возвратиться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. 3 числа 6 лунного месяца 1953 года в день рождения защитника Дхармы Вэйто была проведена церемония интронизации настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы. Учитель Фоюань продолжил начатое патриархом Сюйюнем. Были достроены дворец патриарха-основателя монастыря Вэньяня, пагода и другие помещения. Были организованы сельскохозяйственные работы в монастыре: посадка риса, овощей, мандаринов и т.д. Монахи занимались не только усиленной медитацией, но и физическим трудом. Монастырь сам обеспечивал себя продовольствием. Было построено женское отделение монастыря "Сяо ситхень" (Маленький западный рай). Тем самым была продолжена традиция недвойственной школы 6 Патриарха, в которой женщины и мужчины считались равными в обладании природой Будды и в правах на просветление. Рядом с монастырём Наньхуасы также расположен женский монастырь Удиньань. Строгость монашеской дисциплины от этого нисколько не послаблялась. Безбрачие, целомудрие, вегетарианство, ежедневная медитация, молебны, физический труд - все эти древние традиции китайского буддизма сохранялись и сохраняются в неизменности.
В 1958 году из-за "левоуклонистских" ошибок КПК Его Святейшество Фоюань был несправедливо осуждён. Через три года его выпустили из тюрьмы. С 1961 года он проходил "трудовое перевоспитание" в монастыре Наньхуасы. В годы культурной революции в этом монастыре оставался только один монах - Его Святейшество Фоюань. В годы культурной революции хунвэйбины пытались сжечь и осквернить нетленные тела 6 Патриарха, патриархов Ханьшань Дэцина и Даньтяня. Фоюань, рискуя своей жизнью, собрал их тела и спрятал их, закопав под деревом на горе позади монастыря.
В 1979 году Учитель Фоюань был реабилитирован. В этом же году он отправляется в Пекин для доклада о состоянии тела Шестого Патриарха. Ассоциация буддизма назначила его отвечающим за реликвии монастыря Фаюаньсы Пекина, а также наставником винаи академии буддизма при этом монастыре. Председатель буддийской ассоциации Китая Чжао Пучу был очень озабочен состоянием нетленного тела Шестого Патриарха, считая, что это не только драгоценность буддизма, но и драгоценная историческая реликвия Китая. Было принято решение о сохранении и охране этой драгоценной реликвии. Учитель Фоюань был отправлен обратно в монастырь Наньхуасы для проведения необходимой работы по сохранению и восстановлению нетленного тела Шестого Патриарха.
В 1982 году монастырь Юньмэньсы был причислен решением Центрального правительства к главным монастырям Китая, охраняемым государством. Верующие один за другим стали упрашивать Его Святейшество Фоюаня вернуться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. И вот 19 числа 6 лунного месяца в день рождения Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь он возвращается в сопровождении верующих в монастырь. Местное правительство уезда Жуюань оказало ему очень тёплый приём. Ему официально была передана просьба о поселении на постоянное жительство в монастыре Юньмэньсы и руководству работами по восстановлению монастыря. Учитель Фоюань невзирая на постоянную боль тройничного лицевого нерва, повреждённого от побоев во время культурной революции, согласился вернуться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Началась кропотливая работа по восстановлению разрушенного монастыря. В 1982 году осенью учитель Фоюань был приглашён на гору Юньцзюйшань для освещения ступы с рингсел (нетленными останками в виде шариков после сжигания тела) Его Святейшества Сюйюня. Учитель Фоюань наследует и развивает нравственный и духовный стиль Его Святейшества Сюйюня. Его самоотверженный, бесстрашный дух и усилия по восстановлению монастыря Юньмэньсы тронули сердца многих учеников как в Китае, так и за рубежом. Ученики один за другим приезжают к нему, чтобы оказать помощь и охранять Дхарму.
В 1984 году правительство города Шаогуань и правительство уезда Жуюань выделили 400 тысяч юаней на восстановление сумэ (храма) Будды Шакьямуни и сумэ императора небес. Учитель Фоюань взял на себя обязанности главного руководителя строительства. Строительство велось круглосуточно. Когда учитель Фоюань вернулся в монастырь Юньмэньсы, там оставалось всего три монаха. В 1986 году монастырь был уже отстроен заново. В нём насчитывалось уже более 100 монахов, не включая буддистов-мирян, работающих по хозяйству в монастыре. Были построены: зал медитаций, колокольня, барабанная, пруды для разведения рыб и черепах, зал патриарха Вэньяня, библиотека, институт буддизма, дорога на гору до водопада Гуйхуатань, дом памяти патриарха Сюйюня, ступа с рингселом Сюйюня. 
В 1986 году председатель буддийской ассоциации Китая Чжао Пучу лично приехал посмотреть как восстанавливается монастырь и дал очень высокую оценку усилиям учителя Фоюаня. Учитель Фоюань уделяет большое внимание воспитанию молодых кадров священнослужителей. Поэтому уже к 2003 году был отстроен большой комплекс института буддизма с библиотекой, большим залом медитаций, компьютерным классом. В зале медитаций ежедневно проводится 6 медитативных часовых сессий. В зимний период проводится 5 усиленных недельных медитативных ритритов.
В 1990 году скончался настоятель монастыря Наньхуасы Цаоси хэшан Вэйинь. Верующие приглашают учителя Фоюаня занять пост настоятеля монастыря 6 Патриарха. С 1992 года учитель Фоюань являлся настоятелем монастырей Наньхуасы и Юньмэньсы. Под его руководством монастырь Наньхуасы преобразился уже за несколько лет. Его Святейшество Фоюань явился инициатором проведения в 1996 году в монастыре Наньхуасы международного буддийского форума под названием "Мир - один цветок", на который прибыли буддисты из Южной Кореи, США, Европы, Японии, Малайзии, Сингапура и других стран. В 1999 году учитель Фоюань уходит с поста настоятеля монастыря Наньхуасы, чтобы отдать все силы на монастырь Юньмэньсы.
Хотя Его Святейшество Фоюань является патриархом школы Чань, но он не имеет сектантских воззрений. Он назначил учителя Тантры из Гонконга досточтимого Юань Цзюна одним из заместителей настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы. Он часто просит его давать лекции и наставления в монастыре Юньмэньсы. Когда в монастыре проводятся монашеские посвящения, Его Святейшество Фоюань всегда приглашает досточтимого Юань Цзюна принять участие в качестве одного из Учителей, дающих монашеские обеты посвящающимся.
За эти годы учителя Фоюаня приглашали в разные монастыри Китая для дачи посвящений и лекций, а также в США, Гонконг, Корею, Японию и другие страны. В 2003 году было отпраздновано 50-летие со дня интронизации на посту настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы Его Святейшества Фоюаня. В этом же году Учитель Фоюань сложил с себя обязанности настоятеля и ушёл на покой. Он также сложил с себя должность председателя местной буддийской ассоциации города Шаогуань. Но у него остаётся почётный пост заместителя председателя консультативного совета Буддийской ассоциации КНР, куда избираются буддийские старцы. В Китае очень почитают старших. Учитель Фоюань по старшинству был 2-ой в буддийской ассоциации Китая. Он разбирался в медицине, ушу, цигун. 
Учитель Фоюань пользовался огромным авторитетом не только среди верующих, но и в местном правительстве. К нему обращались за советом многие влиятельные люди. Но главное детище Учителя - это монахи и монахини, постоянно живущие в монастыре. Он им был как добрая мать и строгий отец.
23 февраля 2009 года в 20 часов 46 минут по пекинскому времени после продолжительной болезни Учитель Фоюань ушёл в Нирвану. Он как и в своё время Шестой Патриарх чань-буддизма Хуэйнэн оставил нетленное тело, которое 1 марта 2009 года поместили в ступу в монастыре Юньмэньсы уезда Жуюань города Шаогуань провинции Гуандун. 
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...biografia.html

*365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане*
*"Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике"*
(собраны учеником Лай Хао, изданы в 2011 году монастырём Юньмэньсы в память о двухлетии со дня ухода Учителя)

Книгу "365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане - "Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике" можно скачать в формате PDF на китайском языке. В ней много фотографий, рисунков с Мастером Фоюанем, и образцы его каллиграфии:
http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/19320397.html 



Три «не» монаха-старца Сюйюня:
1.	Не жить в городе
2.	Не жить в маленьком монастыре
3.	Не жить в монастырях, занимающихся только буддийскими церемониалами
Три «надо» монаха-старца Фоюаня:
1.	Надо и тело и сознание полностью отдать большому монастырю патриархов
2.	Надо воспитывать талантливых буддийских монахов
3.	Надо поставить целью всей своей жизни борьбу за просветление сознания и видение Самоприроды

*Часть первая
Прекрасный Учитель и добрый Друг*
*

№1
Выдвинут драконом и небом*

	В 1952 году после того как Учитель Сюйюнь покинул монастырь Юньмэньсы, многие монахи постепенно стали покидать монастырь. Однако давние ученики старца Сюйюня по-прежнему не желали покинуть гору Юньмэнь. Но никто из них не решался стать настоятелем и возглавить монашескую общину.
	Монахи, учителя Дхармы Инькай и Куанду отправились в Шанхай с просьбой к Сюйюню о возвращении в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Однако монахи, мастера Дхармы Вэйхан, Лайго, Мяочжэнь и председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма Чжао Пучу были не согласны с этим, поэтому старец Сюйюнь велел монахам Инькаю и Куаньду передать монашеской братии монастыря Юньмэньсы, что поскольку никто не решается возглавить общину, следует по древней традиции монастыря Гуйюань перед статуей защитника Дхармы Вэйто вытянуть жребий. Чьё имя будет вытянуто трижды подряд, тот и станет настоятелем.
	Монашеская община согласилась с этим предложением. Имена всех монахов были написаны на небольших листочках бумаги, которые затем скрутили в шарики и положили в корзину. Затем корзину поставили как подношение перед статуей защитника Вэйто и стали читать его святую мантру, стуча в деревянное било. Каждый монах трижды тянул жребий. Некоторые имена монахов были вытянуты дважды подряд. Церемония продолжалась до вечера, но ничьё имя не было вытянуто подряд трижды. Все стали волноваться. Даже во время вечернего молебна продолжали тянуть жребий. И вот имя монаха Фоюаня было вытянуто трижды подряд. Все обрадовались и стали друг друга поздравлять, запуская праздничные хлопушки. Монах Инькай сообщил Учителю Сюйюню о результатах жребия, чтобы тот велел монаху Фоюаню (который в то время был вместе с Сюйюнем, был его монахом-ординарцем) быстрее возвращаться в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы стать его настоятелем. Однако Фоюань не осмеливался в то время возложить на себя полномочия настоятеля. Старец Сюйюнь каждый день его уговаривал вернуться в монастырь Юньмэньсы, а тот, чтобы избежать уговоров старца ежедневно скрывался дома у мирян буддистов.
	Старец Сюйюнь стал говорить Фоюаню, что у него нет совести, раз он не хочет возвращаться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Он говорил ему: «Юньмэнь – это святое место Патриархов. Столько много людей ждут тебя. Защитник Дхармы Бодхисаттва Вэйто желает твоего возвращения. Обязательно нужно восстановить монастырь Юньмэньсы».
Учитель Фоюань понимая, что если не вернуться в Юньмэнь, то старец Сюйюнь будет неспокоен, поэтому вынужден был дать согласие на своё возвращение. Вместе с монахом Куаньду он взял с собой два ящика мёда и вернулся в монастырь Юньмэньсы. По воспоминаниям Учителя Фоюаня ему тогда было очень тяжело покидать старца Сюйюня. Он как будто бы потерял своего отца и мать. Со слезами на глазах он оставил старца Сюйюня.

*№2
Образец для подражания для людей и неба*

Весной 1957 года Учитель Фоюань отправился в провинцию Цзянси в хижину старца Сюйюня для встречи с Ним. Старец Сюйюнь в присутствии многих учеников указал на Фоюаня и сказал: «Фоюань (имя переводится как «Источник Будды») – это настоящий буддийский монах, железный человек. Вы должны брать с него пример и во всём подражать ему». Эта немногословная фраза наглядно показывает восторженное отношение старца Сюйюня к Учителю Фоюаню.

*№3
Большой старший брат-наставник*

Старец Ичжао (настоятель чань-буддийского монастыря Чжулинь Гонконга, принял от старца Сюйюня свидетельство о передаче Дхармы школы Линьцзы чань-буддизма в 44 поколении).
Когда Учитель Фоюань находился в больнице города Гуанчжоу, старец Ичжао навестил его.
Старец Сюйюнь сразу же велел своим ученикам-ординарцам принести ему стул и подать чаю.
Тогда старец Ичжао взволнованно сказал Фоюаню: «В восьмидесятые годы я активно собирал финансовые средства для восстановления монастырей Наньхуасы и Юньмэньсы, а также привёз с собой много верующих из Гонконга. После того как ситуация с буддизмом нормализовалась в континентальном Китае, когда я поехал на встречу с некоторыми старцами, даже трудно было добиться встречи с ними, предварительно не передав им подарки. Только Вы всегда ко мне хорошо относились. Поэтому сегодня я с уважением называю Вас Большой старший брат-наставник!»

*№4
Посредственный человек сам себе строит проблемы*

Учитель Фоюань говорит: «Для патриархов прошлого кроватью служила земля, одеялом – белые облака. А камень для них служил подушкой. Проголодавшись, они ели немного сосновых орехов и пили родниковую воду. И были удовлетворены этим!»

*№5
Сын должен заботиться о матери*

	Один монах хотел встретить свою старую мать, чтобы она немного погостила у него в монастыре. Монах спросил на это разрешения у Учителя Фоюаня.
Фоюань сказал в ответ: «Конечно можно! Пусть приезжают члены твоей семьи, пусть приезжает твоя матушка! Сын не может не заботиться о матери. Сын должен заботиться о матери. В освобождении живых существ в первую очередь нужно освободить свою мать и отца!». 
Учитель Фоюань также сказал: «Посмотри как Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха освобождал от страданий свою мать, заботился о матери. Ученик Будды Мулянь спасал свою мать, чань-буддийский учитель Хуанбо, старец Сюйюнь здесь и там делали простирания всё ради матери!»

*№6
Сохранять в сознании созерцание*

Один из монахов, постоянно живущих в монастыре Юньмэньсы, в первый раз проводил одну из буддийских церемоний. Он очень волновался и пошёл к Учителю Фоюаню за наставлениями. Увидев старца Фоюаня, он сделал три простирания и спросил: «Учитель, как правильно проводить буддийские ритуалы?» Фоюань ему ответил: «Не думай слишком много об этом. Просто сохраняй в сознании созерцание Будды и Бодхисаттв». Монах поблагодарил Учителя и удалился.

*№7
Домашнее воспитание строгого Учителя*

Учитель Фоюань попросил монахиню Вэйсинь отправить посылку. Монахиня по-простому обернула посылку, думая, что если она в дороге не развалится, этого будет вполне достаточно. Но Фоюань взял бумагу и снова её обернул очень тщательно, разглаживая углы подобно тому, как заправляют и разглаживают военное одеяло. Учитель Фоюань сказал монахине: «С таким отношением  к делу, если бы ты была рядом со старцем Сюйюнем, он бы давно уже тебя выгнал!»

*№8
Ведро с рисом*

Когда Учитель Фоюань и старец Куаньлинь встретились в институте Маньчжушри, они отнеслись друг к другу с большим уважением. Оба старца стали вспоминать свою молодость, когда они только постриглись в монахи. Старец Куаньлинь сказал: «В те годы я был просто шраманерой (послушником). А Учитель Фоюань сказал: «А я в те годы был ведром с рисом». 
Это очень всех развеселило.

*№9
Накапливать счастье (заслуги), беречь счастье*

Однажды ученик-ординарец мыл Учителю Фоюаню стопы. Он не отрегулировал как следует температуру воды и набрал её в таз до самых краёв. Фоюань со вздохом сказал ему: «Такое расточительство! Однажды у старца Сюйюня между пальцами стопы соскочил лишай, который вызывал очень сильный зуд. Врач велел мне достать белый купорос, заваривать его в воде и мыть им старцу стопы. Для этого я пошёл и купил его в аптеке. Как только я начал мыть им стопы старца Сюйюня, он сразу же спросил: «Что это такое?». Я ответил: «Врач велел использовать белый купорос». 
– «Сколько он стоит»?
– «5 фэней (копеек)».
– «5 фэней? Почему же ты мне об этом ничего не сказал!»
Ха-ха. Мастер Сюйюнь отругал меня, сказав, что я транжирю деньги! «Откуда у тебя деньги! Их так легко, по-твоему, достать? Ты же мне ничего не сказал!» - Он очень жёстко меня тогда отругал.
Вы сейчас не обращаете внимания на 50 юаней. А он тогда заботился даже о 5 фэнях. Сейчас даже новую одежду выбрасываете, новые ботинки, новые носки. Хорошие овощи выбрасываете. Если бы старец Сюйюнь увидел это, у него бы заболело сердце. Ты думаешь, у него не болит от этого сердце? Вы совсем не знаете, что такое беречь счастье!

*№10
Подобающий строгий внешний вид монаха*

Холодной зимой один монах, одев только лёгкую короткую монашескую куртку, пришёл в больницу навестить Учителя Фоюаня.
Фоюань отругал его: «Тебе нужно одеть длинный монашеский халат. Съезди в Гонконг и посмотри. Там монахи и летом и зимой носят длинные халаты. Если ты не будешь одет в длинный халат, то у тебя будет не подобающий монаху внешний вид. Обязательно нужно у себя воспитывать хорошие привычки! Тебе нужен ватный длинный монашеский халат!»
Монах: «Я боюсь, что в дороге мне будет в нём неудобно».
Учитель Фоюань: «Мне дела нет до того, удобно тебе будет или нет. Когда мы были шраманерами (послушниками) и учились на горе Цзяошань, выходя на улицу, всегда одевали хайчин (церемониальный чёрный халат).
– Ученик-ординарец: «А? Одевали халат хайчин»?
– Учитель Фоюань: «Когда идёшь на улицу, всегда надо одевать халат хайчин. Я однажды в Гонконге уже обсуждал этот вопрос с учителем Дхармы Жунлином. Он так мне сказал: «Сегодняшние монахи-хэшаны ещё хуже, чем уличные монахи прошлого. Сейчас наши монахи, молящиеся в храме, уступают иностранным монахам. Иностранные монахи все одеты в церемониальные халаты хайчин, глаза у них созерцаю нос, нос созерцает сердце. Даже ходят они с очень подобающим строгим видом. А наши монахи сейчас в храме смотрят то налево, то направо, совсем не имеют подобающей строгости в облике.
Да. В тот день я беседовал с учителем Дхармы Жунлином. Он всего младше меня на несколько месяцев. В те времена послушником было очень трудно быть, не то, что сейчас. Если глаза смотрят по разным сторонам – это разве правильно? Нужно иметь достойный строгий облик»
Затем Учитель Фоюань спросил своего ученика-ординарца: «У тебя есть для него одежда?»
Монах: «У меня всё есть, есть»
Учитель Фоюань: «Холодно ведь!»
Ординарец, наследующий рясу и патру, Лайчи принёс халат: «Этот слишком длинный».
Учитель Фоюань: «А есть ещё?»
Ученик-ординарец Лайчи: «Только один есть».
Учитель Фоюань: «А твой плащ?»
Монах: «Не надо, не надо!»
Учитель Фоюань сказал ученику Лайчи: «Не надо – это плохо. Отдай свой халат ему, который на тебе одет!»
Монах: «У меня есть, правда есть!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Чёрт у тебя есть! Поедешь же в поезде. В Пекине холодно. Этот халат утром подарили Лайчи, а тот был подарен мне».
Глаза монаха были полны слёз.

----------

Chikara (30.09.2011), ElenaK (30.09.2011), Homer (03.10.2011), Joy (30.09.2011), Shunja (09.10.2011), Айвар (27.11.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*“饮水思源“
上佛下源老和尚行履录*

*365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане
"Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике"*
(собраны учеником Лай Хао, изданы в 2011 году монастырём Юньмэньсы в память о двухлетии со дня ухода Учителя)
谨以此书纪念上佛下源老和尚圆寂两周年

Книгу "365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане - "Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике" можно скачать в формате PDF на китайском языке. В ней много фотографий, рисунков с Мастером Фоюанем, и образцы его каллиграфии:
http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/19320397.html 

虚云老和尚“ 三不”
一 不住城市，
二 不住小庙，
三 不住经忏道场。
Три «не» монаха-старца Сюйюня:
1.	Не жить в городе
2.	Не жить в маленьком монастыре
3.	Не жить в монастырях, занимающихся только буддийскими церемониалами

佛源老和尚“ 三要”
一 要将身心倾注在祖师道场，
二 要培养僧才，将禅风播扬光大，
三 要把明心见性作为终身奋斗的目标。
Три «надо» монаха-старца Фоюаня:
1.	Надо и тело и сознание полностью отдать большому монастырю патриархов
2.	Надо воспитывать талантливых буддийских монахов
3.	Надо поставить целью всей своей жизни борьбу за просветление сознания и видение Самоприроды

*Часть первая
良师益友
Прекрасный Учитель и добрый Друг*

*№1
龙天推出*

一九五二年，虚云老和尚离开云门后，群龙无首，不少人渐渐各自离去，但
久随虚老的老参上座仍不愿离开云门，只是谁也不肯出来领众。
印开、宽度二师便到上海请虚老回云门。但苇航、来果、妙真法师及赵朴初会长等均不同意，
虚老即指示印开二师告知云门众僧，既然大家都怕，都不敢负责，
那就学过去归元寺在韦驮菩萨前拈阄，连出三次者，出来领众，拈到谁就是谁。
云门众僧一致同意，于是将全寺僧人名字一一写好，捋成纸团，放在筒里，
在韦驮菩萨前上供，敲木鱼念韦驮圣号，每人各拈三次。有的名字曾拈出两次，
一直拈到下午，没有一个名字拈到三次，大家都很着急。上晚殿时又拈，便将“佛源”拈出三次，
大家很高兴，放鞭炮祝贺。印开等便函告虚老，催源公回云门负责。那时源公不肯，
虚老天天催源公回云门，公则天天到居士家躲避。虚老说源公不回云门，是没有良心，“云门是祖师道场，
有这么多人盼你回去，你是韦驮菩萨要你去的，云门寺不搞好不行。”
源公见如此，若不回，虚老必不会安心，只好答应。即与宽度师带了两箱蜜蜂回云门。
源公自述当时心里十分痛苦，如失去父母一样，与老人含泪而别。

*№1
Выдвинут драконом и небом*

В 1952 году после того как Учитель Сюйюнь покинул монастырь Юньмэньсы, многие монахи постепенно стали покидать монастырь. Однако давние ученики старца Сюйюня по-прежнему не желали покинуть гору Юньмэнь. Но никто из них не решался стать настоятелем и возглавить монашескую общину.
Монахи, учителя Дхармы Инькай и Куанду отправились в Шанхай с просьбой к Сюйюню о возвращении в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Однако монахи, мастера Дхармы Вэйхан, Лайго, Мяочжэнь и председатель всекитайской ассоциации буддизма Чжао Пучу были не согласны с этим, поэтому старец Сюйюнь велел монахам Инькаю и Куаньду передать монашеской братии монастыря Юньмэньсы, что поскольку никто не решается возглавить общину, следует по древней традиции монастыря Гуйюань перед статуей защитника Дхармы Вэйто вытянуть жребий. Чьё имя будет вытянуто трижды подряд, тот и станет настоятелем.
Монашеская община согласилась с этим предложением. Имена всех монахов были написаны на небольших листочках бумаги, которые затем скрутили в шарики и положили в корзину. Затем корзину поставили как подношение перед статуей защитника Вэйто и стали читать его святую мантру, стуча в деревянное било. Каждый монах трижды тянул жребий. Некоторые имена монахов были вытянуты дважды подряд. Церемония продолжалась до вечера, но ничьё имя не было вытянуто подряд трижды. Все стали волноваться. Даже во время вечернего молебна продолжали тянуть жребий. И вот имя монаха Фоюаня было вытянуто трижды подряд. Все обрадовались и стали друг друга поздравлять, запуская праздничные хлопушки. Монах Инькай сообщил Учителю Сюйюню о результатах жребия, чтобы тот велел монаху Фоюаню (который в то время был вместе с Сюйюнем, был его монахом-ординарцем) быстрее возвращаться в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы стать его настоятелем. Однако Фоюань не осмеливался в то время возложить на себя полномочия настоятеля. Старец Сюйюнь каждый день его уговаривал вернуться в монастырь Юньмэньсы, а тот, чтобы избежать уговоров старца ежедневно скрывался дома у мирян буддистов.
Старец Сюйюнь стал говорить Фоюаню, что у него нет совести, раз он не хочет возвращаться в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Он говорил ему: «Юньмэнь – это святое место Патриархов. Столько много людей ждут тебя. Защитник Дхармы Бодхисаттва Вэйто желает твоего возвращения. Обязательно нужно восстановить монастырь Юньмэньсы».
Учитель Фоюань понимая, что если не вернуться в Юньмэнь, то старец Сюйюнь будет неспокоен, поэтому вынужден был дать согласие на своё возвращение. Вместе с монахом Куаньду он взял с собой два ящика мёда и вернулся в монастырь Юньмэньсы. По воспоминаниям Учителя Фоюаня ему тогда было очень тяжело покидать старца Сюйюня. Он как будто бы потерял своего отца и мать. Со слезами на глазах он оставил старца Сюйюня.

*№2
人天楷模*

一九五七年春，源公往江西云居茅蓬看望虚老。
虚老当众多弟子面示之曰：“佛源是真衲子，真铁汉，汝等当以其为楷模而
效仿之。”
聊聊数语，实见虚老对源公为人赞叹之心声！

*№2
Образец для подражания для людей и неба*

Весной 1957 года Учитель Фоюань отправился в провинцию Цзянси в хижину старца Сюйюня для встречи с Ним. Старец Сюйюнь в присутствии многих учеников указал на Фоюаня и сказал: «Фоюань (имя переводится как «Источник Будды») – это настоящий буддийский монах, железный человек. Вы должны брать с него пример и во всём подражать ему». Эта немногословная фраза наглядно показывает восторженное отношение старца Сюйюня к Учителю Фоюаню.

*№3
大师兄*

意昭长老（香港竹林禅寺方丈，一九四六年接虚云老和尚临济宗第四十四代
法劵。）
源公在广州住院时，他去看望。
源公马上就让侍者搬来凳子给他坐，招呼喝茶。
当时意昭长老很感慨地对源公说：“八十年代我积极为重修南华寺和云门寺
筹款，并从香港带来很多信众。大陆佛教环境好了以后，我去见某些长老时，没
有给红包，面都很难见。只有你这么多年一直这么对我，今天我尊你为大师兄！”

*№3
Большой старший брат-наставник*

Старец Ичжао (настоятель чань-буддийского монастыря Чжулинь Гонконга, принял от старца Сюйюня свидетельство о передаче Дхармы школы Линьцзы чань-буддизма в 44 поколении).
Когда Учитель Фоюань находился в больнице города Гуанчжоу, старец Ичжао навестил его.
Старец Сюйюнь сразу же велел своим ученикам-ординарцам принести ему стул и подать чаю.
Тогда старец Ичжао взволнованно сказал Фоюаню: «В восьмидесятые годы я активно собирал финансовые средства для восстановления монастырей Наньхуасы и Юньмэньсы, а также привёз с собой много верующих из Гонконга. После того как ситуация с буддизмом нормализовалась в континентальном Китае, когда я поехал на встречу с некоторыми старцами, даже трудно было добиться встречи с ними, предварительно не передав им подарки. Только Вы всегда ко мне хорошо относились. Поэтому сегодня я с уважением называю Вас Большой старший брат-наставник!»

*№4
庸人自扰*　

源公说：“过去的祖师们呀，以大地为床，拿白云当盖，用石头作枕，饿了
吃几粒松子，渴了喝几口泉水，没一点事！”

*№4
Посредственный человек сам себе строит проблемы*

Учитель Фоюань говорит: «Для патриархов прошлого кроватью служила земля, одеялом – белые облака. А камень для них служил подушкой. Проголодавшись, они ели немного сосновых орехов и пили родниковую воду. И были удовлетворены этим!»

*№5
崽要顾娘*

某僧想接老母来云门小住一段时间，问源公可否。
源公说：“当然可以啦，你叫你家里人来嘛，叫你娘来嘛！崽不顾娘怎么行，
崽要顾娘呀，度众生先把父母度了！”
“你看地藏王菩萨就是度娘，顾母亲嘛。目连救母嘛，黄檗禅师、虚云老和
尚这里拜那里拜，都是为了娘呀！”

*№5
Сын должен заботиться о матери*

Один монах хотел встретить свою старую мать, чтобы она немного погостила у него в монастыре. Монах спросил на это разрешения у Учителя Фоюаня.
Фоюань сказал в ответ: «Конечно можно! Пусть приезжают члены твоей семьи, пусть приезжает твоя матушка! Сын не может не заботиться о матери. Сын должен заботиться о матери. В освобождении живых существ в первую очередь нужно освободить свою мать и отца!». 
Учитель Фоюань также сказал: «Посмотри как Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха освобождал от страданий свою мать, заботился о матери. Ученик Будды Мулянь спасал свою мать, чань-буддийский учитель Хуанбо, старец Сюйюнь здесь и там делали простирания всё ради матери!»

*№6
心存观想*

某常住僧，第一次做佛事，心里很紧张，就去丈室请教源公。
见到源公，顶礼三拜问：“师父，做佛事要怎么样才如法？”
源公说：“你不管那么多，心里观想佛菩萨就可以了。”
僧礼谢而去。

*№6
Сохранять в сознании созерцание*

Один из монахов, постоянно живущих в монастыре Юньмэньсы, в первый раз проводил одну из буддийских церемоний. Он очень волновался и пошёл к Учителю Фоюаню за наставлениями. Увидев старца Фоюаня, он сделал три простирания и спросил: «Учитель, как правильно проводить буддийские ритуалы?» Фоюань ему ответил: «Не думай слишком много об этом. Просто сохраняй в сознании созерцание Будды и Бодхисаттв». Монах поблагодарил Учителя и удалился.

*№7
严师家教*

源公叫惟信尼寄包裹，惟信尼就随便一包，觉得只要路上不烂就行了。但源
公又重新用纸把它包了一遍，哪怕转弯棱角的地方，都折得像军用被一样。
源公对她说：“像你这样做事情的方式啊，如果是跟着虚云老和尚身边，早
就把你轰出去了！”

*№7
Домашнее воспитание строгого Учителя*

Учитель Фоюань попросил монахиню Вэйсинь отправить посылку. Монахиня по-простому обернула посылку, думая, что если она в дороге не развалится, этого будет вполне достаточно. Но Фоюань взял бумагу и снова её обернул очень тщательно, разглаживая углы подобно тому, как заправляют и разглаживают военное одеяло. Учитель Фоюань сказал монахине: «С таким отношением к делу, если бы ты была рядом со старцем Сюйюнем, он бы давно уже тебя выгнал!»

*№8
饭桶一名*

在文殊院，源公和宽霖老和尚见面时，互相都非常恭敬。
两位老人各自回忆起刚出家时的情形，宽霖老和尚谦虚地说：
“当年我还是小和尚一名。”
源公说：“当年我是饭桶一名！”逗得大家全笑了。

*№8
Ведро с рисом*

Когда Учитель Фоюань и старец Куаньлинь встретились в институте Маньчжушри, они отнеслись друг к другу с большим уважением. Оба старца стали вспоминать свою молодость, когда они только постриглись в монахи. Старец Куаньлинь сказал: «В те годы я был просто шраманерой (послушником). А Учитель Фоюань сказал: «А я в те годы был ведром с рисом». 
Это очень всех развеселило.

*№9
培福惜福*

某日侍者给源公洗脚，水温没调好，搞了满满一盆。
源公叹气说：
“哎呀，这么浪费！有一次（虚云）老和尚脚趾丫里生癣，痒得不得了，医
生让我弄点明矾（药）泡水给老和尚洗，后来我就去街上买。
一洗脚，老和尚问：‘这是什么东西？’
我说：‘医生说要用明矾。’
‘多少钱？’
‘五分钱。’
‘哦，五分钱呀？你怎么不跟我讲呢？钱你从哪里来的呀？’
哈哈，他（虚老）骂我一顿，说我乱用钱！‘你钱从哪里来的？这钱这么
容易来？你不跟我打招呼！’狠狠骂我一餐！你们现在五十块钱都不管，他那时
管你五分钱不五分钱。现在很多新衣服都丢掉了，新鞋子、新袜子，现在那么
好的菜也丢掉，老和尚（虚老）看到也会心痛呀。你看他不心痛？你们这么不知道惜福！”

*№9
Накапливать счастье (заслуги), беречь счастье*

Однажды ученик-ординарец мыл Учителю Фоюаню стопы. Он не отрегулировал как следует температуру воды и набрал её в таз до самых краёв. Фоюань со вздохом сказал ему: «Такое расточительство! Однажды у старца Сюйюня между пальцами стопы соскочил лишай, который вызывал очень сильный зуд. Врач велел мне достать белый купорос, заваривать его в воде и мыть им старцу стопы. Для этого я пошёл и купил его в аптеке. Как только я начал мыть им стопы старца Сюйюня, он сразу же спросил: «Что это такое?». Я ответил: «Врач велел использовать белый купорос». 
– «Сколько он стоит»?
– «5 фэней (копеек)».
– «5 фэней? Почему же ты мне об этом ничего не сказал!»
Ха-ха. Мастер Сюйюнь отругал меня, сказав, что я транжирю деньги! «Откуда у тебя деньги! Их так легко, по-твоему, достать? Ты же мне ничего не сказал!» - Он очень жёстко меня тогда отругал.
Вы сейчас не обращаете внимания на 50 юаней. А он тогда заботился даже о 5 фэнях. Сейчас даже новую одежду выбрасываете, новые ботинки, новые носки. Хорошие овощи выбрасываете. Если бы старец Сюйюнь увидел это, у него бы заболело сердце. Ты думаешь, у него не болит от этого сердце? Вы совсем не знаете, что такое беречь счастье!

*№10
威仪教相*

寒冬，某僧穿小褂来医院看源公。
源公就呵斥他：“你要穿个长衫。你到香港去看，不管冬夏都要穿长衫，你
不穿长衫，随随便便的和尚不行。搞不成好习惯不行呀，你搞个棉长衫穿嘛！”
僧：“我怕路上不方便。”
源公：“我不管你方不方便，我们那个时候当小和尚在焦山读书，出门上街
都要穿海青呀！”
侍者：“嘿，穿海青？”
源公：“上街都要穿海青，那天我在香港同融灵法师在讲这个问题嘛。他说：
‘现在的和尚呀，还比不上过去街上的那些和尚，上殿也比不得外头那些和尚，
外头那些和尚都穿了海青，眼观鼻、鼻观心，走起路来好威仪的。现在上殿呀，
那些和尚也是脑壳东瞧西瞧，东看西看，没点威仪。’”
“那天我在香港同融灵和尚冲壳子（聊天）嘛，他同我差不多，小我几个月。
那个时候当小和尚哪有这么容易，两只眼睛东看西看，那怎么行？你要庄严威仪
呀，‘威仪教相’没有威仪，教相怎么办？”
源公问侍者：“你有什么衣服给他穿呀？”
僧：“我有，有呀！”
源公：“冷呀！”
衣钵来起师拿来一件：“这件太长了。”
源公：“够不够，还有没有啊？”
来起师：“只有一件。”
源公：“你那个披风呢？”
来起师拿来披风。
僧：“不要了，不要了！”
源公对来起师说：“‘不要了’不好，把你身上那件给他！”
僧：“我有，我真的有。”
源公：“有个鬼！你到火车上面，北京冷呀，这个是早上人家送给来起的，
那个是送给我的。”
僧热泪盈眶。

*№10
Подобающий строгий внешний вид монаха*

Холодной зимой один монах, одев только лёгкую короткую монашескую куртку, пришёл в больницу навестить Учителя Фоюаня.
Фоюань отругал его: «Тебе нужно одеть длинный монашеский халат. Съезди в Гонконг и посмотри. Там монахи и летом и зимой носят длинные халаты. Если ты не будешь одет в длинный халат, то у тебя будет не подобающий монаху внешний вид. Обязательно нужно у себя воспитывать хорошие привычки! Тебе нужен ватный длинный монашеский халат!»
Монах: «Я боюсь, что в дороге мне будет в нём неудобно».
Учитель Фоюань: «Мне дела нет до того, удобно тебе будет или нет. Когда мы были шраманерами (послушниками) и учились на горе Цзяошань, выходя на улицу, всегда одевали хайчин (церемониальный чёрный халат).
– Ученик-ординарец: «А? Одевали халат хайчин»?
– Учитель Фоюань: «Когда идёшь на улицу, всегда надо одевать халат хайчин. Я однажды в Гонконге уже обсуждал этот вопрос с учителем Дхармы Жунлином. Он так мне сказал: «Сегодняшние монахи-хэшаны ещё хуже, чем уличные монахи прошлого. Сейчас наши монахи, молящиеся в храме, уступают иностранным монахам. Иностранные монахи все одеты в церемониальные халаты хайчин, глаза у них созерцаю нос, нос созерцает сердце. Даже ходят они с очень подобающим строгим видом. А наши монахи сейчас в храме смотрят то налево, то направо, совсем не имеют подобающей строгости в облике.
Да. В тот день я беседовал с учителем Дхармы Жунлином. Он всего младше меня на несколько месяцев. В те времена послушником было очень трудно быть, не то, что сейчас. Если глаза смотрят по разным сторонам – это разве правильно? Нужно иметь достойный строгий облик»
Затем Учитель Фоюань спросил своего ученика-ординарца: «У тебя есть для него одежда?»
Монах: «У меня всё есть, есть»
Учитель Фоюань: «Холодно ведь!»
Ординарец, наследующий рясу и патру, Лайчи принёс халат: «Этот слишком длинный».
Учитель Фоюань: «А есть ещё?»
Ученик-ординарец Лайчи: «Только один есть».
Учитель Фоюань: «А твой плащ?»
Монах: «Не надо, не надо!»
Учитель Фоюань сказал ученику Лайчи: «Не надо – это плохо. Отдай свой халат ему, который на тебе одет!»
Монах: «У меня есть, правда есть!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Чёрт у тебя есть! Поедешь же в поезде. В Пекине холодно. Этот халат утром подарили Лайчи, а тот был подарен мне».
Глаза монаха были полны слёз.


*Часть вторая
Любить свою страну и свою религию*

«Вы должны учителем считать обеты воздержания. Обеты подобны кораблю, переправляющему через горькое море сансары. Вы должны быть примером для людей и неба. Обеты воздержания – это истинная причина становления Буддой. Если нет обетов воздержания, то нет истинной Дхармы. Это как если у государства не будет законов. Тогда Поднебесной невозможно будет управлять. Мы обычно говорим, что нужно любить свою страну и строго придерживаться принятых обетов, в противном случае теряется статус монаха. Давайте будем строго охранять принятые обеты».

*№11
Если государство благоденствует, то и буддизм процветает*

Однажды, монах-ординарец спросил Учителя Фоюаня: «Почему Вы всегда велите нам читать сутры, а сами всегда читаете газеты?» Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Если вы, монахи, не будете читать сутры, то, что вам тогда читать? Вы не должны читать газеты, там чёрт не разберёт, что к чему. Если ты являешься руководителем, то должен знать немного о важных событиях в стране. Ты должен понимать, читать и разбираться что к чему».
«Я сейчас кроме газет ничего не читаю. А в газетах просматриваю только заголовки. Смотрю, о чём они там толкуют. Читаю о Тайване, о США. Какие каверзы готовит США, какие каверзы готовит Япония. Сейчас США совместно с Индией строят нам козни. Поэтому мы и горюем. Если государство будет благоденствовать, только тогда будет процветать буддизм!"

*№12
Быть благодарным за благодеяние своей страны*

В 2005 году Учитель Фоюань проводил церемонию интронизации для одного настоятеля в провинции Хунань. Учитель Фоюань произнёс речь на этой церемонии. Когда он в своей речи стал говорить о стабильности в обществе, о богатстве государства и силе нации, о реализации политики свободы вероисповедания в стране, он очень разволновался. Как раз это был период празднования Дня образования КНР. Он настолько был взволнован, что хлопнул ладонью по столу, сжал руки в кулаки, поднялся со стула и громко закричал: «10 тысяч лет коммунистической партии!»
Раздался гром аплодисментов, все присутствующие были глубоко тронуты.

*№13
Дети, изучающие буддизм, не могут быть плохими*

В институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы есть группа маленьких шраманер (послушников). В прошлом она называлась группа культуры. Затем старец Фоюань переименовал её в группу воспитания праведности. Эта группа состоит из маленьких послушников возрастом от 6 до 14 лет. Согласно закону государства о свободе вероисповедания, достигшие 18 лет граждане, могут сделать выбор становиться им буддийскими монахами или нет. Поскольку послушники по возрасту слишком маленькие, чтобы избежать кривотолков в обществе и обвинений в найме детей на работу и их эксплуатации, монастыри обычно не осмеливаются принимать к себе детей.
Когда начальники приехали в монастырь с инспекцией, старец Фоюань не стал прятать детей, а сам повёл начальство к ним. Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Если Вы беспокоитесь, что они находятся здесь, я могу в любое время их распустить. Но многие из них – это сироты или приёмные дети. Если позволить им скитаться в обществе, то если у них не будет хорошего крова и руководства, если они будут голодать, то станут воровать, грабить. Таким образом, в обществе появится больше злых людей, которые могут нанести вред обществу. В действительности, мы облегчаем бремя общества, приняв их к себе. Мы их обучаем знаниям традиционной китайской культуры, а также буддийской теории добра и широкой натуры. Поэтому  в древности люди говорили: «Ребёнок, изучающий буддизм, не может быть плохим». Действительно, некоторые из них, это единственные дети в семье, либо те, кто имеет родителей, но пришли сюда по собственному желанию. Учитель является их гарантом и опекуном. Поэтому будьте спокойны за здешних детей.
Когда им исполнится 18 лет, они могут сделать свободный выбор. Если они действительно захотят стать монахами, то поскольку они с детства девственно вошли в Дао Будды, у них будет большое будущее. А если они не захотят быть буддийскими монахами, то, как минимум, я уверен, что они будут дисциплинированными и законопослушными гражданами. Поскольку в их кости впитаются идеи сострадания буддизма, а также любви, гуманизма, красоты и нравственности традиционной китайской культуры. Так почему бы нам не заняться ими?»
Начальники, выслушав Учителя Фоюаня, обрадовались: «Старец – Вы действительно монах-старейшина. Мы преклоняемся перед Вашей мудростью и строгой нравственностью. Не будем говорить о других монастырях, но монастырь Юньмэньсы может принимать детей в послушники».

*№14
Двойное совершенствование счастья (заслуг) и мудрости*

Один старый мирянин-буддист прислал письмо Учителю Фоюаню, в котором спрашивал, что такое совершенствование счастья и совершенствование мудрости.
Учитель Фоюань ответил ему в письме: "Эти вопросы в действительности Вы уже давно знаете. Когда мы много читаем буддийские сутры, у нас возрастает мудрость. Когда мы делаем много добрых дел, бережём жизнь вещей (о бережливости), то это практика счастья (заслуг). С радостью делиться с людьми, широко соединять добрые кармические связи, не заниматься предрассудками, не обманывать людей - это практика двойного совершенствования мудрости и счастья. Не убивать, отпускать живых существ на волю, не есть мяса живых существ - это самое большое счастье. Когда тело в праведности, слова праведны и сознание сострадательно - это самая большая кармическая причина счастья и заслуг добродетели.
Надеюсь, что Вы будете побольше читать буддийские сутры, поймёте закон причины и следствия (результата), будете выступать за стабильность и единство в обществе, будете учеником Будды, любящим свою страну и соблюдающим её законы".

*№15
Намерение монаха-старца не в этом*

Когда только началась реализация политики свободы вероисповедания, Учитель Фоюань был в Пекине. В то время буддийские монахи обычно не решались в монашеской одежде выходить за территорию монастыря. Но буддийский монах Фоюань, напротив, одевал халат буддийского монаха-хэшана, гладко выбривал голову и часто ходил по улицам столицы и специально направлялся в те места, где было много народу, чтобы люди видели монаха-хэшана. И он не обращал внимания на насмешки и кривотолки. Постепенно люди стали привыкать к появлению буддийского монаха на улицах и когда другие монахи стали выходить на улицу в монашеской рясе, Учитель Фоюань стал очень редко выходить за ворота монастыря.

*№16
Охранять «площадку Дао» (монастырь патриархов)*

Когда Учитель Фоюань велел монаху Синго стать главным «Чжикэ» (важная должность в монастыре, отвечает за приём всех прибывающих в монастырь), монах Синго, считая, что он ещё слишком молодой для такой  должности и боясь, что он не справится, решил отказаться.
Учитель Фоюань взял его и прошёл с ним круг по всему монастырю, по дороге он в сердцах ему говорил: «Патриархам древности было очень непросто создать площадку Дао (патриарший монастырь). Если ты не будешь о нём заботиться, он не будет заботиться, тогда пусть все расходятся! Сейчас уже всё отстроено. И даже если просишь Вас управлять всем этим уж созданным, вы и то отказываетесь. Не заставляю же вас свою жизнь отдавать, чего бояться?
Выслушав Учителя, монах Синго согласился.

*№17
Очень плохая гигиена в институте буддизма*

Утром Учитель Фоюань пошёл в институт буддизма при монастыре. Один из монахов встретил его и сопровождал во время всей прогулки по институту. Поскольку были каникулы, в институте была очень плохая гигиена. Учитель Фоюань прошёлся по институту и написал на доске объявлений мелом: «Очень плохая гигиена в институте буддизма». Написав, Учитель Фоюань посмотрел на сопровождающего его монаха и рассмеялся.

*№18
Берегите вещи монахов Сангхи монастыря подобно тому, как бережёте зрачки своих глаз*

Однажды, Учитель Фоюань инспектировал монастырь (обычно, если только не было дождя, Мастер Фоюань каждый день инспектировал весь монастырь Юньмэньсы и где видел, что не так, своевременно исправлял) и увидел, что в канаве валяются жёлтые листья съедобных растений. Он сразу же пошёл в вегетарианскую столовую монастыря и стал ругаться: «У вас уже такие огромные заслуги счастья, что вы уже не едите съедобную зелень, как только она чуть немного пожелтела? В прошлом, когда жил монах-старец Сюйюнь разве была еда, просто пили кипячёную воду. (В те времена на обед не хватало риса и приходилось просто пить по чашке кипячёной воды). Вещи монахов Сангхи монастыря нужно беречь. В древности патриархи говорили: «Берегите вещи монахов Сангхи монастыря подобно тому, как бережёте зрачки своих глаз». Разве так легко достать еду даже на один глоток? В Китае 1 миллиард 300 миллионов населения. В провинции Гуандун не хватает зерна и продовольствия. Поэтому наполовину его импортируют. А вы всё ещё не знаете его цену. Поэтому я должен сказать вам несколько слов. Об этих делах, по сути, должен говорить вам не я, а молодой настоятель. Это его дело, а я, старый чёрт, зачем вмешиваюсь? Но я не могу на это спокойно смотреть. Поэтому каждый день хожу и смотрю, то здесь, то там. Очень много дел и о них нужно вам говорить!». Затем Учитель Фоюань сам привел монаха-эконома, отвечающего за питание в монастыре, к этой канаве. Жёлтые листья растений выловили, промыли и сварили для монашеской братии на обед.

*№19
Исполнять пожелания живых существ*

Учитель Фоюань вернулся из Гуанчжоу. Перед обедом Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Сегодня пошёл по неправильной дороге, иначе уже давно бы вернулся».
Ученик-ординарец, воспользовавшись случаем, спросил: «Шифу (Учитель), как Вы умеете так быстро бегать? Я думал, что Вы ещё в монастыре Байлусы».
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Ты считаешь, что я люблю бегать? Просто люди испытывают к тебе веру. Ты думаешь, я не устаю? Всё только ради исполнения пожеланий других людей».
Ученик-ординарец спросил: «Тогда, Шифу (Учитель), Вы не являетесь хозяином (ситуации) и вращаетесь вслед за другими людьми». 
Учитель Фоюань ответил: "Я же не умер, я живой человек. Ты видишь как к Бодхисаттве Гуаньинь (Авалокитешваре) обращаются с мольбой тысячи и она на них все откликается. Но ты не Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь. Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь давно уже стала Буддой…»

*№20
Уважать императора*

Когда в монастырь приезжали начальники и важные гости, Учитель Фоюань каждый раз велел своему монаху-ординарцу приготавливать для них фрукты и сладости. 
Один раз ученик-ординарец выразил по этому поводу неудовольствие. Учитель Фоюань стал его наставлять: «В прошлом патриархи после достижения Прозрения, по-прежнему очень уважительно и вежливо относились к императору. Однажды император спросил патриарха Юньмэня: «Что такое Чань?» Юньмэнь ответил: «Святой император спрашивает, подданный буддийский монах отвечает». Он вот так уважал императора. Хоть и говорят, что «у мастеров Чань крутой характер, а у учителей Дхармы большая гордость», но у тебя для этого должны быть способности, иначе это будет сумасшествием. Скорее иди, выполняй!»
И ученик-ординарец поспешил приготовить фрукты для гостей.

*№21 
По настоящему, без фальши, с непреклонной настойчивостью*

Один из монахов, исполняющий одну из должностей в монастыре, просрочил период своего отпуска из монастыря и, вернувшись, пришёл к Учителю Фоюаню доложить о своём прибытии. 
Монах: «Шифу, я вернулся!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Зачем вернулся? Ты должен был вернуться ещё в прошлом году, здесь должен был отпраздновать Новый Год. А ты не вернулся в прошлом году, ты ведь здешний человек! Была церемония общего чаепития, общего подношения. Нужно следовать ритуалам. У меня здесь есть все буддийские ритуалы!»
«Послушай, что я тебе скажу. Я сейчас здесь живу одним днём. Моя к вам надежда – это, чтобы вы удержали это место под небом. Вы не должны разбрасываться! Потрудившись три дня, уже начинаете подумывать, а не стать ли вам черепахой, прячущей голову в панцире. Перестаёте работать! Тогда без обиняков возвращайся и ищи себе жену, не надо больше быть монахом. Если ты найдёшь жену, кто её будет содержать? Жена тебя будет содержать или ты её?»
«Тебе нужно зародить настоящее, нефальшивое устремление, с непреклонной настойчивостью пустить здесь корни, выпустить ростки, дать расцвести цветку и собрать плоды!»
«В противном случае поскорей собирай свои вещи и уходи, я тогда не буду опираться на вас. В моём этом месте могу жить и один. Если не позволят жить одному, передам его правительству. Правительству оно всегда пригодится. Поэтому никаких трудностей в этом вопросе, никаких. Вы не должны всегда делать так, чтобы я просил вас, и клал вам поклоны. Я тогда просто не буду всем этим заниматься».
«Я скоро умру, скоро попаду в крематорий, поэтому разве я могу со всем управиться?  Могу вмешаться один раз, и хватит, не могу каждый день вам об этом говорить, постоянно упрашивать вас. Я тогда не буду вмешиваться, не буду всем этим заниматься. С таким трудом построил институт буддизма и сейчас у вас всё есть. Тебе остаётся только быть вместе со всеми, можешь молиться Будде и совершенствоваться в буддийской практике. Это как «взять взаймы цветок и подарить Будде»!»
«Здесь такое хорошее место, поэтому кто бы здесь не руководил монастырём, я не уйду отсюда! В обществе мир и благоденствие, «ветер мягок и дожди благоприятны», государство процветает, а народ в спокойствии. Как это здорово! Вы, в самом деле, телом находясь в счастье, не осознаёте это счастье!».
«Когда я в те времена был здесь… Ты не знаешь, насколько было трудно и тяжело….(Учитель Фоюань,  говоря это, зарыдал.)

*№22
Передача печати сердца Будды*

8 числа 11 лунного месяца была передача Дхармы.
Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Патриархи с древности передавали Дхарму как печать от сердца к сердцу. Но нет способа для передачи печати сердца (сознания). Её не нарисуешь, не сфотографируешь, не напишешь, не расскажешь. Только сам знаешь о ней!»

*№23
Монашество действительно должно быть ради решения вопроса жизни и смерти (выхода из сансары)*

18 хувараков, желающих принять монашество, посетили Учителя Фоюаня. 
Монах Минлян: «Они сейчас находятся под руководством монахов Минсюаня и Минцзяня».
Учитель Фоюань: «Ими невозможно управлять. Сможете с ними справиться? Чтобы управлять ими (новообращёнными монахами), нужно чтобы один опытный монах вёл за собой только одного новообращённого. С вами, новообращёнными монахами, сейчас очень трудно, у вас нет устремления к Прозрению, нет Бодхичитты. Вы не знаете зачем постриглись в монахи, не то, что мы раньше. В будущем они тебя не будут слушаться, и всё будут делать по-своему. Те, кто дома курил, после пострижения в монахи, не должны курить. Но они языком говорят, что не курят, но в тихую по-прежнему курят. И как ты с ними справишься? Ты ему велишь читать тексты молебнов, но он их не читает, а читает всякую низкопробную литературу».
Учитель Фоюань: «Вы выучили тексты утреннего и вечернего молебнов?
Хувараки: «Немного не доучили, но в целом знаем наизусть».
Учитель Фоюань: «Вы должны для себя уяснить для чего вы, в конце концов, идёте в монахи и что вы должны делать после принятия монашества, Если вы уходите в монахи из-за того, что в миру не нашли жены, то не надо тогда становиться монахом. Если вы стали монахом, чтобы обманом прокормиться, то тоже не надо постригаться в монахи. Если же вы покинули свой дом и стали монахом ради решения вопроса жизни и смерти и выхода из сансары, для изучения Дхармы Будды, то только тогда вас будут кормить, тогда все вопросы будут решены. Если же вы ничего не будете делать, разве вас будут кормить? Если вы не будете никого слушаться, то у вас будут проблемы».

*№24
Цель обучения*

Один молодой монах-студент сдал экзамены на неудовлетворительно. Институт буддизма велел ему отправляться домой. Этот монах, плача, побежал к Учителю Фоюаню и стал просить его сжалиться над ним и оставить в монастыре. 
Учитель Фоюань велел учителям института буддизма оставить этого молодого монаха для дальнейшего изучения и стал давать наставления учителям: «Я не выступаю за то, чтобы чуть что выгонять студентов-монахов. Если успехи у монаха в учёбе плохие, можно наверстать. Главное, чтобы у него была хорошая нравственность. Нельзя смотреть только на успехи в учёбе. Если монах не соблюдает свои монашеские обеты, то даже если у него будут самые прекрасные успехи в учёбе, от этого не будет никакой пользы».
Если сказать грубо, то институт буддизма принимает некоторых диких собак. А вы учителя-монахи должны усмирить их дикую природу. Как сделать так, чтобы злая дикая собака превратилась в послушную домашнюю собаку – это самое главное. У собаки же есть божественная природа!»

*№25
Бодхисаттва среди людей*

Однажды, засорился туалет в монастыре, один из монахов закрыл рукой нос и ушёл, а монах Мингуй залез туда и стал выгребать руками засор.
Учитель Фоюань сказал на это: «Что такое Бодхисаттва? Вот это и есть Бодхисаттва!»

*№26
Весёлый случай*

Утром в день интронизации нового настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы монаха Минсяна (1 числа 3 лунного месяца 2003 года Учитель Фоюань передал монаху Минсяну пост настоятеля) Учитель Фоюань спозаранку спустился из своих покоев на первый этаж. Увидев монаха Минсяна, он махнул ему рукой, чтобы тот подошёл к алтарю. Выражение лица у Учителя Фоюаня было очень загадочное и он указал на лотосовый светильник на алтаре. На лотосовом листе светильника сидела лягушка. Учитель Фоюань, указывая на маленькую лягушку, сказал: «Посмотри на эту маленькую лягушку».
Монах Минсян хотел взять её рукой, но мастер Фоюань сразу остановил его, и, не сказав ни слова, развернулся и ушёл. 
Когда молодой настоятель Минсян присмотрелся внимательнее, оказалось, что эта лягушка была пластмассовая.

*№27
Благодарное сердце
*
Каждый раз, прибыв в провинцию Цзянси, Учитель Фоюань посещал комсомольский городок и возлагал венок к могиле товарища Ху Яобана. И каждый раз он покупал венок обязательно за свои деньги.
Учитель Фоюань сказал: «То, что у нас, буддийских монахов, сегодня такое хорошее положение, это неразрывно связано с заслугой  Ху Яобана в реализации политики свободы вероисповедания в Китае. Он внёс очень большой вклад в религию. Ху Яобан – это живой Бодхисаттва. Мы, монахи, не должны забывать корни, никогда не забывайте благодетелей, не забывайте Ху Яобана».
Учитель Фоюань часто учил, что нужно быть благодарным, а также любить свою страну и свою религию.

*№28
Почитать Дхарму
*
Несколько монахов собрались в покоях настоятеля, чтобы получить Дхарму.
Учитель Фоюань произнёс наставления: «Сегодня вы принимаете Дхарму линии школы Юньмэнь. Нужно её хорошенько передавать дальше. Если вы, приняв Дхарму, не передадите её дальше, то вы не оправдаете возложенное на вас доверие.  Из школы Юньмэнь вышло очень много патриархов и талантливых мастеров. Если вы будете иметь устремление, то это будет нетрудно. У меня плохое здоровье, свои дела я ещё не доделал и не знаю, что такое просветление сознания и видение Самоприроды. Благодарю вас. Вы должны опираться не на человека, а на Дхарму. Всё должно быть акцентировано на Дхарме. Хорошенько зарождайте устремлённость к просветлению! Хорошо, начнём церемонию…»

*№29
Делать дела для монашеской общины монастыря – это и есть буддийская практика совершенствования*

Один из учеников, получив монашеские обеты бхикшу, решил сразу же уехать из монастыря.
Учитель Фоюань дал наставления для монашеской братии: «Сейчас, принявшие постриг, сразу должны принять обеты бхикшу. Приняв обеты, монахи забирают своё свидетельство бхикшу и уезжают. Они начинают устраивать маленькие монастыри и всё в этом роде. Посмотрите, я в 1951 году приехал  на Новый Год в монастырь Юньмэньсы и до сих пор не уехал. У меня нет способностей!"
Монахи: «Ха-ха. Ну, уж нет способностей! Ха-ха».
Учитель Фоюань: «Куда бы ни поехал, никто бы меня не взял!»
Монах Минлян: «Везде просят Учителя Фоюаня стать настоятелем! Ха-ха… Учитель Вы должны освобождать живых существ, но мы Вас удерживаем и не пускаем. Ха-ха…»
Учитель Фоюань: «Поэтому в тот день я сказал одному из учителей Дхармы нашего монастыря, что он должен породить Бодхичитту, великое устремление к прозрению и взять на себя ношу ответственности. Вот вы, какой от вас сейчас толк? Вы не зарождаете устремление на выполнение дел монастыря. Только опираетесь на себя! Вы должны взять на себя ношу ответственности и с непреклонной настойчивостью делать дела для всей монашеской общины. Делать дела для монашеской общины монастыря – это и есть буддийская практика совершенствования".

----------

Homer (07.10.2011), Joy (10.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.10.2011), Shunja (09.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Присоединяйтесь к переводу!

----------


## Буль

> Как раз это был период празднования Дня образования КНР. Он настолько был взволнован, что хлопнул ладонью по столу, сжал руки в кулаки, поднялся со стула и громко закричал: «10 тысяч лет коммунистической партии!»
> Раздался гром аплодисментов, все присутствующие были глубоко тронуты.



Шарипутра, как раз в этот момент я был казнён кое-кем, так как не был глубоко тронут этим моментом  :Cry:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Его Святейшество Фоюань явился инициатором проведения в 1996 году в монастыре Наньхуасы международного буддийского форума под названием "Мир - один цветок", на который прибыли буддисты из Южной Кореи, США, Европы, Японии, Малайзии, Сингапура и других стран.


Здесь имеется ввиду Whole World is a Single Flower Conference международная конференция школы Кван Ум проходящая раз в три года в разных местах мира (в этом году в Индии) начиная с 1987 г. В 1996 г. она проходила в Гонконге с поездкой, по приглашению китайского правительства, по монастрырям материкового Китая, родных мест великих учителей прошлого - Шестого Патриарха, монастыря дзэн-мастера Ун Муна.

В середине, я так понимаю дзэн-мастер Фоюань.

И, собственно, откуда ноги растут у названия этой темы)
The Whole World Is a Single Flower: 365 Kong-Ans for Everyday Life
В этой книге дзэн-мастер Сун Сан собрал наследие китайских, корейских, японских учителей Чань/Сон/Дзэн, даосских историй, а так же современные подходы к практике работы с коаном)) На русском языке - Целый мир - один цветок. 365 коанов для повседневной жизни.

----------

AndyZ (10.10.2011), Дондог (10.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (10.10.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> ежегодная международная конференция школы Кван Ум [/URL]


Раз в три года проходит.

----------

Ho Shim (10.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (10.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Здесь имеется ввиду Whole World is a Single Flower Conference ежегодная международная конференция школы Кван Ум проходящая в разных местах мира (в этом году в Индии) начиная с 1987 г. В 1996 г. она проходила в Гонконге с поездкой, по приглашению китайского правительства, по монастрырям материкового Китая, родных мест великих учителей прошлого - Шестого Патриарха, монастыря дзэн-мастера Ун Муна.
> 
> В середине, я так понимаю дзэн-мастер Фоюань.
> 
> И, собственно, откуда ноги растут у названия этой темы)
> The Whole World Is a Single Flower: 365 Kong-Ans for Everyday Life
> В этой книге дзэн-мастер Сун Сан собрал наследие китайских, корейских, японских учителей Чань/Сон/Дзэн, даосских историй, а так же современные подходы к практике работы с коаном)) На русском языке - Целый мир - один цветок. 365 коанов для повседневной жизни.


На фотографии в середине действительно Мастер Фоюань. Он тогда был настоятелем монастыря Наньхуасы (монастырь Шестого Патриарха Хуэйнэна) и видимо принимал гостей из Кореи. Позади Мастера Фоюаня на фотографии нетленное тело Шестого Патриарха Хуэйнэна. Слева от Шестого Патриарха - нетленное тело Патриарха Ханьшань Дэцина, а справа от Шестого Патриарха - нетленное тело Патриарха Даньтяня - святыни китайского буддизма

Омитофо!

----------

Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Книгу "365 коанов о великом Учителе школы Чань Фоюане - "Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике" можно скачать в формате PDF на китайском языке. В ней много фотографий, рисунков с Мастером Фоюанем, и образцы его каллиграфии:
http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/19320397.html
Присоединяйтесь к переводу!

----------

Joy (10.11.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## Ersh

> Можно узнать по какой причине были удалены сообщения и кем? Какие правила форума были нарушены?  Я старательно уклонялся от перехода в политическую плоскость, скорее наоборот интересовался, почему публикуемые здесь коаны посвящены политическим вопросам. Все-таки формат форума подразумевает дискуссию, а не просто одностороннюю публикацию которую можно делать на персональном сайте. Если топикстартеру неудобно отвечать на эти вопросы он может оставить их без ответа, пусть останутся в качестве риторических комментариев)


1. Сообщения были удалены мной по причине провокации холивара.
2. У Вас не получилось уклониться от перехода в политическую плоскость
3. Какую дискуссию Вы хотели здесь организовать? Почему дост. Фоюань упоминает коммунистическую Партию Китая? Что должно быть выяснено в ходе этой дискуссии? Какие глубины Дхармы?
4. Задавать риторические вопросы, на которые заранее известны ответы это
а. Не дискуссия
б. в данном случае -  Обсуждение буддийского учителя (если Вы хотели пункт нарушение правил).

Большие любители поо(б)суждать чужих учителей - давайте помнить, что начиная подобные дискуссии - вы рискуете получить в ответ то же самое в отношении ваших. 
Я этому всячески буду препятствовать

----------

Ho Shim (12.10.2011), Еше Нинбо (12.10.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Тао (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Кстати, злосчастную фразу “共产党万岁！” лучше перевести как «Да здравствует Компартия!», вы же на русский переводите, а не на русско-китайский пиджин.

----------

Ersh (12.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Кстати, злосчастную фразу “共产党万岁！” лучше перевести как «Да здравствует Компартия!», вы же на русский переводите, а не на русско-китайский пиджин.


Вопрос спорный - напрямую переводить или литературно. Включайтесь в коллективный перевод!

----------

Ersh (12.10.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть четвёртая
Обучение речью и личным примером

*«Жизнь быстротечна. Не надо  думать, что если вы молоды, то не умрёте. Очень много умирает молодых людей. Многие из моих друзей, которые вместе со мной принимали монашество, уже на том свете. Тех, кто вместе со мной приехал в провинцию Гуандун, тоже уже нет. Все они превратились в сырую землю. Остался только я, старый чёрт. И, если подумать, жить мне осталось совсем немного. Время очень драгоценно. Вы должны хорошенько тренироваться в медитации. Не нужно скитаться по жизни и смерти сансары. Нужно, чтобы из вас вышел какой-то толк. Те, кто занимается сидячей медитацией, должны прозреть. После прозрения нужно охранять и взращивать святой плод. Увидев Дао (Путь), нужно совершенствоваться в Дао. А после совершенствования в Дао, нужно достичь, реализовать Дао».

*№52
Обучение речью и личным примером*

Однажды, Учитель Фоюань прогуливался с монахами по монастырю. Когда они подошли к входу в храм Императора Небес, Учитель Фоюань увидел много мусора, который никто не убирал. Он указал своей тростью на мусор, но никто из монахов не отреагировал. Тогда Учитель Фоюань взял стоявшую рядом метлу и принялся мести. Все монахи сразу же подскочили к нему и стали помогать.

*№53
Кушай арахис*

Прежний гэсхи (монах, отвечающий за дисциплину) монастыря Юньмэньсы был очень прямым. Он напрямую понимал правила распорядка и не умел применять искусные средства. И чуть что он сразу выгонял монахов из монастыря.
Учитель Фоюань послал своего ученика-ординарца, чтобы позвать гэсхи к себе в покои настоятеля. Когда гэсхи прибыл, Учитель Фоюань как раз занимался одним делом и решил его самым совершенным образом. Завершив дело, он, не обращая внимания на гэсхи, поднялся к себе в келью. Гэсхи подумал, что он уже не нужен и вернулся к себе. 
Вскоре, Учитель Фоюань снова отправил своего монаха-ординарца, чтобы позвать гэсхи к себе. Когда тот явился, Учитель Фоюань снова был занят делом и решил его самым совершенным образом. Завершив дело, Учитель Фоюань стал читать газету, и не сказал по какому поводу он звал гэсхи. В третий раз повторилось то же самое. По завершении дела, Учитель Фоюань снова не сказал гэсхи зачем он его позвал. Гэсхи, увидев насколько совершенно и гармонично каждый раз решает дела Учитель Фоюань, невольно восторгнулся: «Имбирь-то  действительно старый, да острый».
Поскольку гэсхи недоумевал зачем его вызвали, он спросил: «Шифу (Учитель), Вы меня звали, у Вас какое-то ко мне дело? В первый раз Вы поднялись к себе, во второй раз стали читать газету…».
Учитель Фоюань показал рукой на столик рядом: «Кушай арахис!»

*№54
Заставить сознание успокоиться*

Вторая половина ночи. Два монаха, ухаживающие за Учителем Фоюанем, из-за ссоры не хотели быть вместе и дежурили возле старца по очереди по 3 часа.
Учитель Фоюань пошёл в туалет. Дежурный монах задремал и не поддержал старца, в результате чего Учитель Фоюань упал с кровати и у него покраснел лоб. Монах перепугался, но Учитель Фоюань не только не рассердился, но и сказал, что у него ничего не болит. Монаху стало очень стыдно, и он изо всех сил стал раскаиваться перед Учителем Фоюанем. 
Учитель Фоюань рассмеялся: «Ничего. Прока что не помру. А вот если бы ты меня сразу переправил в Чистые Земли, то было бы хорошо! Ха-ха. Быстрей, быстрей, подними меня. В будущем вам двоим нужно хорошенько сотрудничать друг с другом!»
После этого случая оба монаха помирились и стали отлично сотрудничать.

*№55
Будда и Бодхисаттвы займутся гигиеной.*

Поскольку институт буддизма распустили на каникулы, студенты-монахи делали ритуал простираний перед 10 тысячами Будд. Во время отдыха Учитель Фоюань пошёл в институт буддизма и сказал: «Простираетесь перед Буддами, а гигиену не соблюдаете. Благодаря простираниям Будда и Бодхисаттвы пришли, чтобы помочь вам заняться гигиеной».

*№56
Самодостаточен, следуя Природе (Сущности)*

Больница. Пришла медсестра с тележкой.
Учитель Фоюань: «Ставить укол?»
Медсестра: «Хорошо?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Следую Вам».
Медсестра: «Ставить?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Если Вы говорите ставить, значит ставьте!»
Медсестра: «Ваше Святейшество, померить Вам температуру?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Хорошо».

*№57
Это и есть Дао (Путь, Дорога)*

После ужина монахи Минцзянь и Минлан прогуливались вместе с Учителем Фоюанем. 
Монах Минцзянь спросил: «Шифу (Учитель), можно говорить о Дао?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Можно».
Тогда монах Минцзянь снова спросил: «Тогда что такое Дао?»
Учитель Фоюань указал своей тростью на дорогу впереди: «Разве это не дорога (Дао)? Эта дорога ведёт в уезд Жуюань, а также в Гуйтоу. Она может привести в рай или в ад. Всё зависит от того, куда ты пойдёшь».
Вдруг Учитель Фоюань поскользнулся, но успел опереться на трость и чуть не упал.
Монах Минцзянь, воспользовавшись случаем, сказал: «По этой дороге трудно идти!»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «У меня есть гарантия».
Монах Минлан сказал: «Шифу, у Вас есть гарантия, но у нас её нет».
Учитель Фоюань: «Так ты потихонечку иди по дороге!»

*№58
Отравить птиц! Отравить сознание?*

Раньше в монастыре Юньмэньсы было очень чисто, затем миряне-буддисты стали разводить домашних голубей, а те стали вить гнёзда на крыше главного молельного храма «Великого Героя» (Будды Шакьямуни). Везде был разбросан их помёт, и из-за этого стало очень грязно. Поэтому Учитель Фоюань пошёл к чжикэши (монаху, отвечающему за приём гостей) и сказал ему: «Эти голуби уже достали. Летают над статуями Будд и повсюду их помёт. Сходи, купи лекарство и рис, потравим их!» 
Чжикэши ответил: «Шифу, это же будет убийством живых существ!» 
Учитель Фоюань: «Ничего. Умрут, а мы для них проведём обряд переведения в Чистые Земли!»
Чжикэши: «Шифу, обряд я смогу провести, но лекарство Вы сами им будете подсыпать».
Учитель Фоюань рассмеялся. Затем Учитель Фоюань вместе с монахом, отвечающим за благовония и лампады, пошёл в главный храм и снял все гнёзда. Всех голубей отнесли в парк «Ста птиц» в Страусиной деревне.

*№59
Глупый человек говорит языком, а мудрый сознательно действует*

Учащиеся пришли весной в монастырь Юньмэньсы с экскурсией и повсюду оставили за собой много мусора.
Учитель Фоюань пошёл прогуляться и спросил монаха, следующего вместе с ним: «Так грязно. Почему никому нет до этого дела?»
Монах ответил: «Это та группа учащихся намусорила».
Учитель Фоюань сделал вид, что не расслышал: «Посмотри, воду в пруду так загрязнили!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Да уж. Набросали и некому подбирать!»
Монах: «Это учащиеся начальных классов наделали. Их было несколько сотен. Они только что уехали».
Учитель Фоюань: «Мне нет дела несколько сотен их или несколько тысяч!»
Монах: «Я им говорил, но они не слушались!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Не нужно им говорить. Ты просто за ними подбирай!»

*№60
Достаточно улыбки*

Гостиная для гостей в покоях настоятеля. Слышно как Учитель Фоюань отвечает по телефону: «Не надо нам. Если подарите нам бесплатно, то возьмём!» Сказав это, он бросил трубку.
Снова зазвонил телефон. Поскольку звонили много и неизвестно было, кто звонил в этот раз, Учитель Фоюань дал знак монаху-ординарцу, чтобы тот взял трубку.
Монах-ординарец взял телефон: «Вам кого?»
На проводе говорили, что это из издательства, спрашивали, нужны ли книги монастырю Юньмэньсы, и что могут сделать скидку. По телефону что-то много и долго объясняли.
Учитель Фоюань спросил: «Кто? Дай я возьму!»
Монах-ординарец передал трубку Учителю Фоюаню, а тот не стал даже слушать и сразу положил трубку. Затем он поднялся и схватил за руку монаха-ординарца и, засмеявшись, сказал: «Пошли, прогуляемся!»

*№61
Быть благодарным*

Рано утром в родительский день (праздник Цинмин) Учитель Фоюань велел своему ученику-ординарцу взять мётла и вместе с ним пошёл к дому памяти Мастера Сюйюня.
Прибыв туда, почтенный бодхисатва Минцюань стал в упоении читать мантру «Омитофо». Учитель Фоюань велел ему зажечь благовония. 
После того, как благовония были поставлены, Учитель Фоюань стал пристально смотреть на ступу Мастеру Сюйюню, как будто бы встретился с близким человеком, с которым был в долгой разлуке. На его глазах стали заметны слёзы, и он как будто бы вспоминал прошлое.
Прошло немало времени, и Учитель Фоюань потихоньку стал делать простирания. Сделав три простирания, он велел всем поклониться старцу Сюйюню. Затем он взял метлу и стал вместе с двумя монахами мести вокруг ступы так, что вокруг стало очень чисто. Убравшись, они присели. Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Знаете, почему я вас привёл сюда убираться возле ступы? В родительский день миряне идут убираться на могилах своих предков. Это древняя традиция сыновней почтительности в Китае. Поэтому, чтобы стать настоящим человеком, нельзя забывать свои корни. Нужно иметь совесть. Сегодня я привёл вас сюда убираться, то есть хочу сказать вам, дети, запомните, когда я умру, приходите, чтобы вместе со мной поубираться!» Сказав это, Учитель Фоюань в  одиночку расхохотался.
После обеда Учитель Фоюань подарил своему ученику-ординарцу Лайхао надпись, на которой было написано: «Нельзя забыть милость, сделанную мне. Нельзя привязываться к милости, сделанной мной для людей». При этом иероглиф милость во второй строчке был значительно больше иероглифа в первой строчке. Это как бы указывало на то, что «милость размером с каплю будет оплачена фонтаном благодарности»!
Милость Трёх драгоценностей, милость старца Сюйюня и Мастера Фоюаня разве может быть измерена каплями? Поэтому ученики должны стараться в совершенствовании на Пути. «Телом и сознанием служить мириадам миров. Это называется благодарностью за милость Будд!»

*№62
Не надо, чтобы появлялись мысли*

Учитель Фоюань позвал к себе своего ученика-ординарца и с глубоким чувством спросил его: «Лайхао, за эти годы ты с искренним сердцем ко мне относился или с фальшивым?»
Этот вопрос был задан очень неожиданно. Ученик-ординарец ещё не успел ответить, а Учитель Фоюань добавил: «Истинное и ложное, ты сам хорошенько подумай!»
Лайхао подумал, что это, наверное, ловушка и нет необходимости отвечать. Поэтому он продолжал старательно делать массаж Учителю Фоюаню. Затем Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Неплохо, Лайхао. Истинное и ложное – всё тот же облик. Не надо, чтобы появлялись мысли!»

*№63
Не беспокой других*

Однажды, погода была очень жаркая. Учитель Фоюань велел ученику-ординарцу нарезать арбуз. Ординарец принёс арбуз к столу и стал указывать одному из монахов, чтобы тот принёс ему из шкафа нож. Учитель Фоюань изменился в лице и стал ругать его: «Стал постарше и не можешь уже ходить? Не можешь сам пойти взять? Подобно барину только и знаешь, что кушать! Беспокоить других – это не очень хорошо!»

*№64
Праведность и прозрачность*

Вечером слуга-ординарец с монахом Миншанем ухаживали за Учителем Фоюанем. Ординарец хотел что-то сказать монаху Миншаню, но, боясь, что потревожит Учителя Фоюаня, стал шёпотом ему говорить. Но, оказалось, что Учитель Фоюань не спал. Он вдруг заругался: «Громче! Нужно говорить правду, нельзя тайком!»

*№65
С большой добротой, большим стаканом (состраданием) жалеть живых существ*

Класс маленьких послушников института буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы был очень шаловливый, очень трудно было им управлять. Это было большой проблемой для учителей.
Монах, руководитель этого класса, уехал в отпуск и передал маленьких бодхисаттв под временное руководство другого учителя Дхармы. Но, ничего не поделаешь, после отъезда классного руководителя эти маленькие чертята как будто рыбы, обретшие воду, ещё больше распоясались и подобно Сунь Укуну подняли всё вверх дном. Их временному руководителю это не понравилось, и он жёстко их побил. Сам он, однако, думал, что изучил стиль Учителя Фоюаня, но, к сожалению, его действия не принесли желаемого результата. Эффект получился обратный и, в конце концов, у этого монаха случился повторный сердечный приступ.
Учитель Фоюань прослышал об этом и пригласил этого монаха к себе. Учитель Фоюань очень вежливо пригласил его сесть и не стал ничего говорить о вверенных ему послушниках, а только сказал: «Давай, давай! Кушай фисташки (по-китайски дословно радостные орешки)». Учитель Фоюань дал ему горсть фисташек и велел монаху-ординарцу налить ему чаю. Поскольку гостей было всегда много, чай подавали в маленьких фарфоровых чашечках. А одиночным гостям подавали чай в больших одноразовых стаканах. Заваривали известный чай под названием «Железная Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара)». Учитель Фоюань очень вежливо сказал ему: «Давай, давай! Пей чай. Посмотри, тебе дали с большой добротой большой(им) стакан (состраданием). Ха-ха!
(Примечание: Здесь игра слов. В китайском языке слово bei (бэй) имеет несколько значений -  стакан, сострадание. На слух звучит одинаково, но разные значения записываются разными иероглифами.)
Шутка Учителя Фоюаня заставила этого монаха улыбнуться.

*№66
Стучать рядом, ударять сбоку (Воздействовать исподволь)*

Когда директор одной из компаний пришёл на встречу с Учителем Фоюанем, он стал вести себя бесцеремонно. Директор уселся в кресле, раскинув руки и закинув ногу за ногу. Сидел он при этом, как ни в чём не бывало. Тогда Учитель Фоюань тоже закинул ногу и сказал: «Когда стареешь, ноги не так слушаются, но если постучать под коленкой, всё же двигаются. Это называется «сидеть, задравши ногу за ногу». Но «развешивать то, что в штанах», вредно для здоровья," – сказав это, он опустил ногу.
Директор, услышав это, сразу же сел как полагается.

*№67
Ясное око мудрости, пронизывающий насквозь свет сознания*

Вечером мирянин-буддист и монах-ординарец прогуливались вместе с Учителем Фоюанем. Когда они зашли в столярную, Учитель Фоюань увидел, что у кровати, которую он сделал 20-30 лет назад, сломалась поперечина. Тогда он взял топор и отремонтировал её.
Когда они дошли до беседки «Остающихся облаков», запела птица. Учитель Фоюань спросил: «О чём она щебечет?» И затем сам же и ответил: «Она говорит: «Я здесь, я здесь». 
Затем он рассказал историю о человеке, которого звали Гунъе Чжан:
– Гунъе Чжан понимал язык птиц, и уносил домой то, о чём они говорили. Однажды, на горе умер баран. Птичка майна хохлатая стала дразнить его: «Гунъе Чжан, Гунъе Чжан! На соседней горе умер баран. Тебе есть мясо, а мне кишки!» – сказав это, все рассмеялись.
Мирянин-буддист спросил: «Практикующий буддист может ли понимать, о чём говорят птицы?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Не может. Но может заставлять себе служить их дух. В прошлом один буддийский мастер совершенствовался на горе. У него был петух, который будил его по утрам. Но затем его съела лиса. Тогда этот мастер отправился в храм земли, чтобы вызвать духа земли. Дух земли схватил эту лису, и на следующий день лиса умерла у ног этого мастера. Переродившись, она стала петухом и стала будить мастера по утрам. Это как говорил поэт Либай: «Слышу  в своём жилище кукареканье петуха».
Затем монах-ординарец спросил: «Когда наше сознание полностью успокаивается, благодаря молению Будде, чем тогда становится пение птиц?»
«Какое тогда может быть пение птиц?» - сказал Учитель Фоюань. В сутре Амитабхи говорится: «Всё это звучание музыки Дхармы». «Будда Амитабха для распространения звука Дхармы преобразовал её в птиц».

*№68
Смелость делать, смелость быть*

Одному монаху сделали в больнице сложную операцию. После операции из-за недостатка питательных веществ монах очень ослабел, и ему трудно было восстановиться. Врач, учитывая положение больного, велел ему есть яйца и пить бульоны. Но монах отказался. Врач позвонил по этому поводу Учителю Фоюаню. Учитель Фоюань дал наставления по телефону: «Можно. Пусть ест. Скажите ему, что это я сказал. Этого требует выздоровление. Он же не специально будет это есть.  Когда здоровье поправится, перестанет есть это. Чего бояться? Если что случится, я всё возьму на себя!»

*№69
Забывать о теле (о себе) ради Дхармы*

Каждый раз, когда Учитель Фоюань передавал Дхарму, он вставал очень рано, одевал парадную рясу, зажигал благовония, делал простирания в своих покоях настоятеля.
Если ученики, которые должны были получить Дхарму, опаздывали, Учитель Фоюань их жёстко ругал:
 – Так канителиться, на что это похоже? В прошлом патриархи «Утром услышав Дхарму, готовы были ради этого вечером умереть». Я же не заставляю вас идти на смерть. Эту Дхарму, думаете, легко получить?  Будда Шакьямуни, чтобы добыть половину одного высказывания учителей, готов был ради этого служить им своим телом в качестве сиденья для проповеди Дхармы. Он забывал о своём теле ради Дхармы.
Второй патриарх Хуэйкэ отрубил себе руку, когда просил Бодхидхарму передать ему Дхарму. Окровавленный снег доходил ему до поясницы.
Когда пятый патриарх передавал Дхарму Шестому Патриарху, он сделал это тайно, ночью, прикрываясь рясой, чтобы никто не видел. Вы думаете, что легко получить Дхарму?

*№70
Когда сознание чисто, и земля страны (Будды) чиста*

Когда пришёл мирянин-буддист учитель Линь, Мастер Фоюань рассказал коан о чаньском мастере Цзинь Бифэне:
– …Маленький дух взял патру и запер ею чаньского мастера. У старого монаха не должно было быть никаких привязанностей. Если бы он не отпустил все привязанности, если бы  у него была бы хоть малейшая привязанность, то он не смог бы перейти в Землю высшей радости. Если бы у тебя, учитель Линь, были привязанности, то ты не смог бы приехать сюда. Ха-ха…».
Тогда один из послушников спросил: «Освобождение Бодхисаттвой живых существ является ли привязанностью?» 
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Нет ни одного живого существа, которое могло бы быть освобождено (тем, кто освобождает живых существ). Бодхисаттва не привязывается к форме живых существ! Посмотри на небо! На небе есть луна. А в воде тоже есть луна, не фальшивая».
Когда они дошли до моста «Размышлений о сыновней почтительности», учитель Линь попросил принять его в монахи.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Хорошо!»
Учитель Линь сказал: «Я всю жизнь здесь, действительно это Чистая Земля в мире людей. Просто люди так не считают!»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Для Чистой Земли в мире людей тебе ещё нужно тренировать своё сознание!»

*№71
Основы чаньской медитации* 

Один цзюйши (генин, мирянин-буддист, соблюдающий 5 заповедей воздержания) написал письмо Учителю Фоюаню, в котором спрашивал, как заниматься чаньской медитацией.
Учитель Фоюань ответил в письме: «Чаньская медитация – это использование 6-го мыслительного сознания (первые пять сознаний соответственно органам чувств: сознание языка, уха, глаза, носа, тела). Это созерцание, использующее мудрость мистического исследования. Нужно тщательно, подробно созерцать чем является то, что до начала появления мысли. Это 7-ое сознание (Мано-виджняна, сознание различения «Я» и внешних сенсорных объектов). Хорошо будет, если вы его прорвёте. Когда вы дойдёте до этого уровня практики, не будет присутствовать ничего, кроме чистой Самосущности (Самоприроды). И тогда нужно будет обеспечить, чтобы в чистой Самоприроде снова не зародились иллюзорные желания. Даже во время повседневной работы не нужно забывать и терять медитацию. Это нелегко. Занимайтесь не спеша!»

*№72
Кто тот, который молится Будде*

Один мирянин-буддист прислал письмо, в котором говорил, что у него слишком глубокие кармические омрачения.
Учитель Фоюань ответил ему в письме:
«Это потому, что ты не можешь найти того, кто молится Будде. Ты должен знать, что молится Будде сознание. Но сознание – это не вещь (материя). Вещь имеет форму. А сознание подобно пустоте. Но оно не тёмное и бездуховное. Сознание духовно познаёт и духовно чувствует. Если бы оно не познавало и чувствовало  с помощью духа, как бы ты знал, что молишься Будде? Тебе нужно ежедневно побольше молиться Будде, раскаиваться о своих кармических препятствиях. Когда кармические препятствия растворятся, тогда и найдёшь. Лучше всего с одной стороны молиться Будде, с другой созерцать кто тот, который молится Будде. Потихоньку сможешь это узнать.

*№73
В изучении важно постоянство*

Один мирянин спросил: «Шифу, какую буддийскую школу мне лучше всего изучать?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Всего есть 84 тысячи учений. Достаточно выбрать одну школу и глубоко её изучать, тогда сможешь стать Буддой и постичь Дао (Путь). Ты можешь читать сутры, можешь читать записи патриархов, можешь читать «Сутру сердца». Каждый день, постоянно придерживайся этого. Можешь использовать любую одну школу Дхармы. Можешь побольше читать сутру Алтаря Шестого Патриарха».

*№74
Делать дела на высоких тонах, а с людьми вести себя на низких тонах
*
Прежде, когда Мастер Фоюань выезжал из монастыря его старый водитель только увидев, как кто-то заграждает дорогу, независимо от того мирянин это или монах (пользуясь тем, что Мастер Фоюань в машине) изо всех сил давил на сигнал так, что люди в испуге отскакивали в стороны.
Но один раз, Мастер Фоюань разгневался и жёстко отругал за это своего водителя.
С того самого раза, даже если впереди машины медленно шли люди, водитель Мастера Фоюаня не сигналил, а дожидался когда пешеходы, сами почувствовав сзади машину, уступят дорогу. Водитель же в этот момент улыбался, кивал головой, выражая свою признательность, и медленно проезжал.

*№75
Когда одно сердце понимает другое, встреча происходит в каждое мгновение
*
Однажды, в монастырь приехал один мирянин-буддист, но не застал Мастера Фоюаня. Из-за этого этот буддист очень переживал.
Мастер Фоюань отправил ему письмо, в котором утешал его: 
– Здравствуйте! В прошлый раз вы приехали в монастырь Юньмэньсы, но не застали меня. Не нужно из-за этого сердиться. Часто говорят, что если есть кармическая связь, встреча может произойти за тысячи миль. Если одно сердце понимает другое, встреча происходит в каждое мгновение. В противном случае, встречаться в каждое мгновение не имеет никакого смысла.
Сейчас вы высылаете мне 200 юаней на издание моих наставлений. Это заставляет меня стыдиться! Я, опираясь на Будду, кое-как поддерживаю своё существование. У меня нет никаких постижений. То, что я говорю – это распространение общеизвестных мирских истин. Какая от этого польза? У Вас есть интерес к чань-буддизму. Полезно Вам будет читать и перечитывать сутру Алтаря Шестого Патриарха. На остальное не обращайте внимания».

*№76
Уважать, но не слепо верить*

Один мирянин-буддист пришёл проведать Учителя Фоюаня в больницу. И он стал говорить о том, что некоторые буддийские монахи обманывают верующих с помощью своих якобы необычных способностей, и что «если монахи не будут показывать чудодейственное, верующие не придут с поклоном и верой».
На это Учитель Фоюань только сказал: «Нужно уважать буддийских монахов. Но не нужно слепо верить буддийским монахам!»

*№77
Порождать долгосрочное устремление*

Один юноша зародил в себе пожелание стать буддийским монахом.
Монах Минлян стал его рекомендовать: «Этот мальчик неплохой. Он очень способный, трудолюбивый и послушный».
Мастер Фоюань в ответ сказал: «Нужно, чтобы он долгосрочно был трудолюбивым. Трудолюбив два дня, а затем уже не трудолюбив. Два дня позанимается, а на третий уже не слушается!»
Монах Минлян: «Да. Ха-ха… Временно пока что он здесь способный, довольно трудолюбивый и послушный».

*№78
Покровительство духовным сыновьям и внукам (ученикам)*

Учитель Фоюань при передаче Дхармы был очень сострадательным и никогда не брал с учеников ни копейки. И даже, наоборот, сам дарил каждому из духовных сыновей, получающих Дхарму, по 200 юаней в конверте. А деньги, которые ученики приносили в конвертах как подношение, он всегда отдавал в кхэтхан (зал для приёма гостей) на нужды вегетарианского питания.
Однажды, ученик-ординарец спросил: «Учитель, вы каждый раз при передаче Дхармы дарите по 200 юаней. Что это означает?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Есть такое. Это также показывает Дхарму. Это даяние Дхармы и даяние денег». Будда Шакьямуни - это вдвойне  почитаемый за совершенство мудрости и заслуг. Он полностью совершенен. Поэтому дарю по 200 юаней. Нельзя только передавать Дхарму, не передавая материальные средства. В будущем они будут досточтимыми монахами-наставниками в своей округе. Нельзя, чтобы у них не было на что жить и питаться!»

*№79
Вне сознания нет Дхармы*

Один монах спросил: «Что такое еретический Путь?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Искать Дхарму вне сознания – это и есть еретический Путь! «Если искать меня в цвето-форме или звуко-форме – это будет практика ошибочного Пути, и таким образом не увидеть Так Приходящего» (Цитата из Алмазной сутры). Разве не еретический Путь поиск Дхармы вне сознания? Вне сознания нет Дхармы – это и есть истинная Дхарма. Хорошенько читайте сутры, хорошенько делайте дела. Не нужно сегодня думать сумасбродные мысли и не нужно их думать завтра. Поэтому Вы спрашиваете меня о Дхарме. Надо Вам какую Дхарму? Нет Дхармы! Хорошенько выполнять дела – это и есть Дхарма. Если сознание неспокойно, бегай хоть куда, толку не будет!»


*№80
Прямое сознание равенства*

Один монах спросил: «Что означает фраза «прямое сознание – это место пребывания Дао?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Равенство, без изгибов. Изгибы – это думанье то об этом, то о том».

*№81
Старый Мара*

Один монах привёл группу мирян-буддистов на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню. Он представил им мастера Фоюаня на кантонском диалекте: «Это знаменитый на весь Китай буддийский монах Его Святейшество Фоюань!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Не слушайте его. Это он заливает. Ничего такого нет. Я – это старый антиквариат, старый Мара, старый Мара!»

*
№82
Подлинный облик буддийского монаха*

Один из мирских родственников Мастера Фоюаня несколько раз обращался к нему с просьбой, но мастер Фоюань оставил его просьбы без внимания. Ученик-ординарец спросил причину этого.
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «В действительности не то, чтобы я не смог этого сделать. Мне достаточно об этом сказать несколько слов одному из начальников правительства. Но в буддийской Дхарме разве говорят о личных чувствах? Ты хочешь, чтобы я снял с себя статус буддийского монаха и пошёл замолвить словечко за кого-то перед мирянином? Передо мной двери даже не откроют! Ты не можешь их просить, только они могут прийти просить буддийского монаха о каком-то деле!»

*№83
Что такое Чань*

Один монах спросил: «Ваше Святейшество, что такое Чань?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Когда обычно тренируешься или делаешь дела, не покидай своего сердца (сознания). Не надо покидать свою высокую сознательность (прозрение) – это и есть Чань».

*№84
Пусть у него своё болит, но я буду сидеть своё*

Мастеру Фоюаню сделали две операции  в клинике «Илиша» в Гонконге. После первой операции по-прежнему оставалась сильная боль. Через 10 дней сделали повторную операцию и только тогда обнаружили, что у удалённого тройничного нерва внутри всё раздроблено. Врач сказал: «Обычный человек не сможет вынести такую боль».На третий день после операции в 2ч.30 мин. ночи Мастер Фоюань сел в позу лотоса для медитации. Буддийский учитель  монах Юаньцзун сказал: «Шифу, что Вы делаете! Вам только что сделали операцию на тройничном нерве. Операция на голове очень серьёзная. Зачем вы встали?»
Мастер Фоюань бесстрастно ответил: «Пусть у него своё болит, но я буду сидеть своё».

*№85
Божественно познаёт, божественно чувствует*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления в зале медитации:
– Тренироваться нужно в спокойствии и гармонии, не напрягаясь и не расслабляясь. Только нужно сохранять начало слова (хаутоу) (созерцание момента, когда ещё не появилось слова, мысли). И обнаружить то, что вещественно, имеет чувствование и имеет божественную Природу. Это не просто пустота, она не ничто. Пустота – это невежественная пустота, мёртвая вещь, не имеющая божественной Сущности (Природы). Мистическая Сущность Истинной Таковости имеет индивидуальность. Она божественно познаёт и божественно чувствует».

*№86
До «Я» (меня) тебе уже дела нет*

Вечером мастер Фоюань в одиночку пошёл проверить институт буддизма. Ученик-ординарец монах Минцзе, увидев Мастера Фоюаня, подошёл к нему и поздоровался. 
Учитель Фоюань спросил: «Чем ты занимаешься?»
Минцзе: «Иду заниматься со всеми сидячей медитацией».
Мастер Фоюань закинул свою трость за спину: «Чертовщина, до «Я» (меня) тебе уже дела нет?»
Монах Минцзе не осмелился уйти и следовал рядом с Мастером Фоюанем, прямо пока не проводил его обратно в покои настоятеля.

*№87
Хозяин*

В гостиной покоев настоятеля. Мастер Фоюань всем раздавал виноград. В руке он держал большую гроздь винограда и ножницами резал её. Ему уже было больше 80 лет, но руки  и тело не тряслись и не немели. Он медленно-медленно резал, как будто бы пребывал в состоянии самадхи. Он всем раздавал виноград. Все, видя это, растрогались: «Давайте мы сами!»
Но Мастер Фоюань отрицательно помахал рукой.

*№88
Не нужно быть первым на экзамене*

Один монах по результатам вступительных экзаменов поступил в институт буддизма КНР в Пекине. Перед отъездом Мастер Фоюань его проинструктировал: «В учёбе, даже если можешь на экзамене быть первым, не будь первым. Будь вторым или третьим!»

*№89
Явления рождаются сознанием*

В 2003 году Учитель Фоюань отправился в г.Гуанчжоу на Собрание народных представителей провинции. Вечером он попросил мирянина-буддиста Чжан Миндина встретить его и отвезти домой. Наверное, из-за занятости, Чжан Минцзин не помыл машину. Мастер Фоюань, сев в машину, сразу стал его критиковать: «Миндин, твоя машина ни на что не похожа, такая грязная! «Явления порождаются сознанием». Так и у человека!»
С того раза Чжан Миндин крепко запомнил это, и теперь, когда встречал гостей, всегда очень чисто мыл машину.

*№90
Иди своей дорогой*

Однажды, ученик-ординарец провожал мастера Фоюаня на водопад у ручья Гуйхуатань, чтобы посмотреть состояние воды. Дорога была очень крутой, а Мастер Фоюань шёл очень быстро. Поскольку ординарец боялся, что плохо поддерживает Мастера Фоюаня, поэтому сказал: «Дорога плохая. Шифу, будьте осторожнее!»
Мастер Фоюань бросил в ответ: «Иди своей дорогой!»

Примечание: В монастыре Юньмэньсы каждый год периодически уменьшается уровень воды в ручье Гуйхуатань. Мастер Фоюань очень заботился о питьевой воде для общины и всегда интересовался о состоянии воды на горном ручье Гуйхуатань и сам часто туда ходил.

*№91
Повседневное сознание – это Дао*

Одна монахиня спросила Мастера Фоюаня: «Вы уже в таком почтенном возрасте, прожили в этом мире больше 80 лет. Вы прошли через трагедию, произошедшую в монастыре Юньмэньсы в 1951 году, сидели в тюрьме. В Вашей жизни было столько много бедствий! Как Вы считаете, человеческая жизнь очень коротка или очень длинна?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Одно мгновение».


*№92
Быть внимательными*

В буддийской благотворительной обители «Лотосовой гармонии» г.Гуанчжоу прежде было много стариков. Община под руководством монахини Вэйсинь заботилась о стариках с момента их болезни до самого их ухода из жизни.
Однажды, мастер Фоюань посетил эту обитель и заметил, что старики долгое время сидят, облокотившись на жёсткую спинку стула. Он сразу же указал на это и сам показал, как нужно делать в таком случае. Он сказал, критикуя: «Вы, заботясь о стариках, не проявляете достаточного внимания».


*№93
Почитать сутры как Будду*

На хурале, посвящённом переводу умерших на суше и на воде в Чистые Земли (Шуйлу Фахуэй), Мастер Фоюань, опираясь на трость, подошёл к алтарю императора Ляна (ритуал покаяния) и увидел, что у одного из монахов сутра свесилась со стола. Мастер Фоюань подошёл и потихоньку положил сутру обратно на стол. Затем он дал наставления тому монаху: «Этот хурал (молебен) покаяния Шуйлу – это не игрушки. В этом хурале покаяния в самом начале говорится: «Место нахождения сутры – это место, где находится тело шариры Так Приходящего». Ты так позволяешь себе раскидывать сутры, из-за этого многим защитникам Дхармы (мирянам-буддистам) приходится помогать тебе поддерживать сутры».
«Монахи должны быть сострадательными. Если они тебе всё время будут поддерживать сутру, они же тоже устанут!»

----------

Chikara (24.10.2011), Homer (24.10.2011), Joy (10.11.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть третья
Удары посохом и окрики с сострадательным сердцем*

«Повернуть свой свет, чтобы он светил обратно, внутрь – это тайна. В противном случае, если искать Дхарму вне своего сознания, то не поймёшь смысл того, о чём говорил Так Приходящий. Если не понимаешь Алмазную сутру и с утра до вечера играешь на улице, разве сможешь решить вопрос жизни и смерти (Сансары)? Если вы не будете слушаться, то не обижайтесь, если я буду вас бить».


*№30
Сокровище буддизма*

Суровость Мастера Фоюаня в ударах посохом и окриках была очень известна. Все боялись его. Но тот, кто был избит или обруган Мастером Фоюанем, не только не имел к нему ненависти, но, наоборот, испытывал к нему безграничную благодарность.
Поэтому Мастер Фоюань часто говорил: «Тот, кто не отступает назад, когда его бьют или ругают, является замечательным сокровищем буддизма.

*№31
Из травы делать лекарство*

В гостиной покоев настоятеля монастыря Юньмэньсы висела парная иероглифическая надпись старца Сюйюня:
1. «Кто говорит, что у него есть Дао (Прозрение), есть Чань,
Даже если сокровища дождём польются и наполнят пространство,
Всё равно это будут лишь только чертовские проделки»
2. «Здесь нет ни ударов посохом, ни окриков.
Почему не сделать из травы лекарство и не сидеть в медитации,
Приводя Поднебесную в состояние Великой Гармонии?»
Однажды на досуге Мастер Фоюань прочитал вторую часть этой парной надписи и сказал: «Все говорят, что я бью и ругаю. Разве здесь ясным языком не написано, что нет ударов и нет окриков! Я ведь не сошёл с ума. Если есть болезнь, то нужно выписать лекарство. (Посохом указывая монаху-ординарцу). Ты, чертёнок, не смейся! Хотя здесь нет ударов посохом и окриков, но если ты не будешь прилично себя вести, мне всё же придётся им постукивать!»
Через мгновение, Учитель Фоюань, вытерев губы, смеясь, сказал: "Я, старый Мара, слегка бью для чего? Чтобы установить Великую Гармонию в Поднебесной!»


*№32
Сердце бабушки (забота)*

Когда ученик-ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня по монастырю, то здесь, то там раздавался крик горлицы кольчатой. Мастер Фоюань стал подражать птице: «Я здесь, я здесь…» Затем он поднял правую руку и сказал: «Эта рука болит, не могу держать трость».
Вторя ему, ученик-ординарец сказал: «Шифу, это, наверное, по причине того, что Вы часто бьёте людей».
«Да!» - ответил мастер Фоюань. Затем он стал вспоминать истории о том, как он бил учеников…
Когда они дошли до храма духу земли у женского отделения монастыря «Сяоситхень» («Маленькое западное небо»), Мастер Фоюань заглянул внутрь и сказал: «Почему нет бабушки - духа земли?»
Ученик-ординарец спросил: «Разве бывает бабушка – дух земли?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Бывает. Если есть дедушка – дух земли, то есть и бабушка – дух земли. Есть такая парная иероглифическая надпись: «Дедушка очень справедливый, а бабушка очень заботливая». То есть говорится о дедушке – духе земли и о бабушке – духе земли».

*№33
Когда становишься Человеком, становишься Буддой*

Когда Мастер Фоюань был настоятелем монастыря Наньхуасы, один монах учился на курсах Сангхи. 
После церемонии обеденной трапезы мастер Фоюань пошёл первым к выходу, но не спеша. Этот монах тогда обогнал его.
Мастер Фоюань схватил его за руку и спросил: «Откуда ты пришёл?» 
Монах ответил: «Пришёл из Дабу». 
Затем Мастер Фоюань пошёл мыть чашку. Этот монах опять обогнал его. Мастер Фоюань опять схватил его и спросил: «Откуда ты пришёл?» 
Этот монах подумал про себя: «Я Вам ясным языком сказал, что приехал из Дабу. Что Вы прикидываетесь!» У этого монаха в сознании зародилась гордость, и он не проявил к Мастеру Фоюаню уважения и не поклонился ему в смирении. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «В 8ч. вечера приди ко мне в покои настоятеля».
Вечером монах пришёл. Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Молодой человек, независимо откуда он родом, если имеет карму и приходит в этот сансарный мир, должен пройти закалку и суровую тренировку, чтобы выработать в себе и улучшить человеческие достоинства. Для буддиста самое главное сохранять человеческое достоинство. Человеческое достоинство – это есть достоинство Будды. «Когда становишься человеком, становишься Буддой. Становление происходит через человеческие достоинства», - этот монах был жёстко раскритикован.
Тогда этот монах был в учебной группе самым старшим по возрасту. У него были довольно сильные способности и высокий уровень культуры. Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Ты очень гордый. Но настоящего уровня практики Чань и понимания Чань у тебя ещё нет!»

*№34
Не оставляя человеческих привязанностей*

Однажды, ученик-ординарец после молебна возвращался в покои настоятеля. А там Мастер Фоюань как раз с подноса раздавал мирянам-буддистам конфеты. 
Видя, что ординарец вернулся, Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Куда ходил?»
Монах-ординарец: «На молебен. Простирались по сутре «Цветка Дхармы»».
Мастер Фоюань прорычал: «Какие простирания? Не умеешь с людьми завязывать кармические связи! Постоянно следовать за живыми существами – это значит уважать Будд и Бодхисаттв!» Прорычав, он стал с подноса бросать конфеты в монаха-ординарца. Затем он бросил поднос на пол и конфеты посыпались по полу.
У присутствующих мирян-буддистов от испуга побелели лица…


*№35
Волшебная ладонь, быстрая как молния*

В конце августа 2006 года Учитель Фоюань по неосторожности попал под электрокар. Ему сломало правую ногу. В больнице «Гармония» ему сделали операцию и соединили сломанные кости ноги. Вернувшись в монастырь Юньмэньсы, Мастер Фоюань среди ночи закричал: «Болит рана!» Ученик-ординарец стал массировать ему ногу. Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Увидел рану или нет?»
Монах-ординарец, смотря на его штаны, с глупым видом спросил: «Учитель, разве я могу видеть через Ваши штаны?»
– Как не видишь? Тупица!
– Бац!
Ординарец не успел среагировать, только почувствовал огненный жар на лице.

*№36
Который?*

Вечером монах-ординарец ухаживал за Учителем Фоюанем.
Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Горячо (жарко)! (В китайском языке нет падежей и склонений, поэтому горячо (жарко), горячий, горячая, горячее, горячего будут звучать одинаково)
Ученик-ординарец быстро открыл термос с горячей водой, который стоял рядом с ним.
Мастер Фоюань крикнул: «Не этот горячий!»
– А тогда который?
– Бац!
Ещё одни удар ладонью!

*№37
Нужно уметь ставить пьесы*

Один из новообращённых монахов нарушил правила.
Мастер Фоюань в гневе сказал: «Чжикэши (монах, отвечающий за приём гостей), принесите палку (для наказаний нерадивых)!»
Чжикэши на полном серьёзе пошёл за палкой.
После этого происшествия Мастер Фоюань ему наедине сказал: «Если бы я тебе велел принести нож, ты бы тоже по-настоящему его принёс?»

*№38
Прямое указание на сознание человека*

После завтрака группа мирян-буддистов прошла в покои настоятеля для встречи с Мастером Фоюанем.
Мастер Фоюань только присел, а они уже гуськом дружно стали делать перед ним простирания. Мастер Фоюань заругался: «К чему простирания? Хотите моей смерти от простираний?» В испуге миряне-буддисты перестали кланяться и простираться. 
«Делаем Вам подношение, Учитель», - сказал представитель этой группы мирян-буддистов, передавая в конверте деньги.
Мастер Фоюань платком вытер губы и, смеясь, сказал: «К чему эти церемонии? Вы всем уже обладаете. Каждый из Вас является драгоценным Так Приходящим!»

*
№39
Цзунцзы 4-го числа 5-го лунного месяца* 

За день до праздника Дуаньу ( 5-го числа 5-го лунного месяца, праздник в честь поэта-героя Цюй Юаня) монах, ответственный за закупки, купил цзунцзы (треугольные пирожки с клейким рисом, обёрнутые бамбуковыми листьями; их едят на праздник Дуаньу) и велел монаху-эконому раздать их в обед для братии.
Как раз когда стали раздавать цзунцзы, Мастер Фоюань неожиданно пришёл в столовую и спросил: «Кто велел раздать цзунцзы?» Когда он узнал, что это велел монах, ответственный за закупки, он велел позвать его. Когда тот явился, Мастер Фоюань, не говоря лишних слов, сразу стал избивать его своей тростью. Голова этого монаха была разбита в кровь. Не понимая причины побоев, этот монах схватился за голову и пустился бежать. А Мастер Фоюань бежал за ним, и продолжать его бить. Только когда этого монаха было уже не догнать, Мастер Фоюань остановился. Этот монах прибежал в храм Дхармы, схватил горсть пепла от благовоний и посыпал им голову. Только тогда остановилось кровотечение. Ему очень сильно досталось.
Все подумали, что Мастер Фоюань избил этого монаха, поскольку тот самовольно раздал цзунцзы. Но кто мог предположить, что когда на следующий день в праздник Дуаньу стали разламывать розданные в предыдущий день цзунцзы, во многих из них обнаружили мясную начинку. Только тогда монахи поняли, почему так сильно был избит днём ранее монах, купивший цзунцзы. (в провинции Гуандун некоторые миряне любят добавлять в цзунцзы свинину)

*№40
Рык Льва в Его логове*

Мастер Фоюань вернулся из больницы «Гармония» г.Гуанчжоу в монастырь Юньмэньсы.
Ночью ученик-ординарец и монах Минцзянь дежурили у постели Учителя Фоюаня, который не мог заснуть из-за боли в ноге. Мастер Фоюань сел в позу лотоса, закрыл глаза и стал медитировать. 
Вдруг он спросил: «Что делать?»
Монах-ординарец ответил: «Просим Вас, Учитель, дать нам наставления».
Мастер Фоюань указал рукой на книжные полки: «Там всё уже написано».
Монах ординарец ответил: «Сутры мы уже немного читали. Но не знаем, как тренироваться, не знаем с чего начать. Просим Вас, Учитель, из сострадания дать нам наставления!»
Мастер Фоюань покачал головой: «Не буду тебе ничего говорить, ведь тебя не переговоришь!» 
Затем Мастер Фоюань сбросил ботинки и громко сказал: «Спать!»
Монах-ординарец с монахом Минцзянем помогли ему прилечь и стали между собой разговаривать шёпотом. 
Мастер Фоюань вдруг громко закричал: «Лайхао!»
«Омитофо!» - монах-ординарец сразу же подошёл к нему – «Учитель, что случилось?»
 – Подойди!»
Ординарец склонил голову ближе к Учителю.
– Ещё ближе!
Ординарец приложил своё ухо ко рту Мастера Фоюаня.
«Здесь!» - прозвучал мощный рык, подобный выходу льва из его логова.
Ухо ординарца чуть не оглохло. От этого рыка сознание стало чистым и пустым. Во всём теле и сознании было очень приятное чувство, чувство высочайшей чистоты, которое подобно человеку, пьющему воду, трудно выразить словами.
Монах-ординарец спросил: «Где?»
Мастер Фоюань закрыл глаза и молчал.
Ординарец только тогда понял, что «стрела давно уже пролетела»!

*№41
Быстро и решительно, смело и напрямую*

Учитель Фоюань всегда делал дела быстро и решительно, никогда не тянул резину. И когда нужно было для него делать дела, нельзя было даже чуть мешкать.
Однажды, Учитель Фоюань прогуливался к институту буддизма Юньмэнь и увидел, что клумбы цветов по обе стороны дороги заросли сорняками. Поэтому он велел ординарцу выполоть сорняки. Ординарец согласился, но не стал сразу приступать к действиям. Поскольку ординарец боялся, что мастер Фоюань упадёт по дороге, поэтому решил вначале его проводить обратно в покои настоятеля, а потом уже полоть сорняки. Поэтому Учитель Фоюань шёл впереди, а ординарец сзади следом. Вдруг Учитель Фоюань подался телом вправо. Ординарец посчитал, что Учитель Фоюань падает, и быстро подбежал вперёд, чтобы его поддержать. Но не успел он прикоснуться к Учителю Фоюаню, как получил от него удар тростью слева. «Бах!» - ординарец оказался застигнутым врасплох.
«Не надо мне твоей поддержки! Велю тебе взять мотыгу, чтобы полоть сорняки, а ты не берёшь. Ждать до смерти, что ли?  - Учитель Фоюань поднял трость, ругая ординарца. – Что надо делать, не делаешь. Что не надо делать, вовсю  вслепую делаешь. Я тебя убью этой палкой!»

*№42
Нога Юньмэня, не оставляющая тени*

Однажды вечером, один монах дежурил рядом с Учителем Фоюанем. Учитель Фоюань попросил его сделать массаж. Когда монах увидел, что Учитель Фоюань уснул (в действительности не уснул, а притворился. Ха-ха…Новичок не знал), он достал сотовый телефон поиграть. Он стал одновременно и играть и массировать. Поскольку он слишком увлёкся игрой, то забыл двигать рукой, которая должна была массировать. На самом деле Учитель Фоюань пристально смотрел на него уже долгое время, но он был слишком поглощён игрой и не замечал этого. Учитель Фоюань, притворившись, закрыл глаза и подвигал ногами. Монах, испугавшись, быстро спрятал сотовый телефон. Учитель Фоюань открыл глаза и, уставившись на монаха, спросил: «Что делаешь?»
– Ничего не делаю, массирую!
– Чертёнок, врёшь!
«А-а» - раздался жалобный крик. Этот монах был пинком сброшен Учителем Фоюанем с кровати.

*№43
Чань-медитация 7 и чань-чревоугодие 7*
(Здесь игра слов. Медитация и чревоугодие произносятся в китайском языке одинаково чань, но записываются разными иероглифами. Чань 7 – сокращённое название 7-дневной коллективной усиленной медитации)

Шла 7-дневная коллективная усиленная медитация. Учитель Фоюань увидел, что маленькие шраманеры, когда ели пирожки, выдаваемые во время сидячей медитации, очень чревоугодничали. Тогда он заругался на них: "Вы, маленькие чертята! Вкусное едите до смерти, а не вкусное в смерть не едите! Действительно, безобразие!»

*№44
Когда Юньмэню защемило стопу, что он прозрел?*

В 2006 году проходили мероприятия, посвященные чаньской культуре. 
Когда одна из студенток увидела, что Мастер Фоюань прохаживается возле зала Дхармы, она подошла к нему и, сделав простирание, спросила: «Когда Мучжоу прищемил патриарху Юньмэню стопу, что прозрел Юньмэнь?»
Мастер Фоюань в ответ спросил: «То, что он прозрел, разве тебя касается?»
Но студентка не унималась и продолжала его спрашивать один и тот же вопрос. Мастер Фоюань перестал на неё обращать внимание и вместе с ординарцем пошёл обратно в покои настоятеля. Как только он вошёл в дверь, он сразу же крикнул ординарцу: «Закрой дверь!»
Ординарец понял, что к чему и быстро закрыл дверь, как раз защемив при этом стопу этой студентки.
«Ай-яй-яй!» - завопила студентка.
Хотя монах-ординарец не так сильно прищемил ногу студентке как в своё время Учитель Мучжоу, но и не стал с ней церемониться: «Что за ай-яй-яй? Катись отсюда!» И с силой закрыл дверь.

*№45
А говорил, что нет проблем*

Мастер Фоюань совершал прогулку и увидел, что стекло в окне одного монаха поломалось. Он велел этому монаху заменить стекло. Монах сказал в ответ: «Потрескалось немного, нет проблем. Шифу, не обращайте внимания»
Мастер Фоюань, услышав его ответ, сказал: «Нет проблем? Хорошо. Я посмотрю, есть у тебя проблемы или нет». Сказав это, Мастер Фоюань взмахнул своей тростью и разбил все стёкла в раме. 
На следующий день, когда Мастер Фоюань проходил мимо кельи этого монаха, все стёкла в раме были заменены на новые. Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «А говорил, что нет проблем. Чертёнок!»

*№46
Свободно, непринужденно и самодостаточно*

Два монаха вбежали в покои настоятеля. Учитель Фоюань, увидев их, заругался: «Зачем сюда прибежали? А ну быстрей катитесь отсюда!»
Монахи убежали. Учитель Фоюань повернулся к гостям и сказал: «Вот так, не надо на них обращать внимания и не надо с ними брюзжать. В тренировке нужна свобода и непринужденность, не нужно канителиться!»

*№47
К чему привязано сердце*

Однажды, мастер Фоюань вернулся в монастырь Байлусы (в котором он также был настоятелем). Настоятельница женского отделения Сяоситхень монастыря Юньмэньсы монахиня Минцзин вместе с врачом из уезда Жуюань, захватив с собой тёплое одеяло, тёплую крутку и другие необходимые вещи, отправилась поездом в монастырь Байлусы. Утром они уже были на месте.
Мастер Фоюань, увидев их, стал ругаться: «Какого чёрта! Нужно отмечать Новый Год. Зачем вы сюда приехали?» Монахиня Минцзин не стала отвечать, смирившись с ругательствами Мастера Фоюаня.
После этого случая Мастер Фоюань сказал своему ординарцу: «А кто бы смог такое сделать? Только она, Минцзин, смогла!»

*№48
В Дхарме Чань нет чувств*

Один монах прибыл в монастырь Юньмэньсы для практики. Случилось так, что он вместе с Мастером Фоюанем пил чай. Этот монах поднял кружку и спросил: «Что это?»
Мастер Фоюань молчал. Тогда этот монах уронил кружку на пол.
Мастер Фоюань тут же ударил его своей тростью.
На голове у этого монаха соскочила большая шишка. Он в гневе сказал: «Мастер Фоюань, Вы не считаетесь с человеческими чувствами. Почему Вы меня ударили по-настоящему?» 
Затем этот монах развернулся и в гневе удалился.


*№49
Вид как у чёрта*

После утреннего молебна группа мирян-буддистов, одевшись в церемониальные халаты хайчин, отправилась на поклон к Учителю Фоюаню.
Учитель Фоюань спустился к ним из своей комнаты и каждому дал по яблоку.
Затем он спросил: «Откуда Вы?»
– Из Гуанчжоу.
Затем он спросил одного юношу-буддиста с длинными волосами: «А этот даос откуда?»
Юноша ответил: «Я Ваш ученик».
Учитель Фоюань сказал: «А вид как у чёрта!»


*№50
Убивающий меч*

В зале чаньской медитации Мастер Фоюань в конце своей традиционной проповеди перед началом медитации сказал заключительное предупреждение (в форме коана): «Ещё один день прошёл. Обрели ли вы прозрение? Если нет, то я убью вас!»

*№51
Гора девяти, десяти цветов*

Корейский буддийский монах Мастер Шэнцзюе («Святое прозрение») всё время говорил о китайской школе Чань с предубеждением. Он не верил и не почитал её. Поэтому Мастер Иньтан с горы Девяти цветов (Гора Диухуашань в провинции Аньхуэй) пригласил его посетить Мастера Фоюаня.
Когда они прибыли, монах, отвечающий за приём гостей, доложил об их прибытии: «Это прибыли с горы Девяти цветов…». Он ещё не договорил, а Учитель Фоюань уже замахнулся на них своим посохом: «Мне без разницы с горы ты девяти или десяти цветов!»
Крупный по телосложению корейский монах не смог увернуться от посоха Мастера Фоюаня и стоял с недоумевающим видом. Мастер Фоюань, видя его добродушный вид, громко рассмеялся и сказал: «Хорошо, хорошо! Вернёмся в покои настоятеля!» В покоях настоятеля Мастер Фоюань с сострадательным и счастливым видом сам налил им чаю и предложил фрукты. Проповедь «Истиной речи, передаваемой не открывая рта», изложенная Мастером Фоюанем, позволила развеять многолетние сомнения и неведение уважаемого иностранца.
Затем и китайский и корейский монах с радостью получили передачу Дхармы школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма.

----------

Chikara (24.10.2011), Homer (24.10.2011), Joy (10.11.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть пятая
Включает в себя Инь и Ян (объемлет всё сущее)*
(первый из трёх основных принципов школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма)

"过去那些祖师都是一样的，释迦老子是皇太子，出家也行苦行，你别说苦。
要发大誓，立大愿，没有信心不行。信心坚固，相信自己是心是佛，
相信我是大丈夫，第一丈夫，人家可以成佛，我就不能成佛？
只要你有信心"。佛源
«Все патриархи прошлого были одинаковы. Будда Шакьямуни был царевичем, ушёл из дома для практики аскезы, пережил много лишений.
Чтобы дать великую клятву, зародить великое обещание и устремление не обойтись без веры. Нужна крепкая вера. Нужно верить, что твоё сознание – это Будда. Нужно верить, что ты – великий Герой, самый первый Герой. Другие стали Буддами, так почему ты не можешь стать Буддой? Тебе нужно иметь такую веру» - Мастер Фоюань


*№94
好好做事*

源公说：“你要好好的。”
侍者问：“好好的干嘛呢？”
源公：“要好好地做事。你好好地做事，我就放心了。”
侍者又问：“做什么事呢？老和尚。”
源公：“你自己知道！”
侍者说：“我不知道呀。”
源公猛喝：“别啰嗦！”

*№94
Хорошенько делать дела*

Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Ты должен хорошенько».
Ученик-ординарец: «Хорошенько что?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Должен хорошенько делать дела. Если ты будешь хорошенько делать дела, я буду спокоен».
Ординарец спросил: «Делать какие дела, Учитель?
Учитель Фоюань: «Ты сам знаешь!»
Ординарец: «Я не знаю».
Учитель Фоюань рыкнул: «Не будь нудным!»


*№95
本自具足，何曾缺少*

傍晚侍者陪源公散步，遇某僧拿衣袍欲做金刚上师。
源公问：“干什么去？”
僧云：“做佛事。”
源公伸手笑云：“把利是给我！”
僧云：“师父还缺这个？”
源公反问：“那你缺这个？”
僧云：“不缺呀。”
源公：“不缺，那做佛事干什么？”
其僧无语，源公笑之而去

*№95
Изначально обладаем, и разве когда-нибудь недоставало*

Вечером ученик-ординарец сопровождал Учителя Фоюаня на прогулке. Они встретили монаха, несущего в руках халат для участия в буддийской церемонии в качестве ваджрного наставника.
Учитель Фоюань спросил: «Куда идёшь?»
Монах ответил: «Делать буддийский ритуал».
Учитель Фоюань протянул рясу и, улыбаясь, сказал: «Дай мне вознаграждение!»
Монах сказал: «Шифу, Вам этого не достаёт?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил вопросом на вопрос: «А тебе этого не достаёт?»
Монах: «Нет».
Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Если не недостаёт, тогда зачем делать буддийский ритуал?»
Монах не нашёлся что ответить, а Учитель Фоюань, рассмеявшись, ушёл. 

*№96
出家，就要“开心”*

侍者扶源公上厕所。
源公望着他说：“来浩，看你嘴巴撅得老高，是不是不高兴呀？既然出得家来，
就要‘开心’啦！”

*№96
Если стал монахом, то нужно быть радостным*

Ученик-ординарец поддерживал Учителя Фоюаня, чтобы тот сходил в душевую.
Учитель Фоюань посмотрел на него и говорит: «Лайхао! Смотрю на тебя, ты так насупился, не в настроении? Если стал монахом, надо быть радостным!»

*№97
多讲好话*

某僧在源公面前发牢骚。
源公说：“每个执事都有各自的难处，但是呢，有说这个知客好，那个僧值
不是的。人生在世呀，要多讲好话！”

*№97
Больше говорить добрые слова*

Один монах стал перед Учителем Фоюанем ворчать на других монахов. Учитель Фоюань сказал ему: У каждого монаха, имеющего должность в монастыре, есть свои трудности. Но мнения всегда разные. Одни говорят, что этот чжикэши (ответственный за приём гостей) хороший, а тот, исполняющий должность монах, нет. В этой жизни нужно больше говорить добрых слов.

*№98
一碗水端平*

某日，县领导来云门，商量为寺收回原有土地，欲将云门寺旁边的居民迁走。
众领导到方丈室与明向大和尚、当家明严师讨论方案，源公坐在一旁一言不
发。领导见了奇怪，便问：“老和尚，您怎么不说话呢，对我们的方案有什么要
求和意见吗？”
源公答：“你们是父母官，和尚归你管，老百姓也归你管，一碗水端平就行了。
你们慢慢开，我上楼休息去了！”
随即，起身上楼

*№98
По справедливости*

Однажды, в монастырь Юньмэньсы прибыли руководители уезда, чтобы посоветоваться с монастырём о передачи ему земли, которая занята местным населением, но раньше была во владениях монастыря.
Руководители уезда пришли в покои настоятеля и стали обсуждать этот проект с молодым настоятелем Минсяном и его заместителем по хозяйственной части Минянем. Учитель Фоюань же сидел рядом с ними и молчал. Руководители уезда посчитали это странным и спросили: «Учитель, почему вы молчите? Есть ли у Вас какие-либо предложения или требования к нашему проекту?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Вы - родители-чиновники, монахи под вашим контролем, простолюдины тоже под вашим контролем. Пусть будет по справедливости и ладно. Вы, не торопясь, посовещайтесь, а я поднимусь к себе и отдохну!» Затем он встал и удалился к себе в комнату.

*№99
你干不干*

源公从广州归云门，晚上突然叫：“快点——快点——”
明建师过去，源公不说话了。
安静了一会，又叫：“快点——快点——”
明建师问：“师父，快点干什么？”
源公猛吼道：“什么都干！你干不干？”

*№ 99
Ты будешь делать или нет?*

Мастер Фоюань вернулся из Гуанчжоу в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Вечером он вдруг стал кричать: «Быстрее, быстрее!»
Монах Минцзянь пошёл к нему, однако Мастер Фоюань молчал.
Прошло немного времени в тишине, и вдруг он снова закричал: «Быстрее, быстрее!»
Монах Минцзянь спросил: «Учитель, быстрее что делать?»
Мастер Фоюань громогласно рыкнул: «Всё делать! Ты будешь делать или нет!»

*№100
回光返照*

禅堂有僧调皮，维那师因嫌麻烦，就迁人单。
源公开示维那师：“禅堂里面，水清不养鱼，做执事的不能随便就叫清众走，
心量要大。这些人也能锻炼你的心，没这些人还锻炼不出你的心量啊！”
“解决问题要靠智慧，东西坏了可以把它剔出，但佛教的作用就是‘坏的进来，
好的出去’，是要把他恢复、转好，把他调伏好，这才是有功夫。”
“‘不要他’是一种不成功的教育，凡夫哪个没有错误？你不信你试试，赶
走了这个人，再来一个比他更厉害，丛林里，每个寮口总会有一两个这种人。”
维那师不听，有意无意总把人赶走。结果这个走了，又来一个比前面更厉害
的人，更难调伏。
源公就说：“这个问题不在于别人，也是我们的感应，什么样的人就感应什
么样的事。”

*№100
Повернуть свой свет, чтобы он светил обратно, внутрь*

В зале медитации один монах вёл себя шаловливо. Вэйно (монах, следящий за дисциплиной) посчитал, что это чревато неприятностями и снял регистрацию этого монаха в монастыре (прогнал его).
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления для Вэйно: «Внутри зала медитации, если вода будет прозрачная, в ней не разведёшь рыбу. Монахи, следящие за дисциплиной, не могут просто так выгонять из общины монахов, у вас должна быть широкая душа. Эти люди тоже смогут потренировать ваше сознание. Если не будет таких людей, вам трудно будет воспитать широту души!»
«Чтобы решить вопрос, нужно опираться на мудрость. Если вещь испортилась, можно её выковырнуть. Но роль буддизма в том, чтобы «Плохое пришло, а вышло хорошее». Если их преобразовать к лучшему, восстановить, приручить, то только тогда это будет настоящее гунфу (мастерство).
«Выгнать кого-либо» - это тип неуспешного воспитания. Кто из простых смертных не имеет ошибок? Если ты не веришь, то попробуй. Выгони одного, но на место него придёт другой, ещё похлеще. В «лесу» (большом монастыре) в каждом отделении монастыря есть 1-2 таких человека».
Вэйно не послушал Мастера Фоюаня и продолжал вольно или невольно выгонять монахов. В результате на место выгнанных приходили ещё более строптивые монахи, с которыми становилось справиться ещё труднее.
Мастер Фоюань тогда сказал: «Эта проблема не в других. Она вызывается нами самими. Какой человек, такие проблемы он и вызывает». 

*№101
祈请住世*

某藏地活佛来拜见，见到源公后就顶礼。
源公问：“哪里来的啊？”
答：“藏地过来，特地拜师父。”
源公拿了一把糖果给他说：“在这里住几天吧？”
答：“拜完了就回。”
源公拿了礼品给活佛。
活佛临走时，跪在源公面前，祈求源公长久住世。
源公只是大笑，大家默然。

*№101
Молиться и просить оставаться на этом свете*

Из Тибета приехал Ринпоче («Живой Будда») на поклон к Учителю Фоюаню. Увидев Учителя Фоюаня, Ринпоче сделал перед ним простирание.
Учитель Фоюань спросил его: «Откуда Вы?»
Ринпоче ответил: «Из Тибета, специально приехал поклониться Вам, Учитель».
Учитель Фоюань взял горсть конфет, дал их Ринпоче и сказал: «Сколько дней Вы будете здесь?»
Ринпоче ответил: «Поклонюсь Вам и сразу поеду обратно».
Учитель Фоюань подарил сувенир для Ринпоче.
Перед тем как уехать, Ринпоче преклонил колени перед Учителем Фоюанем, молясь и прося о том, чтобы Учитель Фоюань ещё очень долго оставался на этом свете.
Учитель Фоюань только громко смеялся, а все остальные молчали.

*№102
你不会睡觉*

云门佛学院第二届禅修班毕业典礼，源公很早就去了佛学院，坐在文化班教
室看书。
某僧说：“师父，您很早啊！”
源公：“你们更早。”
僧：“我刚才还在床上睡觉呢，听见铃声才出来。”
源公：“你睡觉时做梦了没有啊？”
僧答：“没有做梦。”
源公说：“那你不会睡觉。”

*№102
Ты не умеешь спать*

В институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы должна была состояться церемония выпуска уже второго по счёту класса чаньской медитации. Учитель Фоюань заранее пришёл в институт буддизма и стал читать книгу в аудитории класса культуры.
Один монах сказал: «Учитель, вы так рано!»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Вы ещё раньше!»
Монах: «Я только что ещё спал на кровати, услышал звонок и тогда только вышел».
Учитель Фоюань: «Когда ты спал, видел ли ты сны?»
Монах: «Не было снов».
Учитель Фоюань: «Тогда ты не умеешь спать».

*№103
一心之妙用*

二○○八年春，云门寺传二部僧三坛大戒。
源公问：“戒为无上菩提本，下面一句是什么呀？”
侍者答道：“应当具足持净戒，若人坚持于净戒，是则如来所赞叹。”
“哦。”源公接着又问，“信为道源功德母，长养一切诸善根。下面呢？”
答：“断除疑网出爱流，开示涅槃无上道。”
“是呀，佛都讲得很明白了，凡夫就是不去做。”源公说，“你做到没有？”
答：“没有。”
源公说：“所以佛陀证悟了就讲，‘奇哉！奇哉！大地众生皆有如来智慧德相，
但因妄想执著而不能证得’。若离妄想执著，则一切智、自然智、无师智皆得现
前啊！”
侍者接着问：“老和尚！《金刚经》讲‘信心清净，则生实相’，和禅宗的‘起
疑情’是怎么回事，是不是在信心的基础上起的？”
源公说：“不是这样的，《金刚经》那个不是疑情，经上讲‘若以色见我，
以音声求我，是人行邪道，不能见如来’，这不是疑情。”
问：“那要怎么样见如来呢？”
“不能见，也见不到！”源公说，“若见诸相非相，即见如来嘛！”
他接着说，“非相就是实相，权就是权用，实就是如如不动。《金刚经》这
权实都是对众生应机说教的，所以经里头讲‘法无定法’。知道就行，不要讲那
么多。”
问：“老和尚！知道和证道是两码事吧？”
源公：“蠢！怎么是两码事呢？知与证都不离开你那一心的妙用嘛！”

*№103
Мистическое использование Единого сознания*

Весной 2008 года в монастыре Юньмэньсы проходили посвящения в бхикшу и бхикшуни 3-х алтарей (обеты шраманеры, бхикшу, бхикшуни и бодхисаттвы).
Учитель Фоюань спросил: «Заповеди воздержания – это основа наивысшего Бодхи». Каково будет следующее предложение?»
Монах-ординарец ответил: «Нужно полностью придерживаться чистых обетов воздержания. Если человек будет придерживаться чистых обетов воздержания, то Так Приходящий его похвалит».
Учитель Фоюань дальше спросил: «Вера - это источник Дао и Мать заслуг. Она питает все корни добродетели». А дальше?»
Монах-ординарец ответил: «Устранить сеть сомнений и выйти из потока любви, разъяснять Нирвану и высочайшее Дао».
Учитель Фоюань: «Да. Будда объясняет очень ясно, но, к сожалению, простой человек не исполняет этого. А ты исполняешь (делаешь) или нет?»
Монах-ординарец: «Нет».
Учитель Фоюань: «Поэтому Будда, достигнув Прозрения, сказал: «Удивительно! Удивительно! Живые существа Земли все имеют облик мудрости и добродетели Так Приходящего, но из-за иллюзорных мыслей и привязанностей не могут его обрести». «Если устранить иллюзорные мысли, то проявится естественная, не требующая учителя, мудрость всезнания!»
Монах-ординарец далее спросил: «Учитель, в Алмазной сутре говорится: «Если вера чиста, то рождается облик реальности». В школе Чань говорится о порождении чувства сомнения (ичин). Порождается ли оно на основе веры?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Нет. В Алмазной сутре не говорится о чувстве сомнения. В ней говорится: «Если ищешь меня в форме цвета или звука, то практикуешь ошибочный Путь и не сможешь увидеть Так Приходящего». Это не чувство сомнения (ичин)».
Монах-ординарец тогда спросил: «А как тогда увидеть Так Приходящего?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Не сможешь увидеть, не увидишь! Говорится «Если увидишь все облики, не имеющие облика, то увидишь Так приходящего!»
Затем Учитель Фоюань продолжил: «Не имеющий облика – это значит реальный облик. Есть также преходящее (относительное) применение. А реальное (абсолютное) – это недвижимая Таковость. В Алмазной сутре разъясняется живым существам в зависимости от ситуации преходящее (относительное) и реальное (абсолютное). Поэтому в этой сутре говорится: «В Дхарме нет постоянной Дхармы». Узнал это и достаточно. Не нужно говорить слишком много».
Монах-ординарец: «Учитель! Знать Дао и достигнуть Дао – это разные вещи?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Тупость! Как это могут быть разные вещи? Знание и достижение не отходят от мистического функционирования твоего Единого сознания!»

*№104
不可乱讲*

源公爱看报纸，尤其是《参考消
息》。
二○○八年九月二十五日二十一点十分四秒九八八毫秒，中国在酒泉卫星发射中心的“神州七号”载人飞船，
成功发射升空。九月二十七日十六点四十三分二十四秒，“神舟七号”航天员翟志刚开始出舱，十六点四十五
分十七秒，翟志刚在太空迈出第一步。
源公见此报道，说：“有什么了不起？我也可以！”
侍者在旁听了，吓了一跳。
源公笑云：“你不要乱讲哦！”

*№104
Не надо говорить об этом кому попало*

Мастер Фоюань любил читать газеты, особенно «Обзорные новости».
«25 сентября 2008 года в 21ч. 10 мин. 4,988 сек. космический корабль с человеком на борту «Шэньчжоу – 7» был успешно запущен в космос с космодрома «Цзюцюань» Китая. 27 сентября в 16ч. 13 мин. 24 сек. космонавт «Шэньчжоу -7» Чжао Чжиган начал выход в космическое пространство с борта корабля. В 16 ч. 45 мин. 17 сек. Чжао Чжиган сделал первый шаг в космосе».
Мастер Фоюань, увидев эту заметку, сказал: «Что здесь особенного? Я тоже могу!»
Монах-ординарец, стоявший рядом, услышав это, испугался.
Мастер Фоюань, смеясь, сказал ему: «Не надо говорить об этом кому попало!»

*№105
文明进香*

一次，源公在天王殿看到有居士带了三支很大的香在那烧。
源公就说：“拜佛不一定要花很多钱买特别高大昂贵的香，你可以用香钱帮
助困难的众生，做些实事，现在还有很多人吃不饱啊！”

*№105
Цивилизованное подношение благовоний*

Однажды, Учитель Фоюань увидел, как один мирянин-буддист в храме Императора Небес жёг три очень больших связки благовоний.
Учитель Фоюань сказал этому буддисту: «Поклоняясь Будде, не обязательно нужно тратить много денег на очень большие и дорогие благовония. Лучше эти деньги потратить на помощь бедным живым существам, сделать реальное дело. Сейчас многие люди ещё до сих пор недоедают!»


*№106
凡事用心*

一鸽子在放生池桥上休息，源公在天王殿见了说：“那个鸽子腿上有什么病？”
明建师仔细一看，真的有病，说：“师父，平时您说眼睛看不见，鸽子那么远，
您还能看见它腿上有病，我怎么就看不出来呢？”
源公说：“你是不用心嘛，你是无心道人嘛。”说话时，旁有僧也歪着脖子在认真听，
源公见了说：“你在干什么？偷听啊，我不说了。”遂转身离去。

*№106
Во всех делах применять сознание*

Один голубь отдыхал на мосту у пруда. Мастер Фоюань увидел его из храма Императора Небес и сказал: «У того голубя нога больная что ли?» Монах Минцзянь присмотрелся, и точно у голубя была больная нога. Монах Минцзин сказал: «Шифу, обычно вы говорите, что у Вас глаза плохо видят. Голубь так далеко от нас, а Вы видите, что у него нога больная. Почему я не вижу?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Потому что ты не используешь сознание. Ты человек Дао, не имеющий сознания (не различающий)».
Во время их разговора рядом стоял монах, вытянув шею, и внимательно их слушал. Мастер Фоюань, увидев его, сказал: «Чем ты занят? Подслушиваешь. Дальше я говорить не стану». Затем Мастер Фоюань повернулся к нему спиной и ушёл.
[b]

*№107
应无所住，而生何心*

中午，侍者陪源公散步后，归丈室。
坐定，侍者启问：“师公，《金刚经》中讲‘应无所住，而生其心’那个‘心’
指什么？”
源公说：“‘应无所住，而生其心’，那个心是‘智慧’，智慧、清净之心。”

*№107
Нужно, не имея привязанностей, порождать какое сознание?*

В полдень монах-ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке, и затем они оба вернулись в покои настоятеля.
Когда они присели, ординарец спросил: «Учитель, в Алмазной сутре говорится: «Нужно порождать сознание, не имея привязанностей». Что подразумевается под таким сознанием?»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Нужно, не имея привязанностей, порождать сознание». Такое сознание – это мудрость, сознание мудрости и чистоты».

*№108
悲心愿力*

二○○七年十一月十八日，源公问，明选师与明桂首座哪个大。
明选师说：“明桂师好像五十岁走的。”
“是呀，这人生有什么意思呢？”源公说，“这命是有限的，心力与愿力是
无穷的，有悲心跟愿力才能在这个世界上活得有点意思。

*№108
Сила сострадания и сила пожелания (Бодхичитта)*

18 ноября 2007 года Мастер Фоюань спросил кто старше монах Минсюань ил заместитель настоятеля монах Мингуй.
Монах Минсюань ответил: «Монах Мингуй, кажется, ушел в 50 лет»
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Какой смысл имеет эта человеческая жизнь? Эта жизнь имеет ограничение, а сила сознания и сила пожелания безграничны. Если есть сердце сострадания и сила пожелания (Бодхичитта, пожелание становления Буддой рад блага всех живых существ), только тогда жизнь на этой Земле имеет какой-то смысл».

*№109
失误的完美*

源公法子愿炯师，在香港等地筹了些钱建云门佛学院。
后因修建时一次失误，愿炯师生气地说：“老和尚，我不跟你搞了，钱全给你，
我走了，不理你了，你们不能这样做事！”
源公一声大吼：“谁要你的臭钱？”
愿炯师立刻顶礼：“对不起，师父，我以后不发脾气了。”

*№109
Совершенство ошибки*

Монах Юаньцзюн, получивший Дхарму от Мастера Фоюаня, собрал в Гонконге деньги для строительства института буддизма в монастыре Юньмэньсы.
Впоследствии, когда была допущена ошибка в строительстве, монах Юаньцзюн рассердился: «Учитель, я не буду с Вами строить. Все деньги отдаю Вам. Я ухожу, больше не буду на Вас обращать внимания. Вы не можете так делать дела!»
Мастер Фоюань громко на него рыкнул: «Кому нужны твои вонючие деньги?»
Монах Юаньцзюн сразу же встал на колени и сказал: «Извините, Учитель, я больше не буду сердиться»


*№110
无上密法*

有人问：“老和尚您对密宗怎么看？”
源公说：“禅就是无上密！”

*№110
Высшая тантра*

Учителя Фоюаня спросили: «Учитель, каково Ваше отношение к Тантре ( дословно по-китайски тайная школа)?
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Чань - это высшая Тантра (тайна)»

*№111
无家可归*

傍晚，源公散步山门口。
某僧一见便问：“师父，回家吧？”
源公：“我无家可归哟！”
僧：“您现在去哪里？”
源公：“跟你走啊！”说完伸手，僧接住。
源公紧紧地抓住，僧被“推”着向前走。

*
№111
Нет дома, куда можно было бы вернуться*

Однажды вечером, Учитель Фоюань прогуливался к воротам монастыря. Один монах, увидев его, спросил: «Шифу, домой поедите?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «У меня нет дома, куда можно было бы вернуться!»
Монах: «А сейчас куда Вы идёте?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Иду за тобой!» Сказав это, Учитель Фоюань протянул руку монаху и тот взял её. Учитель Фоюань очень сильно схватил монаха и толкнул его, чтобы он шёл вперёд.

*№112
干屎橛*

某日本僧问源公：“什么是‘干屎橛’？”（看来该日僧对云门公案有所涉及）
源公笑而不答，随身抽出一张纸巾（源公因三叉神经切断，常流口水，口袋
常备有纸巾），用圆珠笔在上面写了几个字递给他，日本僧看后立马起身给源公
顶礼。
此僧从那以后对源公恭敬如佛，时常来往。当时源公在其纸上写了：“你认为这是什么？”

*№112
Сухой кал и сухие пни*

Один японский монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Что такое сухие пни и сухой кал?» (Видимо этот японский монах был знаком с коанами Юньмэня)
Мастер Фоюань улыбался, но не отвечал. Затем он вытащил салфетку (поскольку у Мастера Фоюаня был удалён тройничный лицевой нерв, у него постоянно текла слюна, и он в кармане всегда держал салфетки) и написал на ней ручкой несколько иероглифов для японского монаха. Тот, прочитав запись, сразу же встал и сделал простирание перед Мастером Фоюанем.
Этот монах после этого случая стал уважать Мастера Фоюаня как Будду и часто к нему приезжал.
Оказывается, Мастер Фоюань написал ему тогда на салфетке: «А ты считаешь что это?»


*№113
狮吼象威*

二○○八年，农历十一月十七弥陀诞，云门起七。
静夜，忽闻禅堂“起——”声大扬，源公忙让侍者扶其起身，抓起书柜上堂
头和尚专用香板，也大应一声：“起——”
那真是如雄狮之吼般的威猛，震破虚空。吓得楼下护士忙跑上来问，所发何事？
源公答：“多事！”（多管闲事）
遂坐桌前阅报，将香板放在一旁。
片刻，正当翻报时，禅堂止静前，又呼“起——”。源公闻声，速拿“金刚王宝剑”，又应声大吼：“起——”
侍者被猛地一震，冷汗都出来了。
注：
源公身虽患疾，然心系常住大众共修。二○○八年传戒时，他也是在自己房中看《三坛传戒正范》，
就连到广州的省医院被打了麻醉针，到了养息香的时间，
他躺在病床上还自言自语地讲禅堂开示，更能证明他念念常住于禅境之中，无有时间空间地域之分。

*№113
Рык льва и мощь слона*

17 числа 11 месяца 2008 года по лунному календарю был праздник рождения Амитабхи. В этот день в монастыре Юньмэньсы началась 7-дневная коллективная усиленная сидячая медитация.
Ночью стояла тишина. Вдруг раздалась команда к началу 7-дневной медитации: «Начинаем!»
Мастер Фоюань велел монаху-ординарцу помочь ему подняться, взял стоящую в книжном шкафу специальную ароматную палку, которую в ходе чаньской медитации использует ответственный за медитацию, и тоже громко откликнулся: «Начинаем!»
Это был действительно мощный рык, подобный рычанию льва. Он сотряс пространство. В испуге медсестра с первого этажа вбежала наверх и стала спрашивать что случилось. (Дословно: какое дело (происшествие) случилось)
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Много дел!» (в смысле влезаете не в свои дела)
Затем Мастер Фоюань сел перед столиком и стал читать газету, а палку поставил рядом.
Через некоторое время, как раз когда он читал газету, перед началом уже непосредственно самой сидячей медитации (называется «остановка и покой», когда закрываются двери, выключается свет, прекращается всякое движение) прозвучала команда: «Начинаем!» Мастер Фоюань услышал её, быстро взял «Драгоценный меч алмазного императора» и громко зарычал в ответ: «Начинаем!»
Ученик-ординарец вздрогнул от этого рыка и покрылся холодным потом.

Примечание Лайхао:
Хотя Мастер Фоюань болел, но своим сознанием он был связан с совместной практикой монахов общины монастыря. В период передачи монашеских обетов трёх алтарей в 2008 году он в своей комнате читал текст «Образец передачи монашеских обетов трёх алтарей». Даже когда он попал в провинциальную больницу г.Гуанчжоу и ему ставили обезболивающие уколы, когда приходило время последней сессии ежедневной медитации в монастыре, он лёжа на больничной койке, бормотал традиционные наставления для зала чаньской медитации. Это подтверждает, что каждую секунду он находился в состоянии Чань (медитации) и у него не было разграничения во времени, пространстве и местоположении.

*№114*

*监斋菩萨*
某僧拜源公：“师父！”
“干什么？你这个菩萨！”源公问，“什么菩萨，罗汉菩萨？”
侍者介绍：“烧火的火头。”
源公：“哦，监斋菩萨，监斋菩萨也要好好做事！”


*№114
Бодхисаттва Цзяньчжай* 
(Бодхисаттва, наблюдающий за кухней, 
главный защитник монастыря Шаолинь)

Один монах сделал простирание перед Учителем Фоюанем: «Учитель!»
Учитель Фоюань: «Чем занимаешься, ты, Бодхисаттва! Какой Бодхисаттва, Бодхисаттва-архат?»
Ученик-ординарец представил этого монаха: «Это истопник».
Учитель Фоюань: «А, Бодхисаттва Цзяньчжай. Бодхисаттва Цзяньчжай должен хорошенько делать дела!»

*№115*

*布施要平等*
某居士供养红包。
源公：“不要！不要！你天天拿，又不是资本家！”
居士：“哈哈，应该供养师父的。”
源公：“好啦，好啦！谢谢，谢谢！”
居士：“师父，那个保心安油还要不要？”
源公：“你将来多找几个居士，买多点，给云门
寺结缘，每个和尚一份嘛！所以布施要平等，不管
哪个和尚，都一样。”
居士：“师父现在身体不是不好嘛，应该
供养的。”
源公：“我一瓶就够了嘛，谢谢！
如果你真的发心要买，找几个居士

*№115
Нужно делать даяние для всех наравне*

Один мирянин-буддист (цзюйши, генин) сделал подношение. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Не надо, не надо! Ты каждый день приносишь, ты же не капиталист!»
Мирянин-буддист: «Ха-ха, нужно делать подношения Учителю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо, хорошо! Спасибо, спасибо!»
Мирянин-буддист: «Шифу, а лечебная тигровая мазь Вам нужна?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты найди ещё несколько буддистов, купите побольше. Каждому монаху по одной. Заложите кармичесую связь с монастырём Юньмэньсы. Поэтому даяние должно быть для всех наравне. Независимо от того, какой это монах по рангу».
Мирянин-буддист: «Шифу, у Вас здоровье сейчас плохое, поэтому необходимы подношения».
Мастер Фоюань: «Мне одного тюбика достаточно. Спасибо! Если ты действительно решишь купить, то найди других мирян-буддистов, и купите вместе каждому монаху монастыря по одному тюбику. Если ты дашь обет сделать подношение, то Бодхисатва-архат придёт, отозвавшись на подношение!»
Мирянин-буддист: «Ха-ха! Правда?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Да!»
Мирянин-буддист: «Учитель, берегите здоровье, мы пошли».
Мастер Фоюань: «Спасибо! Спасибо!»
После этого случая этот буддист действительно стал поступать так, как наставил его Мастер Фоюань.

*№116*

*迁单*
某日，云门寺两小和尚打架，由于情节严重，源公将两人一并迁单。
侍者不解，问源公：“为什么要将两人都赶走呢？”
源公就说：“一个巴掌是拍不响的，既然两个都动手了，不管你是有理没理，
都要迁单。这样既没有偏向谁，也没袒护谁。”
同时又告诫侍者：
“来浩呀，你要记住在丛林里迁单，是最不得已的事。是为了更有利于僧团
的和合共处，决不是因为看哪个顺不顺眼，或者夹杂个人的私心恩怨。”
“古大德迁单一个人，几天都还在反省自己，说明他管得还不够好，才有此
过失。因为犯错的人在清静道场都呆不下去，到社会也很难说会是一个好人，所
以不但不能憎恶那些犯错的，更应抱以一种怜悯心和同情心才是。”
“迁单，是实在没有办法才出此下策的啦！”

*№116
Снятие регистрации монахов (исключение из монастыря)*

Однажды, в монастыре Юньмэньсы подрались два монаха. Поскольку обстоятельства этого дела были тяжёлыми, поэтому Мастер Фоюань принял решение исключить из монастыря обоих монахов.
Ученик-ординарец был в недоумении и спросил Учителя Фоюаня: «Почему нужно было выгонять обоих монахов?»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Не сделаешь хлопка одной ладонью. Раз уж они оба пустили в ход кулаки, независимо от того, кто прав, а кто виноват, нужно исключать обоих. Так никому из них не будет оказано предпочтение либо покровительство».
Мастер Фоюань предостерёг своего ученика-ординарца: «Лайхао, ты должен запомнить, что исключение монаха из «лесной» общины (большого патриаршеского монастыря) – это самая последняя, вынужденная мера. Это делается для мира и сплочения Сангхи, а не из-за того, что кто-то нравится, а кто-то нет и не из-за личной вражды. Патриархи прошлого, выгнав из монастыря монаха, в течение нескольких дней каялись и делали самоанализ. Потому что это говорит о том, что управление монастырём ещё недостаточно хорошее, поэтому возникли такие проступки. Поскольку монах, совершивший ошибку, не сможет дальше оставаться в чистом месте Дао (монастыре), вряд ли он будет хорошим человеком, когда он придёт в мирское общество. Поэтому не только нельзя презирать совершивших ошибку, но нужно жалеть их и сочувствовать им. Исключение – это худшая мера, к которой прибегают в крайнем случае».

*№117*

*勿生分别*
从韶关粤北人民医院回云门时，源公大哭：“我的娘耶，我的个吖（爹）呀，
救命呀！小蔡呀（护士），救我呀！”
一会，又对着侍者讲：“我说你们这帮小娃娃，都是我的吖呐。来浩你也是
我的吖呐……呜呜呜……我的个吖叫来浩。是的呀，不要起分别心，一切男子是
我父，一切女人是我母啊！”

*№117
Не различать*

Когда Учитель Фоюань вернулся в монастырь Юньмэньсы из народной больницы г.Шаогуань, он зарыдал: «Моя мать, мой отец, спасите! Маленькая Цай (медсестра), спаси меня!» 
Затем он сказал своему ученику-ординарцу: «Я говорю Вам, маленькие дети, что все вы являетесь моими отцами. Лайхао, ты тоже мой отец. У-у… Мой отец Лайхао. Да, не надо различать, все мужчины – мои отцы, все женщины – мои матери!»

*№118
矢志不渝*

某执事僧生烦恼，向源公辞职。
源公：“我来搞啦！我来搞啦！”
僧：“主要是我自己太年轻了，再者没有经验。”
源公：“我不管你年轻年大，应该要搞的嘛！”
僧：“身体上有时支撑不住，身体一直不好。”
源公：“那是你自己的事情！不知道你哪来那么多想法，左怕狼右怕虎。你
不搞，那关门好了，把佛学院关起来嘛！”
僧：“不是还有很多法师可以干吗？”
源公：“我不管，你们去找！”
僧：“我……”
衣钵来起师：“来来来，我们吃梨子，降降火！”

*№118
Твёрдо стоять на своём*

У одного из монахов, исполняющих должность в монастыре, появились беспокойства (клеши) и он стал просить Учителя Фоюаня об увольнении.
Учитель Фоюань: «Давай я буду этим заниматься! Давай буду я!»
Монах: «Главное, что я слишком молодой, к тому же не имею опыта».
Учитель Фоюань: «Мне всё равно молодой ты или старый, должен этим заниматься!»
Монах: «Здоровье временами не выдерживает, здоровье всё время плохое».
Учитель Фоюань: «Ну, это твоё дело! Не знаю,  откуда ты набрался столько мыслей, слева боишься волка, справа – тигра. Если ты не будешь этим заниматься, тогда закрываемся, закроем институт буддизма!»
Монах: «Разве мало монахов, которые могли бы этим заняться?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Мне всё равно, идите, ищите!»
Монах: «Я…»
Ученик-ординарец Лайци (наследующий рясу и патру): «Давайте, давайте! Поедим груши, успокоимся!»
Учитель Фоюань рассердился: «Чем занимаются монахи? Кознями! Они непостоянны в своих убеждениях. 
Либо я вообще не буду этим заниматься, либо буду заниматься даже если надо будет умереть!»

*№119
如如不动*

某僧跪地求法。
源公问：“接什么法呢？我那个时候在楼上（慈云楼六祖真身前），虚老传
我们几个人（朗耀、法云、净慧等五人）的法，到现在我还在这里，还在云门寺。
你想怎么样？你接了法，那你这个担子要好好担起来，死你也不能动。我们搞了
几十年，在这里不动呀，你动不动？嘿，你愿不愿意接法？”
接法僧点头道：“愿意！”
“哦，那你不能动，你就跪在这里不能动哦！哈哈……”
笑完，源公拄杖而出。

*№119
Недвижимость Таковости*

Один монах встал на колени и стал просить Дхарму.
Мастер Фоюань: «Хочешь взять какую Дхарму? В те времена здесь на втором этаже (на этаже «Сострадательного облака» перед нетленным телом Шестого Патриарха) я и ещё несколько монахов (Монахи Лян-яо, Фахуэй, Цзинхуэй и другие, всего 5 человек) получили передачу Дхармы от монаха-старца Сюйюня. И до сих пор я здесь в монастыре Юньмэньсы. 
А ты думаешь как? Приняв Дхарму, ты должен взять на себя эту ношу, эту ответственность. Даже если придётся умереть, ты не должен двигаться (уезжать). Мы здесь занимаемся уже несколько десятков лет и по-прежнему здесь, не уезжаем (недвижимые). А ты будешь недвижим или нет? Желаешь ли ты принять Дхарму?»
Монах закивал головой: «Желаю!»
Тогда ты не должен двигаться (не уезжать, быть непоколебимым). Стой здесь на коленях и не двигайся! Ха-ха…»
Перестав смеяться, Мастер Фоюань, опираясь на трость, удалился.


*№120
你有多少*

早餐后，侍者陪源公在丈室大厅里看那些还没有挂上墙的匾。
侍者说：“师父，这些匾太多了，放都没有地方放。”
侍者原以为源公会赞同这个说法，谁知源公说：“谁说没有地方放？多的是
地方，你有多少，拿来啊！”
侍者无对。

*№120
Сколько их у тебя?*

После завтрака монах-ординарец вместе с Мастером Фоюанем в гостиной покоев настоятеля смотрели иероглифические надписи в рамках, ещё не развешанные на стене.
Монах-ординарец сказал: «Шифу, этих рамок слишком много, даже складывать уже негде». Ординарец посчитал, что Мастер Фоюань одобрит это его замечание, но вопреки ожиданиям Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Кто сказал, что негде класть? Места очень много. Сколько их у тебя? Неси все сюда!»
Ординарец не нашёлся, что ответить.


*№121
风水文化*

寺院每次搞基建，源公都会请风水先生一同勘察。
有人就问源公：“我们是学佛的，为什么还要请风水先生？”
源公听了一拍桌子说：“你们念佛有多少天啊，你们懂多少啊？风水是中国
优秀的传统文化！”

*№121
Культура фэншуя*

Каждый раз, когда нужно было делать капитальное строительство, Мастер Фоюань приглашал геоманта для определения благоприятного места для строительства. Мастера Фоюаня как-то раз спросили: «Мы изучаем буддизм, зачем нам ещё приглашать геоманта?»
Мастер Фоюань, выслушав это замечание, хлопнул по столу и сказал: «Вы сколько дней молитесь Будде, сколько Вы понимаете? Фэншуй – это выдающаяся традиционная культура Китая!»

*
№122
佛法在世间*

某僧被人说了一通，很想不开，就找源公。
源公开示：“这是世间法里的事，像这些事我们是离不开的，你自己好好面对、
好好观照，佛法离不开这些世间法。别问我，自己想一想。”
*
№122
Дхарма Будды находится в миру*

Один монах был подвергнут одним человеком критике. Этот монах стал постоянно думать об этом и поэтому пошёл за наставлениями к мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Это дело мирской дхармы. Такие дела (происшествия) нам не избежать. Тебе нужно самому противостоять им, хорошенько созерцать, медитировать. Дхарма Будды не отходит от мирских дхарм. Не спрашивай меня, сам подумай».

*№123
姜与犟*

一次，源公在北京开会。某居士听源公说北京冷，就回家买了个充电式的暖
手煲来拜见，源公不在，她就先将暖手煲充电。
一会，源公回来，进门就指着暖手煲问：“这是谁的？拿走！拿走！我有两
个外国进口的。”还故意将语气拉长了说。
该居士一直反对崇洋媚外，听了站起来生气地说：“是，外国的东西都比中
国好！”
源公没理她，洗完手吃饭，用筷子往外夹东西，边夹边说：“我不吃姜！我
不吃姜！”
该居士一直没动在那里生气，源公也只和其
他人说话不理她。
过一会，源公让同行的几个居士一起念佛，
慢慢地那居士火气渐消，也一起念佛。从那以后，
该居士排外的观念被打破，后来还到了印度等其
他国家与地区工作。

*№123
Имбирь и упрямство*
(омонимы в китайском, звучат одинаково, но имеют разный смысл и записываются разными иероглифами)

Однажды, мастер Фоюань участвовал в совещании в Пекине. Одна буддистка (упасика, генинма) услышала, как мастер Фоюань говорит, что в Пекине холодно. Тогда она пошла домой и купила подзаряжающийся от электричества обогреватель для рук. Когда она пришла с подарком к Мастеру Фоюаню, его не оказалось не месте, и она поставила обогреватель на подзарядку.
Вскоре, мастер Фоюань вернулся. Войдя в дверь, он указал рукой на этот обогреватель  и спросил: «Это чей? Унеси! Унеси! У меня есть два импортных». При этом он произносил это, растягивая слова и с особой интонацией.
Эта буддистка всегда выступала против преклонения перед иностранным. Выслушав, она встала и в гневе сказала: «Да, иностранные вещи, конечно, лучше, чем китайские!»
Мастер Фоюань не стал обращать на неё внимание. Вымыв руки, он стал кушать. Он стал палочками для еды откладывать имбирь: «Я не ем имбирь! Я не ем имбирь!»
А эта генинма так и стояла там, надувшись, поэтому мастер Фоюань разговаривал с другими присутствующими буддистами и не обращал на неё внимания.
Через некоторое время мастер Фоюань велел присутствующим буддистам читать мантру Амитофо (Амитабха). Постепенно гнев этой буддистки прошёл, и она стала вместе со всеми читать мантру Амитофо. С того дня эта генинма перестала враждебно относиться к иностранному, и даже съездила в Индию и другие страны по работе. 


*№124
身心交给常住*

明醒首座圆寂前将钱都交给了常住。
搞基建的监工嘀咕：“干什么要把自己一辈
子的钱都交给常住呢？”
源公听到了就说：“他是依靠常住，又不是
依靠个人，这样做是对的嘛！这样做多好啊？‘身
心交给常住’嘛！不光是钱粮，整个身心都要交
给常住，性命交予龙天。你不相信常住，这常住
搞得好？”

*№124
Тело и сознание отдать Сангхе* (монахам, постоянно живущим в монастыре)

Заместитель настоятеля Минсин перед уходом в Нирвану все свои деньги передал Сангхе монастыря.
Монах, контролирующий капитальное строительство, стал шушукаться: «Зачем свои деньги, накопленные за всю свою жизнь, отдавать Сангхе?»
Мастер Фоюань услышал это и сказал: «Он опирается на Сангху. А не на одного человека. Он сделал правильно! Насколько это здорово, так поступать! «Отдать и тело и сознание Сангхе!» Не только деньги и довольствие, всё своё тело и душу (сознание) отдать монашеской общине монастыря, а свою жизнь вручить Дракону и Небу (Всевышнему).
Если ты не веришь монашеской общине, разве возможно поднять на должный уровень эту общину?»

*№125
释迦老子还没毕业*

佛学院毕业典礼上。
源公说：“释迦老子也没有毕业，释迦老子不
度众生了，就毕业了！观音菩萨过去是正法明如来，
现在倒驾慈航度众生……要学习释迦、观音，出家
人要像猛虎一样，精神抖擞，到死谁都怕你，不然
的话，什么样的鬼都来找你的麻烦！”
最后发毕业证时，源公说：“回到师父身边的
学僧是好样的……”

*
№125
Старик (дословно Лао-цзы) Шакьямуни 
ещё не получил диплом об окончании*

На церемонии вручения дипломов об окончании института буддизма Мастер Фоюань сказал: Старик (дословно Лао-цзы) Шакьямуни не оканчивал института. Когда старик (Лао-цзы) Шакьямуни перестанет освобождать живых существ, тогда получит диплом об окончании. Бодхисаттва Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара) в прошлом являлась Так Приходящим света истинной Дхармы. Сейчас она из сострадания вернулась освобождать живых существ. Нужно учиться у Шакьямуни, Авалокитешвары. Буддийский монах должен быть как свирепый тигр. Нужно быть воодушевлённым, с приподнятым духом. Тогда до самой смерти все тебя будут бояться. В противном случае, любой чёрт будет вам досаждать!»
Когда уже стали выдавать дипломы, Мастер Фоюань в заключение сказал: «Молодец тот монах, который возвращается к своему Учителю».

*№126
安心即是道场*

某僧病重，不安心治疗，老闹着要回云门寺死。
源公就不客气的说：“哎呀！我说释迦佛讲了，
三千大千世界没有一芥子许不是你舍身埯骨头的地
方呀。我说你这里就不能死吗？一定要死到云门寺
去呀？我在这里（医院）住了两个多月都住下来了。
你怎么这样子呢？修行是破执著的嘛，你怎么不讲
道理呢？”
后，僧安心治疗

*№126
Спокойное сознание – это место Дао*

Один монах сильно заболел, но он не мог спокойно принимать лечение. Он всё время скандалил, что ему надо вернуться умирать в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Мастер Фоюань, не церемонясь, сказал ему: «Эх! Будда Шакьямуни ведь говорил, что в мириадах миров ни найдётся места, где бы мы не смогли пожертвовать своим телом и закопать свои кости.  Ты разве здесь не можешь умереть? Обязательно нужно умирать в монастыре Юньмэньсы? Я здесь в больнице лежал 2 месяца и ничего. Почему же ты так себя ведёшь? Практика совершенствования в буддизме – это устранение привязанностей. Почему ты не прислушиваешься к здравому смыслу?»
После этого монах, в конце концов, успокоился и продолжил лечение.  

*№127
大丈夫能上能下*

云门寺的班首们非常谦虚，在上殿过堂时，因排位顺序常相互推让，以致前
面一排位子常常空着。
一次普茶会上，源公说：“你们总是前面不肯站，前面不肯坐，你推我，我
推你，人家也不好讲，又不是让你钉在那里，挂在那里，在哪个前在哪个后，非
要分那么清楚干什么？他没来我就坐到上面点，来了我就退到下面点，这就很好，
是活动的嘛，你只能上不能下，只能下不能上，怎么行？大丈夫要能上能下嘛！
怕什么呢？”

*
№127
Великий Герой может быть и начальником (наверху) и подчинённым (внизу)*

Монахи, исполняющие должности в монастыре Юньмэньсы, очень скромные. Когда они ходят на молебны и другие буддийские службы, они часто друг другу уступают место впереди, поэтому часто первый ряд остаётся незанятым.
Однажды, во время общего чаепития, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Вы никогда не осмеливаетесь стоять впереди, не осмеливаетесь сидеть впереди. Я тебя толкаю вперёд, а ты меня. Не собираются же вас там приколачивать гвоздями или вешать. Зачем так обращать внимание на то, кто впереди, а кто сзади? Если ты не пришёл, я сяду впереди. Когда ты придёшь, я отодвинусь назад. Это же хорошо, есть движение. Если ты только можешь быть наверху (начальником), но не можешь быть внизу (подчинённым), или если ты только можешь быть внизу, но не можешь быть наверху, разве это хорошо? Великий герой должен смочь и наверху (начальником) и внизу (подчинённым)! Чего бояться?»

*№128
选官与选佛*

侍者陪源公散步，看到一个山西来云门想出家的大学生在看书。
源公问：“看语文书能了生死吗？”
大学生答：“不能。”
源公说：“既然不能了生死，看语文书不如看佛经啦，看佛经不如去打坐……
当年丹霞（天然）祖师还不就是‘选官不如选佛’。你们这是有金铺不开，偏要
开些杂货店，你烂铜烂铁就开个收破烂的啰！”


*№128
Выберешь Будду или чиновничество*

Ученик-ординарец сопровождал Учителя Фоюаня на прогулке. Учитель Фоюань увидел студента, читающего книгу. Этот студент приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы из провинции Шаньси, чтобы стать монахом. Учитель Фоюань спросил его: «Читая книги по лингвистике, можно ли решить вопрос жизни и смерти?»
Студент ответил: «Нельзя».
Учитель Фоюань: «Раз нельзя решить вопрос жизни и смерти, тогда лучше читать буддийские сутры. А ещё лучше заняться сидячей медитацией (дзадзэн)… В прошлом патриарх Данься (Естественный) выбрал Будду вместо чиновничьего поста. Вы не открываете лавку «Золото», а предпочитаете открывать лавку «Тысяча мелочей». Для сбора гнилой меди и железа откройте лавку «Вторсырьё».

----------

Chikara (28.10.2011), Joy (10.11.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть шестая
Отсечь все течения (мысли)*
(Второй из трёх основных принципов школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма)

金璧峰一打坐什么人都找他不到，腿子一盘，无影无踪。
后来为什么被小鬼捉到了？因为他念头一动，打了妄想。
妄想就是生死，所以念佛的人心净则佛土净。
«Цзинь Бифэн как только садился в медитацию, никто не мог его найти. Сложив ноги в позе лотоса, он не оставлял ни тени, ни следов. Но почему он затем был пойман маленьким чёртом (духом)? Потому что у него появилась одна мысль, появились иллюзорные мысли. Мысли – это жизнь и смерть (Сансара). Поэтому если у человека, молящегося Будде, сознание чисто, то и земля Будды чиста». Мастер Фоюань

*№129
正好与老僧充饥*

一日，源公举周金刚遇老婆子讨点心之“三心不可得”的公案。
侍者问：“师公，您要是在场，怎么答呢？”
源公：“我当时要在，管她那么多，上去吃了，拍屁股走人。”
侍者纳闷：“为什么这么做呢？”
源公说：“那老太婆不是讲‘三心了不可得’嘛，正好拿来与老僧充饥啰！”
*
№129
Как раз монах-старец утолит свой голод*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань рассказал коан об Алмазном Чжоу, который встретил старушку и попросил у неё сладости.
 (Алмазный Чжоу встретил старушку, которая продавала сладости. (сладости по-китайски дословно также можно перевести как «указывать на сознание», т.е. здесь двойной смысл) Он попросил у неё их. Старушка же в ответ сказала: «В Алмазной сутре говорится, что сознание прошлого невозможно взять, сознание настоящего невозможно взять и сознание будущего также невозможно взять. Какую же сладость (какое сознание ты указываешь) тебе нужно?» 
Алмазный Чжоу не нашёлся, что ответить).
Монах-ординарец спросил: «Шифу, если бы Вы были на месте Алмазного Чжоу, что бы Вы ответили?»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Если бы я был на его месте, я бы подошёл к ней, взял сладости и съел их. Затем хлопнул бы себя по мягкому месту и ушёл».
Монах-ординарец в недоумении спросил: «Почему бы Вы так поступили?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Та старушка ведь сказала, что эти три сознания нельзя взять. Так вот я как раз бы их взял, чтобы утолить свой голод!»



*№130
常住的*

源公从省医回云门。
晚，源公问值班僧：“这是哪里？”
僧答：“师父，这是您老人家房间呀！”
“我房间？”源公疑问，“真的是我的吗？”
侍者插嘴：“常住的。”
“这就对了，常住的嘛！”源公笑着说，“对的，我们就要赞叹！”

*№130
Монашеской общины монастыря*

Мастер Фоюань возвратился в монастырь Юньмэньсы из больницы провинции Гуандун г.Гуанчжоу. Вечером Мастер Фоюань спросил дежурного монаха: «Это где?»
Монах ответил: «Шифу, это Ваша келья!»
«Моя келья?» - спросил Мастер Фоюань – «Правда моя?»
Монах ординарец вмешался в разговор: «Монашеской общины монастыря».
Мастер Фоюань: «Вот это правильно, монашеской общины монастыря». Затем он улыбнулся и сказал: «То, что правильно, мы должны превозносить!»

*№131
无上秘诀*

源公开示：“我们用功，时时刻刻照顾好自己。达摩祖师九年面壁，不看人家，不管人家，这就是秘诀！”

*№131
Высший секрет*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Когда вы практикуете, каждое мгновение хорошенько следите за собой. Когда патриарх Бодхидхарма сидел 9 лет в пещере лицом к стене, он не смотрел на других, не обращал на них внимания. Это секрет!»

*№132
一心念去，莫求圣解*

源公开示说：“这个了生死要靠自己平时用功，临时抱佛脚没得用的。”
侍者问：“那平时要如何用功呢？”
源公说：“多念观世音菩萨、看《六祖坛经》、《大势至菩萨念佛圆通章》。”
源公问：“你平时念什么的？”
侍者答：“念阿弥陀佛！”
源公说：“那你就好好念，不要换题目，不要求，一心念去，莫求圣（甚）解！”

*№132
Молиться всем сердцем, не стремясь к святому постижению*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Решение вопроса жизни и смерти опирается на свою собственную ежедневную практику. В последний момент броситься к ногам Будды – это не поможет».
Монах ординарец спросил: «Как нам следует ежедневно практиковать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нужно больше молиться Бодхисаттве Гуаньинь (Авалокитешваре), читать сутру Алтаря Шестого Патриарха, главу о полном постижении через моление Будде, написанную Бодхисаттвой Махастхамой».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Как ты обычно молишься?»
Монах-ординаерц ответил: «Молюсь Будде Амитабхе, читаю мантру с Его именем - Амитофо!».
Мастер Фоюань: «Тогда ты хорошенько молись, читай мантру, не стремясь к святому постижению»


*№133
生命在呼吸间*

源公睡着突然问：“我的娘呀，我娘在哪里呀？”
侍者答：“不知道。”
源公：“哦，娘也不知在哪里，吖（爹）也不知道在哪里。人命无常，生死
一口气呀！有什么好争的呢？”

*№133
Жизнь на вдохе и выдохе*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань, проснувшись, спросил: «Моя мать, где моя мама?»
Монах-ординарец ответил: «Не знаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не знаю где мать, не знаю где отец. Жизнь человека не вечна. Жизнь и смерть на одном вдохе. Так чего тогда соперничать?»

*№134
你问它呀*

源公让侍者给树拔草。
某僧问源公：“师父，这树有多少岁了？”
源公说：“你问它呀！”

*№134
Спроси у него*

Мастер Фоюань велел монаху-ординарцу прополоть траву возле дерева.
Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Шифу, сколько лет этому дереву?»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «А ты его спроси».

*№135
拜什么拜*

某僧久仰源公威德，千里迢迢来云门拜谒。夜，挂单云水堂，准备了一宿的问题。
次日一早，僧搭衣持具带着满脑子问题，于方丈楼下等候。
源公刚下楼，其僧一见，立马整威仪展大具（具，僧人坐卧、拜佛可以展叠的一种布制品）。
因展大具较慢，要先将两鞋脱掉压在具的两个角上，再慢慢展开把它铺到地上。
源公站在一旁，直瞪着他看，也不说话。就在那具将落未落的一刹那，只见眼前一亮，
源公上前拐杖一伸，刚好“具”落在拐棍上。其僧还未反应过来，源公一挑，已将具甩出老远。
威喝一声：“拜什么拜？”
当下，那僧似有所悟，穿鞋捡具，问讯而退。后问其僧，为何不发问？
其僧曰：“老和尚真大善知识，手段威猛，
当时一喝，满脑子问题全没了！”

*№135
Что за простирания здесь делаешь*

Один монах давно уже благоговел перед грозной добродетелью Мастера Фоюаня и приехал издалека в монастырь Юньмэньсы для встречи с ним. Ночью его поселили в келье для странствующих монахов. Он всю ночь не спал и готовил вопросы к Мастеру Фоюаню.
На следующий день рано утром монах оделся по всей форме, взял с собой коврик для простираний и с полной головой вопросов направился на 1-ый этаж покоев настоятеля в ожидании приёма.
Когда Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз из своей комнаты, этот монах сразу же стал расстилать коврик для простираний. Расстилается коврик медленно. Нужно вначале монашеские сандалии поставить по краям коврика и медленно его развернуть на полу.
Мастер Фоюань стоял рядом и пристально смотрел на него, ничего не говоря. Когда коврик был уже почти расстелен, Мастер Фоюань своей тростью отшвырнул его далеко в сторону так, что этот монах не успел даже среагировать. Мастер Фоюань грозно рыкнул: «Что за простирания здесь делаешь?» В это же мгновение этот монах, казалось, обрёл озарение. Он надел сандалии, собрал коврик, поклонился и вышел.
Впоследствии, этого монаха спросили, почему он не задал свои вопросы. Монах ответил: «Мастер Фоюань – это настоящий, великий Учитель. Его методы очень грозные. Когда он на меня рявкнул, все вопросы в моей голове полностью исчезли!»


*№136
哪个好*

源公在院子里走，无故地问：“是风好，还是雨好？”
侍者无语。
走到客堂门口，源公又问：“是栽这棵树好，还是栽那棵花好？”
侍者笑笑。

*№136
Что из них хорошо*

Мастер Фоюань ходил во дворе и без видимой причины спросил: «Ветер хорошо или дождь хорошо?»
Монах ординарец молчал.
Когда они подошли к входу в зал для приёма гостей, Мастер Фоюань снова спросил: «Посадить это дерево хорошо ил посадить тот цветок хорошо?»
Монах ординарец засмеялся.

*№137
要放得下，不要骄傲*

某日，源公问衣钵来起师：“我死了，你怎么办呢？”
来起师：“不会的啦，老和尚。”
源公开示：“要放得下，不要骄傲！”

*№137
Нужно отпустить (клеши, гордыню), не надо быть гордым*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань спросил своего ученика-ординарца Лайцы, наследующего рясу и патру: «После того, как я умру, что ты будешь делать?»
Монах Лайци ответил: «Как же такое возможно, Учитель!»
Мастер Фоюань наставил его: «Нужно отпустить (клеши, гордыню), не надо быть гордым!»


*№138
不定与不明*

某僧向源公求法。
源公：“我管你什么法师不法师，就知道‘南无喝罗怛’。什么法法法！什
么法呢你？搞什么啊？哪里有法求？你求啊！”
此时，某居士也来拜见源公。
源公：“噢，求法求来了！正正当当的事情不好好去做，今天打妄想，明天
也打妄想，一天到晚打妄想。一个是心不定，一个是心不明。”

*№138
Нет самадхи (уравновешенности, покоя) и нет просветления (ясности)*

Один монах стал просить Дхарму у Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань: «Мне всё равно учитель ты Дхармы или нет. Я только знаю «Намо хэлота…» (длинная мантра Авалокитешвары). Что за Дхарма (закон), Дхарма! Что тебе за Дхарму надо? Зачем? Где есть Дхарма, которую можно попросить? А ты просишь!»
В это время на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню пришёл один мирянин-буддист.
Мастер Фоюань: «Пришёл просить Дхарму! Должные дела не делаете как следует. Сегодня думаете суетные мысли, завтра их думаете. С утра до вечера думаете иллюзорные мысли. Потому что, во-первых, у сознания нет самадхи (стабильности, покоя) и, во-вторых, у сознания нет просветления (ясности)».

*№139
净心念佛为要*

某居士来信，问“着魔”之事。
源公回复：
“本来无魔，修行人遇着障碍，就是魔。但障碍又是怎样发生的，那就要靠自己去避免了。
至于心中的烦恼，就是烦恼魔，那就要靠智慧，把那产生烦恼的原因去体会、去放下。
在不理睬它的时侯，烦恼就消失了，魔也就没有了。这些无非是心生执着而已，假如心不执着的话，什么魔也不会有了。
所以说本来无魔。”
“在定中心生幻妄，也是属魔境。只要知道是幻妄，不随幻妄，当体即空，
魔就没有了。所以魔是虚妄的。不要执以为真。要净心念佛为要。”

*№139
Важно с чистым сознанием молиться Будде*

Одни мирянин-буддист прислал письмо, в котором спрашивал о бесовских (Мары) наваждениях.
Мастер Фоюань ответил в письме: «Изначально нет Мары (Беса). Когда практик буддизма встречается с препятствием, это и есть Мара. Но как появляется препятствие, здесь нужно опираться на себя, чтобы избежать его. Что касается клеш (беспокойств) в сознании, то это Мара клеш. Здесь нужно опираться на мудрость, понять причины, порождающие клеши и затем отбросить их. Когда вы не обращаете на клеши внимания, они исчезают. И тогда исчезает и Мара. Это не что иное, как привязанность в сознании и только. Если в сознании не будет привязанности, то не будет и Мары. Поэтому Мара изначально не существует».
«Когда в самадхи (медитации) появляются видения, это также явление Мары. Когда мы понимаем, что это иллюзия, не следуем за ней, их сущность становится пустой и Мара исчезает. Поэтому Мара – это иллюзия. Не нужно его считать настоящим. Важно с чистым сознанием молиться Будде».

*№140
直入孤峰顶*

某年禅七，云门寺正好在修常住到佛学院那条走廊。
晚上养息香，侍者送源公去大禅堂讲开示。走近回廊下坡那段路时，由于傍晚铺的水泥还没干，
工人就在边上用木板架了一条路，但是很窄。侍者还正在考虑怎么扶源公过去，
他却突然反过来紧抓侍者的手，目光炯炯注视前方，也不说话。一直拉着侍者走到水泥路边，
看都没看旁边的木板路，抬脚就向未干的水泥踏下去。当时侍者还有点反抗想挣脱，无奈手被抓住。
源公扯住侍者往前走，侍者慌张结巴地说：“师师师……”意思是想阻止源公，不要走没干的水泥路。
源公才不管那么多，抓住侍者就往里面扯，到了中间又突然撒手不理，弄得侍者左右为难，前后不是。
但源公仍向前走，侍者因怕他摔倒，只好豁出去了！
跑上去扶着源公一路踏过未干的水泥路，直到大禅堂下面。
源公说：“你还知道跟过来呀？”侍者笑笑，低头无语。二人回头看着后面一大一小的脚印，相视大笑！
第二天水泥匠很恼火，旁边的人说：“别生气了，一看这脚印就知道是老和尚的，要不谁有这么大的鞋呀？”

*№140
Прямо взойти на пик одиночной вершины*

Однажды, проходила неделя усиленной сидячей медитации. В монастыре Юньмэньсы как раз в это время строили галерею от келий постоянного проживания монахов до института буддизма.
Вечерняя медитативная сессия. Монах-ординарец провожает Мастера Фоюаня до большого зала чаньской медитации ( в институте буддизма) для дачи наставлений. 
Когда они дошли до участка спуска галереи, там ещё не высох бетон, залитый вечером рабочими. Рабочие с краю сделали из досок дорожку, но очень узкую. Пока монах-ординарец думал, как переправить Мастера Фоюаня, тот вдруг схватил руку ординарца и, не говоря ни слова,  смотря с горящим взором вперёд, потянул его за собой. Когда они дошли до края бетонной дороги, Мастер Фоюань даже не стал смотреть на узкую дорожку из досок, а пошёл прямо напролом по ещё не высохшему бетону. Ординарец хотел было сопротивляться, но рука его была крепко схвачена. Мастер Фоюань тащил ординарца вперёд, а тот растерянно бубнил: «Учитель, учитель…» То есть он хотел остановить Мастера Фоюаня, чтобы тот не шёл по ещё не застывшей бетонной дороге. А Мастер Фоюань не обращал на это внимания, крепко схватив ученика-ординарца. Он тащил его вперёд. И когда они дошли до середины дороги, он неожиданно отпустил его. Ординарец стоял на месте и не знал куда двигаться, налево или направо, вперёд или назад. Но Мастер Фоюань по-прежнему шёл вперёд Ординарец, поскольку боялся, что Мастер Фоюань упадёт, вынужден был рвануть вперёд.
Он подбежал к Мастеру Фоюаню и они так и шли по не засохшему бетону прямо до самого зала чаньской медитации. 
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ты всё же следовал за мной?» Ординарец улыбнулся, опустил голову и молчал. Затем они оба посмотрели назад на следы, из которых одни были большие, а другие маленькие. И они громко рассмеялись!
На следующий день рабочий-бетонщик очень ругался. Но окружающие ему сказали: «Не сердись. Сразу видно, что это следы Мастера Фоюаня. У кого ещё могут быть такие большие стопы?» (У Мастера Фоюаня был 48 размер стопы, поэтому обувь ему делали под заказ)

*№141
偷心不死，道心难活*

某日，源公把护关的师父叫到丈室。问他，关房里有位师父是不是经常收到
包裹？
护关师说：“是的。”
源公说：
“闭关就闭关，还偷心不死，要么就别进去。我估计他可能带手机进去了，
从今天开始，他不把手机交出来，就不要给他饭吃，饿死他！”
“你要厉害点嘛！古来人讲‘闭关的徒弟，护关的师父’，人家在里面干什么，
遇到什么境界都要能了如指掌，这样子才行的！”
源公随即写了封信，交护关师递进关房。次日，手机交出。

*№141
Если сознание воровства не умрёт, 
тогда трудно будет оживить сознание Дао*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань позвал монаха, ответственного за охрану ретритного места, в покои настоятеля. Он спросил его, часто ли получает посылки монах, находящийся в затворе.
Монах ответил: «Да, часто».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Если уходить в ретрит, то уходить. Если сознание воровства не умерло, то и не надо запираться в ретрите. Я предполагаю, что он с собой в ретрит взял сотовый телефон. Начиная с сегодняшнего дня, пока он не отдаст сотовый телефон, не давать ему еды, уморим его голодом!»
«Ты должен быть более крутым! В древности говорили: «Ученик сидит в ретрите, а охраняет ретрит Учитель». Ты должен знать как свои пять пальцев то, чем занимается ученик внутри ретрита и с какими он встречается ситуациями в ходе ретрита. Только так!». 
Мастер Фоюань затем написал письмо и монах, охраняющий ретрит, передал его монаху в ретрите. На следующий день монах отдал сотовый телефон.

*№142
圣亦不为*

侍者：“师公，书上讲‘转凡成圣’是不是就是把凡心妄念转变成圣智般若？”
源公故意装成没听见，问：“啊？”
侍者又将问题重复一遍。
源公呵斥道：“哪里有什么圣心凡心？扯蛋！”
侍者愕然！

*№142
Святым также не занимаемся*

Ученик-ординарец: «Учитель, в книгах говорится «из простого человека превратиться в святого». Это имеется в виду суетные мысли мирского сознания превратить в святую мудрость праджни?»
Мастер Фоюань притворился, что не слышит, и спросил: «А?»
Ученик-ординарец повторил ещё раз свой вопрос.
Мастер Фоюань заругался: «Откуда может быть святое сознание и мирское сознание? Чушь!»
Ученик-ординарец испугался.

*№143
保心安油*

半夜，换班时间已到，接班的人还没来，侍者有些坐不住了，不免多次看表。
源公察觉，说：“把‘保安心油’拿来擦擦。”
侍者说：“师公，不是‘保安心油’，是‘保心安油’。”
源公道：“管他安心保心，先擦了再说！”

*№ 143
Мазь Баосиньань*
(баосиньань дословно переводится как охраняющее сознание в покое)

Ночью пришло время смены дежурного (рядом с болеющим Учителем). Но сменщик всё не приходил. Монах-ординарец засуетился и стал часто смотреть на часы.
Мастер Фоюань заметил это и сказал: «Достань мне мазь Баоаньсинь, надо его втереть».
Монах-ординарец сказал в ответ: «Учитель, мазь называется не Баоаньсинь (дословно охраняющее покой сознания), а Баосиньань».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Какая разница аньсинь (успокаивает сознание) или баосинь (охраняет сознание), сначала вотри, а там посмотрим!»

*№144
Которая из них плохая*

В день рождения Будды Шакьямуни 8 числа 4 лунного месяца Мастер Фоюань должен был давать пострижение в монахи для трудников монастыря, поэтому он велел своему монаху-ординарцу расставить необходимые предметы для подношения.
Из зала по приёму гостей прислали одну большую красную табличку, символизирующую уважаемых родителей. В покоях же настоятеля уже были две таблички: одна большая и одна маленькая. 
Ученик-ординарец спросил: «Учитель, которую из них лучше всего использовать?»
Мастер Фоюань в ответ спросил: «А какая из них плохая?»

*
№145
赵州茶，云门饼*

某年，云门大众普茶。
源公说：
“饮茶——这个就是超佛越祖之谈。”
“什么叫‘超佛越祖’呢？吃饼——”

*№145
Чай Чжаочжоу, лепёшки Юньмэня*

Однажды, в монастыре Юньмэньсы было общее чаепитие Сангхи.
Мастер Фоюань: «Пить чай – это разговор, превосходящий Будд и патриархов. А что значит превосходить Будд и патриархов?  - Кушать лепёшки».

*№146
祖师西来意
*
某僧问：“老和尚，祖师们说的西来意到底是
什么呀？”
源公：“什么叫西来意？哪里有西来意呀？吃饼啦，这个不是西来意？
饮茶啦，这个不是西来意？”
“哪里有西来意呢？没有西来意！只是祖师的方便，叫你不要打妄想！”
*
№146
Послание с Запада*

Один монах спросил: «Учитель, что такое послание с Запада, о котором говорили патриархи?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Что значит послание с Запада? Откуда может быть послание с Запада? Кушай лепёшку. Разве это не послание с Запада? Пей чай. Разве это не послание с Запада? Где оно это послание с Запада? Нет послания с Запада. Это просто искусное средство патриархов, чтобы ты не думал сумасбродные мысли!»

*№147
Дхарма не продаётся за дружеские чувства*

Один известный мирян-буддист (упасака, генин) часто делал пожертвования в монастырях и даже давал проповеди.
Когда в монастыре Юньмэньсы давали передачу монашеских посвящений в бхикшу, этот мирянин-буддист приехал сделать подношение вегетарианской пищей для тысячи монахов. Он спросил у Мастера Фоюаня:
«Учитель могу ли я сказать несколько слов?»
Мастер Фоюань ничего не ответил. Когда Мастер Фоюань закончил проповедь перед посвящением и подношением, он в заключение прямо сказал (не  давая слова тому генину): «Начать раздачу вегетарианской еды!»

*№148
Механизм (ключ) Чань*

Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Что такое механизм (ключ) Чань?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Иди пить чай – это механизм (ключ) Чань.
Кроме как одевать одежду, кушать, ходить в туалет по большому и маленькому, встречать гостей, какой ещё может быть механизм Чань? Обе руки пусты! Поэтому «Пришли с пустыми руками и уйдём с пустыми руками» - это самый высший Чань!»

*№149
Ещё сделаете один круг*

У ворот монастыря один монах встретил Мастера Фоюаня и спросил: «Учитель, прогуливаетесь?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Да!»
Монах: «Учитель, ещё рано. Может, ещё сделаете один круг?»
Мастер Фоюань ничего не ответил и, стоя на месте, сделал один круг (оборот): «Я сделал один круг, теперь можно возвращаться?»
Монах не нашёлся, что ответить. Все присутствующие рассмеялись.

*№150
Ушат холодной воды*

Один мирянин-буддист написал гатху (стихотворение) и сам считал, что она сложена просто восхитительно. Поэтому он дал её посмотреть Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Хорошо. Написано хорошо, но, к сожалению, я не понимаю".

*
№151
Разные стили учителей*

Один мирянин-буддист из Шэньчжэня считал, что он глубоко понимал Чань.
Когда он встретился с мастером Бэнхуанем, он стал рассказывать о том, насколько хорошо он овладел чань-буддизмом, стал объяснять целый ряд коанов. Мастер Бэнхуань ему сказал: «Здорово! Обрёл прозрение!»
Затем, когда он встретился с мастером Цзинхуэем, он беседовал с ним полчаса. Затем мастер Цзинхуэй сказал: «Упасака, вы посидите ещё. У меня есть дело, вынужден Вас покинуть».
Когда же этот буддист приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы, он ещё не успел сказать и трёх слов, как Мастер Фоюань обрушил на него свою трость и сказал: «Увидел чёрта!»

*№152
Сознание должно быть сконцентрировано на одном*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления в зале медитации: «Некоторые считают, что сидеть в медитации неинтересно, что лучше читать сутры и изучать буддийские принципы, чтобы в будущем делать дела, общаться с гостями. Если у Вас есть такие идеи, то тренировки не получится. Поскольку если так практиковать, сознание не будет сконцентрировано».

*№153
Изначально нет болезни*

Монахи приехали в больницу проведать Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань: «Вы сегодня приехали ко мне выполнять какую работу?»
Монахи: «Да. Приехали навестить Вас, Учитель!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Посмотрите, ну не грешно ли это? Изначально нет никаких проблем, разве есть какая-то болезнь?»

*№154
Познать собственное сознание*

В больнице медсестра спросила Мастера Фоюаня кто его лечащий врач. Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Я откуда знаю? Каждый день делают уколы. Я ни одного из них не знаю. Разве могу я о столь многом заботиться? Я даже себя не знаю, разве могу я знать этого или того (врача)?»


*
№155
什么是道*

有人问道。
源公说：“没有妄想就是道。你一天到晚不可忘失自己清静之心，这就是道!”

*№155
Что такое Дао (Путь)*

Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Отсутствие иллюзорных мыслей – это Дао. Ты должен с утра до вечера не терять своё чистое сознание. Это и есть Дао!»

*№156
Высший механизм (ключ) Чань*

Группа докторов и аспирантов научно-исследовательского института религий КНР приехали в народную больницу провинции Гуандун проведать Мастера Фоюаня. Ему задали несколько вопросов.
Они спросили: «Учитель, Вы просветленный монах современности. После Мастера Сюйюня в Китае осталось всего лишь несколько настоящих просветлённых наставников школы Чань. Учитель, мы сегодня хотим у Вас проконсультироваться по некоторым ключевым вопросам чань-буддизма. Просим Вас рассказать нам Высшую Дхарму Будды. Расскажите нам о самом важном в чань-буддизме, пожалуйста, а мы послушаем!»
Мастер Фоюань закрыл глаза и сказал: «Не знаю!»
Ученик: «Не знаете? Вы же самый знаменитый, великий Мастер чань-буддизма. Как же это Вы не знаете?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не знаю значит не знаю. Я не умею. Вы задали слишком глубокий вопрос. Я не понимаю!»

*№157
Сознание воровства не умерло*

Один трудник монастыря Юньмэньсы захотел постричься в монахи. Но он стал переживать, что если пострижётся налысо, ему будет неудобно возвращаться домой. Поэтому он засомневался.
Мастер Фоюань зарычал на него: «Зачем нужно обязательно возвращаться?»
Пыль (клеш) после этого улеглась.

*№158
Ты сегодня являлся, отвечая на подношение?*

В монастыре Юньмэньсы давали вегетарианское подношение тысяче монахов. Собралось много верующих.
В сутре говорится: «Если кто-то совершает вегетарианское подношение тысяче монахов, тому явится с ответом на подношение Бодхисаттва Биньтоло (Архат).
Вечером монах Минго пошёл к Учителю Фоюаню и спросил: «Учитель, являлся ли сегодня бодхисаттва Архат, отвечая на подношение?»
Мастер Фоюань спросил его в ответ: «Ты сегодня являлся, отвечая на подношение?»


*
№159
不要管它*

某僧听了源公开示后，非常用功，每天精进拜佛。
某日，其僧遇到境界，来问源公：“师父，我在拜佛的时候出现了很多境界，要怎么样去对治啊？”
源公答：“你不要去管它嘛！”

*№159
Не обращай на них внимания*

Один монах, прослушав наставления Учителя Фоюаня, очень усердно занялся практикой. Он каждый день делал простирания Будде.
Однажды, этому монаху пришло видение (особые ощущения). И он пришёл посоветоваться к Учителю Фоюаню: «Шифу, когда я делал простирания Будде, появилось много видений, как с ними справиться?»
Учитель Фоюань ответил: «Не обращай на них внимания».

----------

Joy (10.11.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть седьмая
Следовать за волной*
(третий основной принцип школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма)

«Коммунистическая партия говорит о служении народу. Мы говорим о распространении Дхармы и помощи живым существам, о всеобщем освобождении живых существ. Мы занимаемся также буддизмом в миру, Чань в повседневной жизни. Нужно истинные, правильные мысли поместить в нашу повседневную жизнь. Независимо от того идём ли мы по дороге, одеваем ли одежду, принимаем ли гостей, нужно иметь правильную мысль, нужно иметь чистое сознание, просветлённое сознание (высокую сознательность). Это и есть Чань.
Если с утра до вечера только и знать, что гулять да играть, то разве это Чань в повседневной жизни? Это не Чань, а бесовское времяпрепровождение».
Мастер Фоюань

*Часть седьмая
Подраздел первый
"Одна стрела разбивает три заставы"*

*№160
Я не умею*

Однажды, один последователь Чань спросил: «Учитель, расскажите мне Дхарму Будды!»
Мастер Фоюань: «У меня нет здесь Дхармы Будды!»
Этот последователь тогда спросил: «Тогда что такое состояние Юньмэнь?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Я не умею!»

*№161
Что такое Чань*

Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Что такое Чань?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Не понимаю!»
Монах тогда спросил: «Как Учитель может это не понимать?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Чань!»

*№162
О чём тогда будешь думать?*

Мастер Фоюань спросил одного буддиста-мирянина: «Думаешь влево, думаешь вправо. А когда ты ничего не сможешь придумать, о чём ты тогда будешь думать?»


*№163
Мудрый день изначально ясный (просветлённый)*

Монах, отвечающий за лампады и благовония, посмотрел на небо и сказал: «Сегодня снова нет солнца!»
Мастер Фоюань спросил в ответ: «А когда был дождь?»

*№164
Чань из одного иероглифа (слова) школы Юньмэнь*

Мастер Фоюань уже в юношеские годы постригся в монахи. Он днём работал, а вечером повторял и учил тексты молебнов. За семь вечеров он выучил наизусть до автоматизма длинную мантру из Шурангама сутры.
Один монах спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «В те времена, когда Вы учили наизусть длинную мантру из Шурангама сутры, был ли у Вас какой-то секретный метод?
Мастер Фоюань: «Конечно, был!»
Монах: «Тогда прошу Вас, Учитель, передать мне этот секрет».
Мастер Фоюань, смеясь, сказал: «Зубрить».

*№165
Когда прекращается рождение и уничтожение, 
наступает радость Нирваны*

Однажды вечером, ученик-ординарец делал массаж Мастеру Фоюаню.
Вдруг, Мастер Фоюань закричал: «Лайхао!»
Ученик-ординарец откликнулся.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ты - мертвый человек!» Затем он закрыл глаза и погрузился в молчание…

*№166
Изначально у Дхармы (Закон, метод) нет Дхармы*

Из Австралии вернулся один буддийский монах и направился в монастырь Юньмэньсы, чтобы получить Дхарму школы Юньмэнь чань-буддизма.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Откуда вы приехали?»
Монах ответил: «С горы Утайшань. Я только что вернулся из Австралии. Я специально прибыл, чтобы получить Вашу Дхарму. Надеюсь на сострадание Учителя.
Мастер Фоюань: «Так издалёка. У меня нет Дхармы. Какую Дхарму вы хотели бы получить?»

----------

Joy (10.11.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть седьмая
Следовать за волной

Подраздел второй
Устранять оковы подходящим методом*

*№167
Проповедовать Дхарму, следуя наклонностям и способностям*

Один монах спросил: «Учитель, почему Будда иногда утверждал, а иногда отрицал?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Истинная Дхарма Будды излагается в соответствии со способностями и наклонностями учеников. Если ты топишь котельную, то я буду говорить тебе о том, как правильно топить. Что нужно экономить топливо, нужно постоянно осматривать котёл, чтобы он не взорвался. Это и есть Дхарма Будды. Увещевать маленьких детей, чтобы они не спали слишком много, хорошо учились – это тоже Дхарма Будды. Вы учитесь писать иероглифы, рисовать – это воспитывает высокие моральные качества, патриотизм. В монастыре развешивают парные иероглифические надписи, пропагандируют культуру и нравственность. Это также Дхарма Будды. Когда приходят простолюдины из деревни, мы ставим курильницы, чтобы они жгли благовония и делали простирания Будде. Мы им говорим: «Возжигайте благовония, делайте простирания Бодхисаттвам и они будут оберегать покой и счастье в вашей семье». И они тогда очень радуются. А для чиновников мы говорим: «Желаем вам повышения по службе и богатства». Они также очень радуются. 
Поэтому все Дхармы излагаются в соответствии с наклонностями и способностями учеников. Мы в зале чаньской медитации и здесь нельзя говорить о повышении по службе, обогащении, устранении бедствий и продлении жизни. Мы должны просветлить сознание и увидеть Сущность (Самоприроду, свою природу Будды). Мы должны познать кто мы».  

*№168
Способности*

Вечером Мастер Фоюань стал говорить: «Люди в миру хотят быть чиновниками, хотят обогащения. Монахи хотят совершенствоваться в практике, хотя сидеть в медитации и достичь прозрения».
Монах Минцзянь, воспользовавшись случаем, спросил: «Шифу, в монастыре Юньмэньсы есть ли достигшие прозрения?»
Мастер Фоюань немного помедлил и сказал: «А я откуда знаю?»
Монах Минцзянь сменил тему разговора: «Шифу, в прошлом Патриархи  в ходе вопросов и ответов могли опрокинуть сиденье для медитации, если говорилось что-то неправильное. Почему они так делали?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это стиль тех времён. Ещё были методы битья палкой, использование крика, удары и ругань».
Монах Минцзянь спросил: «А сейчас почему их уже нет? Сейчас какими методами привлекают и ведут учеников?»
Мастер Фоюань немного помолчал и очень серьёзно сказал: «Сейчас нет тех способностей у учеников. Сейчас начинают с изучения принципов, читают сутры, делают простирания Будде, сидят в медитации, исследуют истины буддизма». По интонации Мастера Фоюаня  можно было сделать вывод, что на душе у него было очень тяжело, когда он говорил это.

*№169
不知最亲切*

源公散步，指着车头上的“S”字样问侍者：“那是什么字？”
侍者答：“是英文字母‘S’。”
源公说：“我不知道！”

*№169
Самое сердечное незнание*

Мастер Фоюань совершал прогулку и показал монаху-ординарцу на букву S на автомашине: «Что это за буква?»
Монах-ординарец ответил: «Это английская буква S».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «А я не знаю!»

*№170
正知正见*

白鹿寺内，源公问侍者：“来浩，你不看书了？”
侍者：“不看了。”
源公说：“我要看呢，就看正正规规的书。现在的人都是你讲一套，他讲一套，
你说你有理，我说我有理。”

*№170 
Истинное знание, истинное воззрение*

В монастыре Байлусы Мастер Фоюань спросил ученика-ординарца: «Лайхао, ты уже не читаешь книги?»
Ординарец: «Не читаю».
Мастер Фоюань: «А я читаю. Читаю порядочные, авторитетные книги. Сейчас люди все такие – ты говоришь одно, я другое, у тебя есть своя истина, а у меня своя».

*№171
到底谁洗谁*

某日，源公至大寮（厨房），问某僧：“在搞什么？”
僧云：“洗菜。”
源公问：“是你洗菜呢，还是菜洗你？”
其僧无对。

*№171
В конце концов, кто кого моет*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань пришёл на кухню и спросил одного монаха: «Что делаете?»
Монах ответил: «Моем овощи».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Ты моешь овощи или они тебя моют?»
Монах не нашёлся что ответить.

*№172
公不离婆*

某老居士从天王殿前走过，源公告侍者：“那个人有问题，为什么喜欢住在
庙里？有家不回去。”
侍者说：“她是因对您的一种信仰而来的。”
源公说：“不是。俗话说‘公不离婆’。她有老公在家，为什么不陪他？肯
定有问题。”

*№172
Муж не покидает жены*

Одна пожилая мирянка-буддистка прошла перед храмом императора Небес. Мастер Фоюань сказал ученику-ординарцу: «У неё есть проблемы. Почему она любит жить в монастыре? Есть семья, а она не возвращается домой».
Ординарец сказал: «Она приехала сюда, потому что у неё есть вера в Вас»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет. В пословице говорится: «Муж не покидает жены». У неё дома есть муж, почему она не с ним? Конечно, у неё есть проблемы».

*№173
那是书上说的*

丈室，源公叫大众坐香。明建师说：“坐在那里打妄想。”
源公说：“打就让它打，别管它。烦恼即菩提嘛。”
源公边说边用手掌示意，反复地翻着手掌说：“如这手掌，反过来菩提，反
上去烦恼，本是一体，怕什么？”
明建师：“师父您现在坐香还打不打妄想？”
源公：“不知道。”
明建师又问：“您刚才说了那么多，怎么不知道呢？”
源公说：“那是书上说的。”

*№173
Об этом говорится в книгах*

В покоях настоятеля Мастер Фоюань велел всем сесть в медитацию. Монах Минцзянь сказал: «Сидят и думают». 
Мастер Фоюань: «Думается, так пусть думается. Не обращай внимания на мысли. Клеши (беспокойства) – это Бодхи (прозрение)». Мастер Фоюань стал показывать ладонью, переворачивая её то вверх, то вниз: «Например, эта ладонь. Если перевернуть, то это Бодхи. Если перевернуть обратно, то это клеши. Изначально одна сущность. Чего бояться?»
Монах Минцзянь: «Учитель, когда Вы сидите в медитации, Вы думаете или нет?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не знаю».
Монах Минцзянь снова спросил: «Вы только что так много об этом говорили. Как же Вы можете не знать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Об этом говорится в книгах».

*№174
学佛做人*

某女居士供养源公一套衣服，并讲述自己目前在家学佛的处境：自己很不愿
意做肉食给家人吃。丈夫很不愿意她学佛，并时常骂她甚至打她。
源公开示 ：“是你的不对，你为什么要嫁人、生子？既然已成家，那就顺其自然，
关心丈夫，照顾好子女，这就是好的佛教徒，并不是要离开家庭去学佛。
你如果不结婚，出家做尼姑，也要碰上好的师父，不然也会搞你的鬼。你现
在不关心丈夫，丈夫当然会骂你打你啰……”
最后，源公说：“你们女人真可怜，总是受男人的骗……”
说得大家都开心地笑起来

*№174
Изучать буддизм и быть порядочным человеком*

Одна мирянка-буддистка поднесла Мастеру Фоюаню комплект одежды и рассказала о своём положении дома, в котором ей приходится изучать буддизм. Она сказала, что не хочет готовить мясные блюда для домочадцев, что муж не хочет, чтобы она изучала буддизм, часто ругает её и даже бьет.
Мастер Фоюань дал ей наставления: «Здесь ты сама неправа. Почему ты вышла замуж, родила детей? Раз уж ты создала семью, то нужно следовать естественному порядку вещей, заботиться о муже, о детях. Тогда ты будешь хорошей буддисткой. Не обязательно нужно уходить из дома, чтобы изучать буддизм. 
Если же ты не выходишь замуж, уходишь в монахини, тогда тебе нужно найти хорошего Учителя. В противном случае, тебе также будут строить козни. Сейчас ты не заботишься о муже, поэтому муж естественно тебя ругает и бьёт…»
В заключение, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Жаль вас женщин, всегда то вас мужчины обманывают…»
После этой фразы все присутствующие весело засмеялись.

*№175
心领神会*

明朗师问：“师父啊，观音和地藏二位菩萨会不会打架？”
源公说：“他们怎么会打架呢？他们各有各的道场，不会在一起的。”
明朗师说：“那他们可以化现在一起啊，比如文殊、普贤化现成寒山、拾得
二大士，不是常在一起吵嘴吗？”
源公说 ：“那他们是游戏神通，他们两人只要默契，心就领会，怎么会吵嘴呢？”

*№175
Понимание сердцем и душой*

Монах Минлан спросил: «Шифу, Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара и Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха могут ли драться друг с другом?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Как же они могут драться? У каждого из них своя площадка Дао (Пути), они не вместе».
Монах Минлан тогда сказал: «Но они могут проявиться вместе. Например, Бодхисаттва Маньчжушри и Бодхисаттва Самантабхадра проявлялись как Мастер Ханьшань и Мастер Шидэ. Они часто друг с другом спорили и ругались».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Это игра их сиддхи (особых способностей). Они друг друга понимают молча, без слов, от сердца к сердцу. Как же они могут браниться друг с другом?»

*№176
应酬应酬*

二〇〇三年三月初一明向大和尚升座法会，源公接待了很多客人。
晚上侍者给源公洗脚，源公说：“唉！人老了为什么不死，这么多人来找？”
侍者答：“这都怨您自己结的缘太多故。我看到您这样，都不想结缘了。所
以这几天我都躲起来不出门。”
源公说：“他们还以为我的身体很好。如果不接待他们又说我摆架子，接待
他们又没完没了，认为我的身体还很好……”

*№176
Приём гостей*

1 марта 2003 года в день интронизации молодого настоятеля Минсяна, Мастер Фоюань принимал очень много гостей.
Вечером ученик-ординарец мыл стопы Учителю Фоюаню. Учитель Фоюань сказал: «Когда человек становится старым, почему он не умирает? Столько много людей ищут с тобой встречи!»
Ученик-ординарец сказал: «В этом надо винить то, что Вы завязали слишком много кармических связей. Увидев, как Вы были заняты гостями сегодня, я даже решил не завязывать больше кармических связей. Поэтому в эти дни я уединяюсь и не выхожу из своей кельи».
Учитель Фоюань: «Они считают, что у меня хорошее здоровье. А если их не принять, они скажут, что я загордился. А если их начинаешь принимать, они идут нескончаемым потоком. Думают, что у меня ещё хорошее здоровье...».

*№177
人是怎么死的*

源公在省医，问：“人是怎么死的？”
侍者答：“您说呢？”
源公：“那释迦佛怎么死的呢？”
侍者：“世缘已尽吧。”
“扯蛋！”源公说，“你回答不出呢，我就叫你‘来浩小鬼’，以后就叫你小鬼。
你要告诉我怎么死的呢，我就告诉你怎么死。”
侍者说：“老和尚，我又没死过，怎么会知道呢？我答不上，您老人家自己
说吧。”
源公：“那就算了。”
侍者出门，衣钵来起师说：“你怎么不说，一口气不来就死了呢？”

*№177
Как умирает человек*

Мастер Фоюань спросил своего ученика-ординарца, находясь в больнице провинции: «Как умирает человек?»
Ученик-ординарец ответил: «А Вы как считаете?»
Мастер Фоюань: «А как тогда умер Буда Шакьямуни?»
Ученик-ординарец ответил: «У него закончились кармические связи  с миром».
«Чепуха! - сказал Мастер Фоюань. – Ты не ответил, поэтому я буду звать тебя чертёнок Лайхао. Буду звать тебя в дальнейшем чертёнок. Если бы ты мне сказал, как человек умирает, я бы тебе тоже рассказал об этом».
Монах-ординарец сказал: «Учитель, я не умирал, откуда я знаю? Я не могу ответить. Вы сами расскажите».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ладно, закончим на этом».
Ученик-ординарец вышел и другой ученик-ординарец Лайци, наследующий рясу и патру, сказал ему: «Почему ты не сказал, что когда не поступает глоток воздуха, наступает смерть?»

*№178
去的时候打伞*

某日下大雨，某僧来丈室。
源公正向外走，问：“干什么？”
僧：“下大雨回不去了。”
源公：“回哪里去？”
僧：“回佛学院去。”
源公：“怎么不带伞？”
僧：“来的时候没下雨。”
源公：“去的时候打伞？！”
僧无对。

*№178
Когда уйдёшь, накроешься зонтиком*

Однажды, пошёл сильный дождь. Один монах пришёл в келью настоятеля.
Мастер Фоюань как раз собирался уходить и спросил: «Что делаешь?»
Монах: «На улице сильный дождь, не могу вернуться».
Мастер Фоюань: «Куда вернуться?»
Монах: «В институт буддизма».
Мастер Фоюань: «Почему же не взял зонтик?»
Монах: «Когда пришёл, не было дождя».
Мастер Фоюань: «Когда уйдёшь, накроешься зонтиком?!»

*№179
裸体塑像*

源公于广州协和医院楼顶花园散步，见花丛中有一尊裸女塑像。
源公笑呵呵说：“这女人摆这里多不好，让她在这外面风吹雨打怪可怜的。”
后，医院真让人将她撤了。

*№179
Обнажённая статуя*

Мастер Фоюань прогуливался в цветочном саду на крыше больницы «Гармония» г.Гуанчжоу и увидел среди цветов статую обнажённой женщины.
Мастер Фоюань, смеясь, сказал: «Как плохо, что её здесь поставили. Жалко её, стоит под ветром и дождём».
Вскоре руководство больницы убрало эту статую.

*№180
吃了多少*

有数僧来参源公，正值午斋时间。
源公下楼，问：“师父们都是从哪来的呀？”
众如实而答。
“哦！”源公关心地问，“你们吃过饭了吗？”
众答：“我们吃过了，老和尚。”
“哦，吃了多少？”
众僧愕然无对。

*№180
Сколько покушали?*

Несколько монахов пришли на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню. Как раз это было время обеда.
Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз из своей комнаты и спросил: «Откуда Вы пришли, досточтимые?»
Монахи ответили, откуда они.
Мастер Фоюань заботливо спросил их: «Вы кушали?»
Монахи: «Мы кушали, Учитель»
Мастер Фоюань: «Сколько покушали?»
Монахи в удивлении не нашли, что ответить.

*№181
萝卜青菜各有所好*

方丈室，源公说：“今天云居山来了几位师父，他们想住这里。”
侍者说：“云居山那么好的地方，干嘛跑这里来？”
源公说：“各人有各人的因缘爱好。比如吃菜，你喜欢青菜，说青菜好吃，
他就不喜欢，说不好吃。”
走到天王殿，侍者搬了张椅子说：“师父坐一下吧。”
源公说：“坐就坐一下啰。”
这时知客师走过，源公对他说：“把云居山的那几位师父留下来……”

*№181
У разных людей разные вкусы – кому редис, кому зелень*

В покоях настоятеля. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Сегодня с горы Юнцзюйшань пришли несколько монахов. Они хотят жить здесь».
Монах-ординарец сказал: «Гора Юнцзюйшань – такое прекрасное место, зачем они сюда прибежали?»
Мастер Фоюань: «У каждого человека есть свои кармические связи и склонности. Например, в еде. Ты любишь зелень и говоришь, что зелень вкусная. А он не любит и говорит, что зелень невкусная».
Затем они прошли к храму императора Небес. Ординарец принёс стул и сказал: «Шифу, посидите немного».
Мастер Фоюань: «Посидеть, так посижу немного».
В это время как раз мимо них проходил Чжикэши (должность монаха, отвечающего за приём и размещение гостей) и Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Оставьте здесь на проживание тех монахов с горы Юнцзюйшань…»

*№182
不要跌*

源公独自到佛学院。
明建师说：“师父，您一个人不怕跌跤啊？”
源公：“跌倒了爬起来嘛。”
明建师：“您这么老了，能爬得起来吗？”
源公：“那就不要跌！”
明建师无对。

*№182
Не надо падать*

Мастер Фоюань один пошёл в институт буддизма.
Монах Минцзянь спросил его: «Шифу, Вы одни не боитесь упасть?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если упаду, поднимусь».
Монах Минцзянь: «Вы уже в таком почтенном возрасте, вы сможете встать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ну, тогда не надо падать!»
Монах Минцзянь не нашёлся, что сказать.


*№183
Варить лекарство и варить сознание*

Монах-ординарец: Врач говорит, что нужно лекарство на два приёма варить за один раз».
Мастер Фоюань: «Варить, варить!! Я скажу тебе. Нельзя варить до того, чтобы пошёл дым. Травяные лекарства китайской медицины все таковы. Нельзя его варить дальше, когда уже нет воды. Если уже пошёл дым, то отличное лекарство превращается в яд и даже может привести к смерти. Поэтому нужно внимательно следить за ним. Также и в тренировке (в гунфу). Сейчас люди ленивые до невозможности, ничего не хотят изучать!»

*№184
Указал, чтобы пресечь*

Мастер Фоюань спросил одного монаха: «У тебя в комнате ест душевая?»
Монах ответил: «Есть».
Мастер Фоюань: «Нужно беречь вещи Сангхи монастыря, нужно экономить воду».
Монах ответил: «Хорошо».
Мастер Фоюань: «Постоянно молись Бодхисатве Гуаньинь (читать её имя)!»
Потом выяснилось, что у этого монаха были очень сильные похотливые мысли.
*
№185
Госпожа, мадам, барышня*

Одна мирянка-буддистка попросила Мастера Фоюаня освятить нефритовые подвески. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Госпожа, мадам, барышня!»
*
№ 186
Кармическая встреча*

Чжан Минцзин со своей супругой очень ревностно изучали буддизм и попросили Мастера Фоюаня помочь найти им названую мать. Мастер Фоюань, смеясь, сказал: «Где у меня здесь может быть мать? Вы сами потихоньку ищите!»
Затем благодаря одной кармической встрече Мастер Фоюань порекомендовал им принять в названые матери старейшую ученицу монаха-старца Сюйюня досточтимую генинму Су Куанцзянь.

*
№187
Неострый перец*

Мастер Фоюань пошёл в зал чаньской медитации давать наставления и увидел на лестничной площадке следы крови. Он спросил, что случилось. Оказалось, что у всех монахов поднялся внутренний жар. Тогда он прошёл в комнаты генинов, работающих на кухне, и обнаружил, что начинки для пирожков были сплошь из жгучего перца.  
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления в зале медитации: «Смотрю на вас и вижу, что внутренний жар у вас очень сильный, а вы ещё кладёте в начинку для пирожков перец. Я только что видел следы носового кровотечения на лестнице. Я спросил эконома. Он говорит, что это овощной перец, неострый. Где это видано? Перец, даже неострый всё равно перец. Мужчины они и есть мужчины!»
*
№188
Утолять жажду, глядя на сливу*

В покоях настоятеля Мастер Фоюань стал рассказывать коан о мастере Большая слива Фачане:
«Мастер Большая слива, услышав фразу мастера Мацзу о том, что где сознание, там и есть Будда, удалился на гору для практики. Через некоторое время мастер Мацзу отправил людей отыскать его. Ему передали, что Мацзу уже говорит уже другую фразу «Не сознание и не Будда». Но мастер Большая слива не отреагировал на это известие и продолжал свою практику того, что где сознание, там и есть Будда. После того, как мастеру Мацзу доложили об этом, он похвалил его: «Слива созрела, слива созрела!»
Ученик-ординарец сказал: «Мы даже вкуса ещё не попробовали!»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Так ты утоляй жажду, смотря на сливу!»

*№189
Выкидывать фокусы*

У одного монаха появились беспокойства (клеши) и он решил уйти из монастыря. Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся: «Такой взрослый, а ведёт себя как ребёнок, выкидывает фокусы!»
Это замечание всех развеселило.

*№190
Отпусти и будь свободным*

У одного мирянина-буддиста было слишком сильное стремление к имени и выгоде, он часто ссорился с коллегами по работе. Однажды, он прибыл в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Мастер Фоюань потянул его к себе за рукав и сказал: «О чём соперничать с другими? Какая разница быть одетым в хорошую или плохую одежду?» Этот буддист всё понял и стал ревностно исправлять свои прошлые ошибки.

*№191
Трудники выдерживают испытание*

Однажды, 10 синчже (трудники, живущие и работающие по хозяйству в монастыре, желающие в дальнейшем стать монахами) решили принять монашеский постриг. Мастер Фоюань в самом начале выдвинул три условия: 1. Нужно иметь желание стать монахом как минимум полгода 2. Знать наизусть утренний и вечерний молебны 3. Пройти полугодовой испытательный срок.
Когда настал день пострижения в монахи, Мастер Фоюань встал утром очень рано и стал ждать в гостиной покоев настоятеля. Когда пришли все трудники, Мастер Фоюань спросил Чжикэши (монах, отвечающий за приём и размещение гостей): «Кто из них знает наизусть утренний и вечерний молебны?» Чжикэши доложил. Некоторые из трудников, которые не знали наизусть эти молебны, стояли в большом напряжении. Выслушав доклад чжикэши, Мастер Фоюань стал давать наставления. В заключение, он всем дал постриг. Все были в очень радостном настроении.

*№192
Чань-Мастер пропагандирует школу Чистой Земли*

Одни мирянин-буддист спросил Мастера Фоаюня: «Как нам в наше время практиковать?» 
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «В эпоху упадка Дхармы главной должна быть практика моления Будде (Амитабхе). Мастер Байчжан также говорил, что практика моления Будде (Амитабхе) самая надёжная».

*№193
Рисовая каша и беспокойства (клеши)*

Мастер Фоюань отправил одного монаха в монастырь Байлусы исполнять одну из должностей. Но через несколько дней он прибежал обратно в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Мастер Фоюань стал его ругать: «Где каша не из риса? Каша в монастыре Байлусы тоже из риса! Не верю, что здешняя каша вкуснее, чем в монастыре Байлусы!»

*№194
Герой, подавляющий страсти (Эпитет Будды)*

Буддийский монах Минсюань до принятия пострига был учителем (английского языка). Мастер Фоюань поручил ему руководить группой маленьких шраманер (послушников), чтобы он тренировался и искоренял свои мирские привычки и недостатки.
Однажды, из-за какого-то пустяка он рассердился на маленьких послушников и шёл по дороге, кипя от злости. Мастер Фоюань подошёл к нему и тихо сказал: «Эй, Герой, подавляющий страсти! Свои клеши даже не можешь усмирить!»
Монах Минсюань тут же обрёл озарение.

*№195
Миролюбие приносит богатство*

Один молодой человек встретился с Мастером Фоюанем и сказал, что не разбирается в чувствах, из-за этого часто пребывает в затруднениях и у него нет настроения учиться. Мастер Фоюань: «В чём здесь разбираться? В конце концов, ты не разбираешься в других или другие не разбираются в тебе? Не нужно смотреть на других, хорошенько контролируй себя. Если другие не ищут встречи с тобой, значит ты не поставил на должный уровень свою работу».
Ученик-ординарец: «Он говорит, что не разбирается в чувственных делах».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да, чувства – это Ваше личное дело! Почему не наладить отношения? В будущем если у тебя будет жена и ты будешь с ней ругаться, поженитесь на три дня и разведётесь. Как здесь поступать правильно? Здесь нужно винить только свой характер! Нельзя винить других. Если у тебя плохой характер, то, что бы ты не делал, всё будет не так. «Миролюбие приносит богатство». У тебя должна быть улыбка на лице и говорить ты должен миролюбиво. Тогда другие будут тебя любить. Если не обращать внимания на других, ты думаешь, что это будет интересно? Чёрт тогда тобой займётся! В отношении твоих друзей, коллег и других нужно проявлять заботу, помогать им!»
Молодой человек: «Главное, что сам я слишком молодой. Не понимаю, как заботиться о других. Временами в душе есть это понимание, но не умею сделать на практике, не знаю, как поступать».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ну и что ты будешь делать? Пойдёшь умирать? Не сможешь умереть, нужно продолжать жить. Также у человека и в работе. Даже если ты  будешь просить подаяние, тоже нужно будет просить других. Нужно будет другим говорить хорошие слова. Если им не говорить хороших слов, то они вам ничего не дадут. «Крепкого Вам здоровья, бабушка!» Желаю Вам богатства!» Ты должен говорить им хорошие слова, только тогда они дадут вам деньги!»

*№196
Надёжно держать себя в руках*

Один монах изъявил желание учить медицину. 
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты лучше изучай иглотерапию, без применения лекарств. Поставил иголку и всё проходит. Это и для людей более удобно, особенно это большая помощь для бедных людей. Но ты сам должен надёжно держать себя в руках. Если ты врач, независимо от того западная это медицина или восточная, если у тебя ещё нет полного контроля над собой, то если сегодня потрогаешь одну женщину, завтра другую, то они могут тебя увести. И тогда будут большие проблемы!»
Все монахи рассмеялись.
Мастер Фоюань: «Я здесь с тобой не шучу!»
Монах: «Тогда я не буду учить!»
Монахи опять засмеялись.
Мастер Фоюань: Ха-ха. Ты должен надёжно себя держать в руках. Тогда тебе уже будет всё равно: мужчина это или женщина, молодой человек или старый. Всех будешь лечить одинаково, будешь спасать людей от бедствий и страданий! Поэтому изучение медицины – это хорошее дело. Будешь завязывать кармические связи, спасать людей от бед и страданий!»

*№197
Контроль сознания – это заповеди воздержания*

Один монах заболел. Поскольку он был сильно привязан к тому, чтобы не есть после полудня, попав в больницу, он не принимал лекарств и не разрешал делать уколы после 12 часов. Поэтому он долгое время не мог поправиться.
Мастер Фоюань пошёл навестить его и стал увещевать принимать лекарства. Но монах не слушался. Тогда Мастер Фоюань разгневался: «Хорошо, хорошо! Больше не называй меня тогда своим Учителем! Ты говоришь, что нарушишь заповедь воздержания. Тогда я – монах, нарушающий обеты. А ты как думаешь я поступаю? После 12 часов я также ем и принимаю лекарства!»
Монах, испугавшись, стал быстро раскаиваться: «Хорошо, хорошо! Учитель, я буду есть, буду!»
Мастер Фоюань расплылся в улыбке и сказал: «Вот это правильно. Лекарства употребляются для лечения болезней, а не для того, чтобы стать тебе препятствием! Контроль сознания – это заповеди воздержания».

----------

ElenaK (10.11.2011), Joy (10.11.2011), Марина В (27.11.2011), Юй Кан (10.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть седьмая
Следовать за волной 

Подраздел третий
Прочно стоять на земле

№198
В практике важна регулярность*

Один мирянин-буддист сделал подношение Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань дал наставления в письме: 
«Благодарю Вас за то, что Вы часто присылаете мне деньги. Сегодня вы снова прислали мне 100 юаней, отчего я чувствую стыд.
Сознание буддиста подобно недвижимой, остановившейся воде. Монахи одеты в простую, грубую одежду и питаются простой вегетарианской пищей, разве есть у них какие-то желания? То, что в глубине души Вы не загрязняетесь мирской пылью, это трудно достигнуть. Но, в практике и в тренировке (гунфу) важна регулярность. Как говорится «Из куска железа выточить иглу для вышивания». Сидячая медитация, моление Будде (Амитабхе), чтение мантр, чтение сутр. Все дхармы одинаковы. Если постоянно тренироваться, то эффект появится сам собой.
Я уже старый, тело износилось, истощилась сила сознания. Поэтому я уже не принимаю гостей. Берегите себя».

*№199
По-настоящему, реально*

Один монах прибыл в 1997 году в монастырь Юньмэньсы для участия в семидневном усиленном медитативном затворе.
Монах спросил: «Учитель, насколько глубоко понимание, настолько ли глубок уровень практики (гунфу)?
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Но Шестой Патриарх только один. Поэтому мы должны по-настоящему, реально тренироваться и практиковаться».

*№200
Быть человеком трудно, быть монахом также нелегко*

Один мирянин-буддист очень хотел стать монахом.
Мастер Фоюань: «Нелегко быть буддийским монахом, особенно хорошим монахом!»

*№201
Реки и горы – это не то, на что можно указывать*

Вечером монах-ординарец и монах Миншань заботились о Мастере Фоюане. Поскольку Мастер Фоюань заболел гриппом, они стали жечь атрактилис китайский, чтобы сделать дезинфекцию в помещении. Но, наверное, они запалили его слишком много, поскольку вся комната наполнилась клубами дыма. Мастер Фоюань стал кашлять от дыма и монах-ординарец велел монаху Миншаню побыстрее вынести из кельи корзину, в которой тлел атрактилис.
Мастер Фоюань, видя, как ординарец указывает жестами вынести корзину монаху Миншаню, стал ругать своего ординарца: «Почему не можешь языком нормально сказать, а указываешь руками? Будь осторожен, а то отрублю тебе руки!»

*№202
В практике совершенствования нужно иметь мудрость 
и долгосрочное устремление*

Один мирянин-буддист прислал письмо, в котором писал, что он изучает буддизм уже более 10 лет, но ему кажется, что нет никаких результатов. Родственники и друзья советуют ему поменять веру.
Мастер Фоюань ответил ему в письме:
В «Автобиографии Мастера Сюйюня» даются чёткие указания по практике совершенствования. Прошу Вас терпеливо и побольше почитать Автобиографию и в соответствии с Вашими способностями выбрать себе школу практики.
В практике совершенствования нужно иметь мудрость и долгосрочное устремление. Не нужно стремиться к сиддхи (необычным способностям) и божественным знакам. Просто нужно быть сконцентрированным и иметь чистоту сознания. В школе медитации Чань нужно сконцентрироваться на медитации на начало одной фразы. В школе Чистой Земли нужно сконцентрироваться на моление одному имени Будды (Амитабхе). В школе Тантры нужно сконцентрироваться на произнесении и созерцании одной мантры. Принцип здесь одинаковый. Но сознание должно быть спокойным и сконцентрированным без каких-либо других суетных мыслей. Если долго придерживаться такой практики, появится божественный эффект.
Как только мы начинаем стремиться к сиддхи (необычным способностям), мы сразу же встаём на ошибочный путь.
Другие религии не помогут в решении проблемы. Если человек состарился, заболел и должен умереть, приём любых лекарств не решит проблемы.
Мы простолюдины. У нас много суетных мыслей, много препятствий (блоков). Моление Будде может помочь в снятии кармических блоков, чтение мантр также может помочь в снятии кармических блоков.
Сидение в медитации и чтение сутр поможет раскрыть мудрость. Нужно стремиться к рождению в Чистой Земле Запада, молиться Будде Амитабхе. Тогда перед смертью мы обязательно увидим Будду Амитабху. Другие стремления не нужно порождать, не нужно стремиться к богатству, к вечной жизни в молодости. Надеюсь, что Вы будете побольше читать Автобиографию Мастера Сюйюня. Лучше всего совершенствуйтесь одновременно в школе Чань (медитации) и в школе Чистой Земли (моление Будде Амитабхе)

*
№203
Не надо бузить*

Посреди ночи Мастер Фоюань захотел подняться на пагоду. Поскольку на улице было холодно и, кроме того, Мастер Фоюань принял лекарство, врач дал указание не выходить на улицу. Но Учитель Фоюань не хотел ничего слушать, поэтому ученик-ординарец посадил его в инвалидную коляску и стал возить по комнате. Сделав несколько кругов, ординарец сказал: «Учитель, прибыли, прибыли! Слишком поздно, поэтому не будем подниматься наверх. Может, вернёмся, и будем спать?» 
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо!»
Ординарец опять покатал несколько кругов в коляске Учителя Фоюаня по комнате и сказал: «Учитель, мы уже прибыли. Может, ляжете на кровать и отдохнёте?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо!»
Ординарец помог Мастеру Фоюаню с коляски перебраться на кровать. Вдруг, Мастер Фоюань схватил ординарца за грудки и дал ему оплеуху, посыпая того ругательствами: «Что за чёрт! Ах ты грецкий орех, не открывшийся к разуму за тысячу лет! Почему ты такой тупой? Лайхао, ты уж слишком умничаешь. В практике совершенствования нужно быть искренним, ступать ногами на реальную землю, чтобы каждый шаг оставлял отпечаток ноги. Не надо бузить и играть со мной как с обезьяной!»

*№204
Самоуверенность*

Мастеру Фоюаню ставили капельницу. Зазвонил сотовый телефон медсестры Цай. Поскольку её не было в палате, ординарец, чтобы не тревожить Учителя Фоюаня, нажал на телефон, чтобы сбросить звонок. Мастер Фоюань не спал, открыл глаза и спросил: «Что делаешь?»
Ординарец: «Только что зазвонил телефон медсестры Цай и я нажал на сброс, чтобы Вас не тревожить».
Мастер Фоюань: «Зачем ты нажал на сброс? Ты, Великий Герой, даже касаться не должен был телефона. Даже если она бы тебя попросила нажать на сброс, ты не должен был этого делать. Ты слишком уж умничаешь, не надо быть таким самоуверенным. Ты слишком уж самоуверен!»


*№205
Смотрение на своё мирское сознание*

Поскольку состояние Мастера Фоюаня, вызванное раком лимфы, было очень тяжёлое, буддийский монах Синьлян из провинции Фуцзянь приехал навестить его в больницу провинции Гуандун.
Мастер Фоюань, плача, сказал ему: «Хорошо, что приехал. Увиделись раз и ладно».
У всех присутствующих было тяжело на сердце. Монах Синьлян стал вместе со всеми молиться Будде (Амитабхе) за Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань: «Нужно опираться на ежедневную практику. Если в последний момент броситься к стопам Будды, это не поможет».
Монах Синьлян: «Вы, Учитель, всю жизнь молитесь Будде (Амитабхе)!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Всё равно недостаточно!»
Через некоторое время Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Это всё мои кармические препятствия. Другие не могут их взять на себя. Поэтому в древности говорили: «Вопрос жизни и смерти каждый человек решает сам, и каждый человек сам наедается досыта, когда кушает!»
Монах Синьлян спросил: «А если достиг просветления сознания и видения Сущности (Самоприроды, природы Будды)?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Всё равно нужно полировать (сознание). Достижение просветления сознания – это ещё не всё. Ещё нужно освобождать живых существ, освобождать их от страданий. Это и есть практика совершенствования (тренировка, гунфу).
Монах Синьлян спросил: «Если достиг Самадхи, то уже не чувствуешь боли?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это две разные вещи!»
Монах Синьлян: «А как нужно заниматься чаньской медитацией?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Когда умертвишь мысли, вероятно оживёт твоё тело Дхармы».
Монах Синьлян: «А как умертвить мысли?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Смотрением на своё мирское сознание!»
Монах Синьлян: «Это значит устранить сознание, стремящееся к имени (славе) и выгоде?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Включая всё, всё из всего! У сознания не должно быть препятствий и забот. Просто мирское сознание более сильно выражено».

*№206
Отсутствие дел рассматривать как процветание*

Мастер Фоюань, лёжа на кровати, сказал: «Лайхао, ты должен хорошенько делать дела!»
Ординарец Лайхао ответил: «Сейчас трудно делать дела, дела между людьми очень сложные!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если люди сложные, и ты сделайся посложнее!»
Ординарец: «Не пойдёт. Тогда от этого сам будешь страдать».
Мастер Фоюань: «Тогда отсутствие дел рассматривай как процветание!»

*№207
Не нужно торопиться*

Вечером, когда Мастер Фоюань мыл стопы, он увидел свои больные, одеревеневшие, несгибающиеся ноги и сказал: «Скоро помирать…»
Одни из монахов сказал: «Учитель, сейчас Вы не можете умереть, поскольку Вы ещё не выполнили до конца свою задачу (миссию)».
Мастер Фоюань: «Какую задачу?»
Монах: «Патриархи прошлого перед своим уходом всегда оставляли плеяду наследников. А Вы сейчас ещё не воспитали ученика, равного Вам или превосходящего Вас».
Мастер Фоюань: Уже есть такие. Не торопитесь. В будущем Вы все сможете превзойти меня, нельзя есть одним ртом, становясь большим толстяком».

*№208
Отклонения из-за одной мысли*

Один мирянин-буддист сказал: «Я слышал, как говорили, что одни наставник Дхармы очень хорошо практиковал. Но потом у него возникли отклонения в ходе практики. Поэтому я побаиваюсь слушать его аудио-наставления. Боюсь, что у меня, как и у него могут возникнуть отклонения».
Мастер Фоюань: «Здесь трудно сказать однозначно. Отклонения из-за одной мысли! Практика совершенствования – это не так легко, очень трудно. Но, в действительности, это всё мысли. Если бы у тебя не было мыслей, разве бы ты прибежал сюда?»
Буддист: «Да, да!» Затем этот буддист снова спросил: «Учитель, как мне совершенствоваться?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не меняй тему. Ты только что говорил, что делаешь поклоны по сутре Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи?»
Буддист: «Да».
Мастер Фоюань: «Продолжай делать поклоны! Каждый день придерживайся этой практики. Не только так делай каждый день, но и в мыслях каждый день не отклоняйся от этого. А это уже очень трудно!»

*№209
Прозрение и непрозрение*

Один учитель Дхармы пришёл в покои настоятеля. Мастер Фоюань стал спрашивать его о текущем положении дел в институте буддизма.
Учитель Дхармы ответил: «Идут уроки. Как классный руководитель я вместе с учащимися хожу на молебны, очень тяжело!»
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «А в других институтах буддизма как?»
Учитель Дхармы ответил: «В других институтах буддизма многим учителям Дхармы разрешается не ходить на молебны!»
Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся: «Они уже прозрели! Если прозрел, то нет необходимости ходить на молебны. Ты не прозрел, поэтому приходится немного потяжелей. Давай, давай! Не будем об этом говорить, кушай фисташки!»

*№210
Невоздержаине и воздержание* 

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань спросил своего ученика-ординарца: «Каковы пять заповедей воздержания?»
Ординарец ответил: «Убийство, воровство, похоть, обман и спиртное».
Мастер Фоюань зарычал на него: «Ты только и знаешь, что убийство. Воровство, похоть, обман и спиртное!»

Примечание: 
Пять заповедей воздержания: отказ от убийства, отказ от воровства, отказ от похоти, отказ от лжи, отказ от спиртного.


*№211
Действия превосходят слова*

Один мирянин-буддист сказал: «Учитель, я сейчас делаю поклоны по сутре Бодхисаттвы Кшитигарбхи».
Мастер Фоюань: «Как ты делаешь поклоны?»
Мирянин-буддист ответил: «Прочитав одни иероглиф, делаю коленопреклонение, на следующий иероглиф бью челом!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Выполнение поклонов опирается не на произнесение ртом!»

*№212
Регулярность, постоянство*

Один монах спросил совета у Мастера Фоюаня: «Учитель, я чувствую регресс в своей практике. Что делать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Дело нужно делать с долгосрочным устремлением».

*№213 
Дхарма приходит из уважения* 


Вечером мастер Фоюань неожиданно зарычал: «Лайхао! Что делаешь?» 
Ординарец  Лайхао ответил: «Ничего не делаю». 
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ничего не делаешь? Катись отсюда, катись!» 
Ординарец опешил от ругательства, а Мастер Фоюань добавил: «Даже немного уважения нет!» 


*№214 
Отбросить и быть свободным* 


Один мирянин-буддист спросил: «Учитель, нужно ли мне учиться медитировать в позе лотоса?» 
Мастер Фоюань: «А?» 
Буддист: «Нужно ли мне медитировать в позе лотоса?» 
«От тебя зависит медитировать сидя или не медитировать!» Если нравится заниматься сидячей медитацией, то медитируй!» 
Буддист: «У меня есть одно беспокойство по этому поводу. Я боюсь, что у меня возникнут бесовские наваждения и отклонения, когда я буду сидя медитировать. Поэтому у меня здесь есть психологический барьер». 
«Не надо привязываться!» - сказав это, Мастер Фоюань закрыл глаза и погрузился в безмолвие. 


*№215 
Вода затопляет гору Цзиньшань* 


Один мирянин-буддист пришёл в келью настоятеля, чтобы проведать Мастера Фоюаня. Увидев, что его состояние очень тяжёлое из-за болезни, он стал плакать. 
Мастер Фоюань подозвал к себе ординарца и сказал: «Очень много воды, скорей включите сушилку!» 


*№216 
Нужно быть ответственным перед самим собой* 

Однажды, мастер Фоюань увидел, что его слуга-ординарец слоняется без дела, и тогда посоветовал ему заняться чтением сутр. 
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «В тот день я сказал Лайци несколько раз: «Ты сам не хочешь заниматься! Если бы хотел заниматься, читал бы понемногу сутры каждый день! Я 365 дней в году ежедневно читал по 2-3 сутры. И сколько получается за год». И Лайци в конце концов сказал тогда одну искреннюю фразу, я слышал как он сказал тогда: «В учёбе нужно опираться на себя»». 
Мастер Фоюань: «На других нельзя опираться. Опираться на учителя? Если ты не хочешь учиться и читать, то никакого толку не будет! Во всём нужно опираться на себя. В становлении Буддой нужно самому стать Буддой. 
Другие не могут за тебя им стать! В чтении сутр ты должен сам их читать, но ты не читаешь! Расставить в келье сутры, какой от этого прок? Никакого! Поэтому во всех делах нужно самому нести ответственность, самому. Каким нужно быть монахом вы должны себе ясно представлять. Делаете дела не для других, а накапливаете добродетель счастья для себя. Выполняя больше дел для монашеской общины, вы больше накапливаете благих заслуг и больше устраняете кармических препятствий и взращиваете больше мудрости. 
Патриархи прошлого все так делали! Если ты преисполнился решимости, хорошенько тренируйся определённое время. Ты сам должен решиться!» 


*№217 
Молясь Будде, становиться Буддой* 


Один монах пришёл на поклон к Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань спросил, чем он занимается. Монах ответил: «Хочу быть рядом с Учителем. Хочу постоянно проживать здесь в монастыре. Сейчас работаю на кухне». 
Мастер Фоюань сказал:  «Мне всё равно где ты. Все должны работать и иметь долгосрочное устремление. Здесь поработал два дня и убежал, там два дня позанимался и ушёл – так нельзя! Если ушёл из дома для монашества нужно стать хорошим монахом! Если стал монахом, нужно идти до конца». 
Монах стал говорить, что не знает, как практиковать. 
Мастер Фоюань дал ему наставления: «Молись Будде! Патриархи прошлого говорили, что самая надёжная практика – это моление Будде (Амитабхе). Одна фраза – Амитофо (Амитабха) и всё. Если молиться Будде, то станешь Буддой. Если молиться чёрту, то станешь чёртом. Если молиться монахам, то станешь монахом. Когда топишь печку, моешь овощи, также можешь молиться. Когда вытираешь стол, также можешь молиться. Всю жизнь одно имя Будды и перед смертью станешь Буддой! 
Сейчас изучать Чань очень трудно! Если хочешь изучать Чань, то когда молишься, спрашивай «Кто тот, который молится Будде?». Если найдёшь его, этого будет достаточно. Молением Будде, можно стать Буддой, веришь или нет?» 
Монах: «Верю!» 
Мастер Фоюань: «Ну и хорошо, что веришь. Иди, молись Будде и работай с долгосрочным сознанием и устремлением!» 


*№218 
Взаимодействие трёх тайных* 


Однажды, монах-ординарец, сделав обряд подношения пищи голодным духам, вернулся в покои настоятеля. 
Мастер Фоюань: «Делал буддийский ритуал?» 
Ординарец: «Да». 
Мастер Фоюань: «Я хочу тебе задать вопрос. В этом обряде кормления голодных духов говорится о йоге, выполняющей кормление. Что здесь понимается под словом йога?» 
Ординарец не смог ответить. 
Мастер Фоюань, улыбаясь, сказал: «Йога – это взаимодействие трёх тайных. Три тайные – это тело, речь и ум. Руки делают тайную мудру, в сознании присутствует визуализация, а речью произносятся мантры. Вот так нужно делать. Это не просто жесты. Нужно погрузиться в созерцание вслед за произнесением текста. Три тайные должны взаимодействовать, только тогда это будет правильным выполнением!» 


*№219 
Быть невозмутимым при дуновении 8-ми «ветров»* 

Один монах попросился в отпуск. 
Мастер Фоюань его очень долго наставлял: «Пока тебе не будет 50-60 лет, не нужно заниматься распространением Дхармы во благо живых существ. Вначале нужно самому прочно встать на ноги и быть невозмутимым при дуновении 8-ми «ветров» (неблагоприятные внешние и внутренние факторы). Только тогда будет гарантия. В противном случае, боюсь, что трудно будет ручаться за себя самого!»

*№220
Великий герой, гигантом возвышающийся от неба до земли*

Мастер Фоюань лёг в больницу в г.Шаогуань. За ним заботился его ординарец, наследующий рясу и патру, Лайци. Ординарец Лайци всё время находился вместе с Мастером Фоюанем, кроме времени, которое он тратил на покупку газет на улице.
Однажды, Мастер Фоюань сказал навестившим его монахам: «Лайци, ему нелегко. Не смотрите так на его работу, обычный человек с ней не справится!»
Монахи: «Так много лекарств, нам не разобраться».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да, я сейчас во всём опираюсь на него. Без него никуда. Шутка ли! В туалет сходить по большому и маленькому приходится с его помощью. Встать с кровати - опять он помогает. Накрыться одеялом, опять он. Одеваю и снимаю носки, ем еду и лекарства – всё с его помощью. Очень много дел с утра и до вечера ему приходится выполнять, очень хлопотно».
Монахи: «Велеть ещё двум ординарцам помогать ему, научатся!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это нужно делать по собственному желанию. Если сам не желаешь, то не сможешь усидеть в больничной палате. Стать обычным монахом просто. Но стать монахом, реально делающим дело, очень трудно. Действительно нужно быть гигантом, возвышающимся от неба до земли, очень непросто!»

*№221
Дао Неба награждает трудолюбивых*

Когда мастер Фоюань давал наставления одной бхикшуни, мимо как раз проходили две мирянки-буддистки из Пекина. Мастер Фоюань подозвал их и спросил: «Посмотрите, вот она окончила институт буддизма и не работает. Как вы считаете, что надо делать в этой ситуации?»
Одна из буддисток смело ответила: «Как можно не работать? Куда бы мы ни пошли, везде надо работать, иначе для нас не будет куска хлеба».
Мастер Фоюань, воспользовавшись случаем, стал наставлять бхикшуни: «Слышала или нет? Как можно не работать? Куда бы мы ни пошли, везде нужно работать, иначе для нас не будет куска хлеба!»

*№222
Только петь и не тренироваться – это фальшиво*

Ученик-ординарец Лайгуан был искусен в умении петь буддийские песни на санскрите. Когда он был в возбуждённом состоянии, он начал петь в покоях настоятеля.
Мастер Фоюань услышал и заругался: «У тебя есть только рот, чтобы петь, но никакого толку от тебя нет в выполнении настоящего дела!»

*№223
Какая из них главная*

Когда Мастер Фоюань лежал в больнице в г.Гуанчжоу, к нему пришли две сестры, буддистки. Они стали спрашивать о молении Будде.
Мастер Фоюань: «Если молиться Будде, то молитесь. И не занимайтесь посторонними вещами!»
Одна из сестёр спросила: «Учитель, скажите, какую сутру мне сейчас лучше всего читать? Как мне совершенствоваться, какую сутру лучше читать?»
– Какую сутру ты любишь, ту и читай.
– Я люблю сутру Кшитигарбхи и Алмазную сутру.
– Хорошо!
– И какую из них лучше взять за главную?
– Так ты каждый день читай!

*№224
Говорить и делать*

Один врач стал говорить, что не хочет работать в больнице, что очень беспокойно.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Врачи вряд ли имеют к тебе претензии. Только больные могут к тебе иметь претензии. Ты плохо ухаживаешь за больными и плохо заботишься о них!»
Ординарец: «В больнице нужно быть более усердным!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нужно быть более усердным. У больных есть болезни, поэтому в сознании у них беспокойство. Ты должен входить в их положение, заботиться о них».
Ординарец: «Будучи врачом, нужно избавлять больных от беспокойств (клеш). А если у тебя самого есть беспокойства, то как лечить других?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Тебе нужно хорошо ухаживать за больным! Если больной не может двигаться, ты должен помочь ему! Если ему нужно перевернуться, то помоги ему перевернуться. А ты только знаешь, что велеть ему самому переворачиваться. Матрац ему как следует не подкладываешь, разве можно так жёстко к нему относиться?»
Ординарец: «Нужно в центр ставить больного!»
Врач: «Это всё я знаю. Так должно быть».
Мастер Фоюань: «Так должно быть. А ты делаешь так?»
Врач: «Я, я…»

*№225
Подобно кошке, ловящей рыбу*

Однажды, несколько монахов гуляли с Мастером Фоюанем. Вдруг, они увидели кошку возле пруда, которая пристально смотрела на воду.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Посмотрите! Там кошка ловит рыбу!»
Один монах продолжил: «В прошлый раз эта же кошка поймала рыбину и сразу же убежала, что и след её простыл».
Мастер Фоюань: « Посмотрите, она совсем недвижима, как раз собирается схватить рыбу!»
Ха-ха…»
Все засмеялись.

*№226
Считать учителем заповеди воздержания*

Несколько трудников, желающих стать монахами, попросили мастера Фоюаня дать наставления.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Вы должны быть очень послушными. Управляющий монастыря (первый заместитель настоятеля по хозяйственным вопросам), чжикэши (ответственный за приём гостей), вэйно (ответственный за дисциплину), учителя Дхармы как они говорят, так вы и должны поступать.
Тот, кто раньше вас стал монахом, тот ваш учитель. Тот, кто раньше вас постригся в монахи и принял полные монашеские обеты, тот и есть учитель. Не надо говорить, что только я ваш учитель. Они также ваши учителя. Те, кто принял полные монашеские обеты и раньше вас постригся в монахи, те и есть ваши учителя».

*№227
Если есть увлечённость, то не устаёшь*

У шоуцзо (заместителя настоятеля) монастыря Юньмэньсы Мингуя случился цирроз печени, но он каждый день был очень усердным. Он был занят вопросами строительства монастыря с утра до вечера, а ночью медитировал и переписывал сутры. При этом он очень аккуратно и тщательно выводил каждый иероглиф. Когда все праздновали Новый Год, он уходил в 7-дневный затвор для голодания. Он очень мало отдыхал. И по внешнему виду никто бы не сказал, что он болен.
Ординарец спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Учитель, шоуцзо Мингуй работает с утра до вечера. Он не устаёт?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил очень просто: «Если есть увлечённость, то не устаёшь!»


*№228
Быть в миру и уйти из мира*

Вечером несколько монахов стали разговаривать с Мастером Фоюанем о том, что сейчас люди не только хотят кушать, но кушать хорошо, а также хотят хорошо погулять, во всех делах стремятся к удовольствиям. Однако сейчас многие дети бедные, живут в голоде и холоде. Некоторые, закончив университет, не имеют работы. Поэтому многие ребята воруют, совершают плохие дела, в результате в обществе неспокойно, беспорядок.
Мастер Фоюань стал говорить, шутя: «Я говорю, что лучше всего становиться буддийским монахом. Если ты буддийский монах, то уже не бестолковый человек. В конце концов, хорошо ли быть монахом?  Нет свинины в пищу, нет телевизора, ничего нет. Поэтому некоторым это не нравится!
«Я сейчас только и хочу, что есть свинину». Ха-ха-ха (все засмеялись).
«Я как увижу в пруду мёртвую рыбу, сразу хочу съесть её» Ха-ха-ха (все засмеялись).
Ты ешь. Несколько монахов едят рыбу! Ха-ха-ха. Это плохие буддийские монахи. Трудно быть буддийским монахом! Вы думаете легко? Тогда легко попадёте в смешную ситуацию!
Нужно самому хорошо всё обдумать, а потом уже говорить. Посмотреть, хорошо быть монахом или нет. Нужно чётко всё обдумать, чтобы не получилось так, что, не успев повернуть глазами, вы уже теряете правильную ориентировку в пространстве!»


*Часть третья
Следовать за волной 

Подраздел четвёртый
Невообразимое

№229
Наньцюань отрубает голову кошке, 
а Мастер Фоюань убивает мышь*

В полдень, когда Мастер Фоюань разговаривал с двумя монахами с горы Юньцзюйшань, неожиданно выбежала мышь. Мастер Фоюань сразу же сказал: «Убейте её!» Ординарец кинулся вперёд и затоптал её. Мастер Фоюань, опасаясь, что она ещё не умерла, подошёл и добавил палкой несколько раз, сказав при этом: «Она ещё не испустила дух, притворяется мёртвой». Затем, повернувшись к гостям, он сказал: «Кого нужно убивать, того надо убивать. Кого нужно отпускать на волю, того нужно отпускать».
После этого случая эти два монаха стали очень уважительно смотреть на Мастера Фоюаня.

*№230
Цель должна быть ясной*

Несколько мирян-буддистов решили уйти в отпуск (и покинуть монастырь Юньмэньсы, где они работали).
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Вы возвращайтесь в Гуанчжоу, но не нужно ехать в Пекин!»
Перед отъездом эти буддисты обнаружили, что колесо в их машине проколото и спущено.

*№231
Невообразимый уровень*

На одном из молебнов Шуйлу (о переводе душ умерших на суше и воде в Чистые Земли) Мастер Фоюань давал наставления. Вдруг, к его ноге подполз большой таракан. Мастер Фоюань, увидев, что внимание всех привлечено этим тараканом и все на него смотрят, взял и раздавил его своей ногой. Ногу он поднял только после окончания лекции. Таракан, действительно, лежал мёртвый, кверху брюхом.
Один монах, обычно увидев тараканов, сразу убивал их, очень жестоко. Мастер Фоюань стал наставлять этого монаха: «Не надо их убивать, не надо их убивать!»

*№232
У тебя большая сила Дхармы*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань и монах Минцзянь отправились на монастырскую плантацию овощей. Устав, они присели на камень отдохнуть. К Мастеру Фоюаню подполз червяк. Мастер Фоюань внимательно смотрел на него и когда червяк уже был в полуметре от него, сказал монаху Минцзяню: «Дай ему Прибежище!».
Когда монах Минцзянь стал читать текст буддийского Прибежища, червяк перестал ползти. После дачи Прибежища, Мастер Фоюань встал и своей тростью пошевелил насекомое. Монах Минцзянь с удивлением обнаружил, что насекомое уже умерло.
Монах Минцзянь спросил: «Как оно умерло?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «У тебя большая сила Дхармы!»

*№233
Насколько возможно стараться не убивать живых существ*

Однажды вечером, шёл ливень и дул сильный ветер. Мастер Фоюань читал книгу. Вдруг, маленький муравей заполз ему на книгу. Мастер Фоюань осторожно взял его, вынес на улицу и отпустил. Монах Минцзянь. Увидев это, спросил: «Учитель, вчера Вы убили такую большую мышь, а сегодня почему Вы так жалеете этого маленького муравья?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Насколько возможно надо стараться не убивать живых существ».

*№234
Яблоко на благополучие*

Один мирянин-буддист вечером прибыл в монастырь Юньмэньсы. Встретившись с Мастером Фоюанем, он сразу же решил возвращаться обратно. Мастер Фоаюнь попросил его остаться на день и переночевать, и уехать на следующий день. Но этот буддист сказал, что ему срочно нужно на работу, нет других вариантов. Мастер Фоюань всё равно стал настаивать остаться: «Слишком поздно, сегодня не надо возвращаться. Дорога плохая!» Но буддист упрямо настаивал на возвращении. Мастер Фоюань с алтаря взял яблоко и дал этому буддисту: «Если действительно надо возвращаться, то поезжай без промедления. Давай, возьми яблоко на благополучную дорогу».
На следующий день этот мирянин-буддист позвонил и сказал, что в тот вечер на дороге случилась авария. К счастью, он не пострадал. Этот буддист сказал, что Мастер Фоюань обладает сиддхи, даром предвидения. Мастер Фоюань услышав это, сказал: «Хорошо, хорошо, спасибо за информацию. Это Бодхисаттва тебя охраняет и ко мне не имеет никакого отношения. Не надо рассказывать об этом!»

*№235
3 тысячи второстепенных правил должного поведения* 

Один монах шёл как-то рядом с Мастером Фоюанем и волочил ноги по земле, сильно шаркая. Мастер Фоюань обернулся и посмотрел на него. Однако этот монах ничего не понял и продолжал идти сзади, сильно шаркая ногами. 
Вдруг, Мастер Фоюань развернулся и стал на него смотреть. У этого монаха на лице было написано недоумение. А Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Когда идёшь не нужно волочить ноги по земле. У буддийских монахов есть 3 тысячи второстепенных правил должного поведения. Нужно двигаться подобно ветру, бесшумно!»

*№236
Сыновняя почтительность трогает*

В первой половине дня монах Минцзянь гулял во дворе вместе со своей матерью. Увидев Мастера Фоюаня. Он хотел было уйти, но Мастер Фоюань позвал его и велел разыскать монаха Минхая. Вскоре монах Минцзянь вернулся и сообщил, что сегодня у монаха Минхая день рождения, видимо поэтому его нигде не видно. 
Мастер Фоюань велел ему идти в кхэтхан (канцелярия по приёму гостей) и распорядиться о проведении обряда дачжай (благопожелания душам умерших предков), а также велел ему вывесить табличку «Моление  о дожде».
Вывесив табличку, монах Минцзянь сказал Мастеру Фоюаню: «Завтра 8-е число, день рождения Дандя (управляющего хозяйством монастыря)».
Мастер Фоюань весело сказал: «Хорошо, завтра я и для него проведу обряд дачжай!»
Во второй половине дня действительно пошёл дождь.

*№237
Гости приходят, а их намерения уже известны*

Однажды, трое учеников Мастера Фоюаня, поскольку очень хотели уйти в ретрит, а свободное место было в ретрите только одно, решили пойти к Мастеру Фоюаню, чтобы кинуть жребий.
Как только они пришли в покои настоятеля, Мастер Фоюань увидев их, сразу же сказал: «Вы приберите ретритный домик, вскоре приедет Мастер из Тайваня, чтобы уйти в затвор».
Трое учеников были ошарашены.

*№238
Есть начало, но нет завершения*

Мастер Фоюань готовился постричь в монахи одного трудника при монастыре. Мастер Фоюань спросил его: «Ты, правда, хочешь постричься в монахи?»
Трудник: «Правда!»
Мастер Фоюань пощупал у него на голове последние остатки волос и спросил: «Став монахом, нельзя раскаиваться об этом. Ты сейчас ещё можешь раскаяться. Раскаиваешься ли ты?»
Трудник: «Нет. Хочу стать монахом Чистой Земли Запада. Желаю даже идти на смерть, пожертвовав жизнью, но не поворачивать назад!»
Через несколько дней этот человек расстригся и снова вернулся  в мир.



*№239
Стучать по горе, пугая тигра; удар на расстоянии*

В народную больницу провинции, чтобы ухаживать за Мастером Фоюанем пришли на смену монах Минцзянь и ещё один монах.
Вдруг, Мастер Фоюань проснулся и зарыдал. Он стал говорить, что ему во сне приснился этот монах, который решился расстричься. И что он побирался на улице вместе с женой.
Мастер Фоюань продолжал плакать и монах Минцзянь стал увещевать его: «Учитель, не плачьте. Хорошенько отдыхайте. Не надо слишком много заботиться о его делах».
Неожиданно, выслушав эти слова утешения, Мастер Фоюань полностью преобразился из плачущего в гневный алмазный облик, и тут же дал монаху Минцзяню оплеуху, сильно ругаясь при этом: «Да у тебя совести нет! Он же мой ученик. Как же я могу о нём не заботиться?»
Затем Мастер Фоюань велел этому монаху встать на колени и дать клятву. Остальным присутствующим при этом монахам он велел быть в качестве свидетелей.
Мастер Фоюань трижды спросил: «Расстрижёшься ли ты, уйдёшь ли в мир?»
 – Нет, не расстригусь.
– Заведёшь ли себе жену?
– Нет, не заведу.
– Сможешь ли контролировать себя, быть хозяином своих чувств?
– Смогу себя контролировать.
– Держи тогда своё слово. Сегодня мы здесь свидетели твоей клятвы!
Кто мог предположить, что буквально через несколько дней один из свидетелей, ученик Мастера Фоюаня, расстригся и ушёл в мир.
Когда Мастер Фоюань ругал монаха Минцзяня, он сказал, что ученик расстрижётся. Но, ничего не поделаешь, у этого ученика не было достаточно остроты восприятия!

продолжение см. на дзен-портале:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/

----------

Марина В (27.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Глава 9
Не искать вовне

Коан №307
Волшебное сознание Таковости, наивысшая драгоценность, исполняющая желания
*

Мастер Фоюань сказал монаху Минцзину, что под кислородным баллоном есть драгоценность. Монах Минцзин искал, искал и затем спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Это трость?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет!»
Минцзин: «Это серп?» Поскольку в монастыре Юньмэньсы делают акцент на сидячей медитации и сельскохозяйственном труде, в келье Мастера Фоюаня было много сельскохозяйственных инструментов.
Мастер Фоюань: «Тоже нет! Подожди, я сейчас поднимусь (сяду) и поищу!»
Ординарец помог Мастеру Фоюаню сесть и тогда Мастер Фоюань сказал, что драгоценность украл ординарец.
Ординарец спросил: «Учитель, я украл какую драгоценность?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Сядь, эта драгоценность!»
Ординарец ответил: «Учитель, эту драгоценность не своруешь!»
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся.

*№307
妙哉真如心，无上摩尼宝*

源公告诉明景师，氧气瓶下面有个宝贝。明景师就找呀找，问源公：“是拐
杖吗？”
“不是的！”
“那是砍刀啰？”因云门寺农禅并重，源公房间很多农作的工具。
“也不是的！”源公说，“你等我起来找！”
侍者扶源公坐起来后，说是被侍者给偷走了。
侍者问：“老和尚，我偷走了什么宝贝呢？”
“坐起来，这个宝贝！”
侍者答：“老和尚，这个宝贝是偷不走的哦！”
源公哈哈大笑。

----------

Марина В (27.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть седьмая
Следовать за волной 

Подраздел пятый
Благословления в благоприятных и 
неблагоприятных обстоятельствах

№240
Именно поскольку не понимаешь, 
именно поэтому и велю тебе читать*

Однажды, Мастеру Фоюаню прислали комментарий Дзэн-мастера Цинляна к сутре Хуянь. Мастер Фоюань подарил этот комментарий своему ординарцу.
Ординарец сказал: «Учитель, это я не понимаю».
Мастер Фоюань зарычал: «Тупой чёрт! Если бы ты понимал, разве я велел бы тебе это читать? Поскольку не понимаешь, именно поэтому и велю тебе читать!»

*№241
Лёгкая еда на ночь*

Ученик-ординарец Лайци, наследующий рясу и патру Мастера Фоюаня, уехал из монастыря на некоторое время. Буддистка-мирянка Ланьгу (в настоящее время монахиня Минся) варила в это время рисовую кашу Мастеру Фоюаню, а другой ординарец каждый вечер относил её Учителю.
Обычно Мастер Фоюань читал книги и газеты допоздна. Как только ординарец  приносил еду в коридор, Мастер Фоюань выключал свет. На самом деле он не спал, а просто сидел на стуле. Через окно ему была видна тень ординарца. Ординарец не осмеливался позвать Учителя и относил еду обратно вниз и клал её в термос. Когда ординарец доходил до противоположного здания и бросал взор обратно, оказывалось, что свет у Мастера Фоюаня снова загорался!  Тогда ординарец снова торопился отнести еду Учителю. Но, подойдя к келье Учителя, всё повторялось снова и ему опять приходилось возвращаться ни с чем. И ординарец снова клал еду в термос. 
Видя, что свет в келье Учителя Фоюаня снова загорелся, ординарец настойчиво предпринял ещё одну попытку отнести еду Учителю. В этот раз свет в келье Учителя не выключался, но Мастер Фоюань не разрешил ему войти.
Тогда ординарец через окошко стал говорить: «Учитель, покушайте на ночь!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не буду есть. Если у тебя есть способности, помоги мне и съешь её!»

*№242
Иногда беспокойно, иногда нет*

Мастер Фоюань мыл стопы и, вздохнув, сказал: «Не знаю, почему на сердце так беспокойно с утра до вечера!»
Ординарец спросил: «Учитель, Вы говорите, что у Вас на сердце беспокойно?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Да!»
Ординарец: «А почему у меня нет беспокойства?»
Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся: «Ты достиг совершенства в практике, а я ещё не достиг! У тебя нет ума (сознания), поэтому нет беспокойств. А у меня есть ум (сознание), поэтому есть беспокойства».
Ординарец сказал: «В действительности, эту фразу я у Вас выучил. Когда обычно буддисты рассказывают свои беспокойства, Вы им всегда говорите не беспокоиться. А почему Вы сейчас забеспокоились?»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Потому что в практике не достиг совершенства. Иногда беспокоюсь, иногда нет».
*
№243
Удары палкой, окрики и сострадание*

В 2001 году ординарец Лайхао поступил  в институт буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы и приблизился к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Однажды, ему принесли от настоятеля Фоюаня каллиграфическую надпись. Лайхао был испуган от такого неожиданного благоволения настоятеля. На следующий день Лайхао позвал к себе заведующий учебной частью института. Лайхао подумал, что, наверное, нарушил какой-то пункт по дисциплине. Но оказалось, что настоятель Фоюань велел ему переехать в покои настоятеля, чтобы одновременно учиться и быть ординарцем настоятеля. Лайхао давно слышал о строгости Мастера Фоюаня, его ударах палкой и окриках. Поэтому вначале он наотрез отказывался. Поэтому заведующий учебной частью велел ему самому пойти к настоятелю Фоюаню и объясниться.
Когда Лайхао пришёл в покои настоятеля, Мастер Фоюань как раз делал простирания перед статуей Будды. Как раз когда Лайхао хотел было что-то сказать, Мастер Фоюань его опередил и спросил: «Когда переедешь сюда?»
Лайхао молчал.
После того, как Мастер Фоюань поставил благовония и закончил делать простирания, Лайхао кинулся ему в ноги: «Учитель, я боюсь, что не справлюсь с такой ответственной должностью. Вы всё-таки выберите более достойную кандидатуру в институте буддизма!»
Мастер Фоюань нахмурился: «Откуда ты знаешь, что ты недостойный? Не быть, не делать, что в этом хорошего? Станешь ординарцем, будешь подметать полы, ухаживать за гостями. Что, даже этого не сможешь?»
Затем Мастер Фоюань взял веник и стал подметать гостиную. Лайхао поторопился ему помочь в этом. Но Мастер Фоюань стукнул его веником, ругая: «Ты же не хочешь быть ординарцем?»
Монах Минсян (будущий молодой настоятель монастыря Юньмэньсы) тоже хотел помочь подметать. Но Мастер Фоюань отодвинул и его в сторону: «Отойдите в сторону. Я сам. Что здесь сложного? Просят тебя, а ты отказываешься?» Это он так ругал Лайхао.
Лайхао, увидев, что Мастер Фоюань рассердился, стал плакать, стоя  в сторонке. На душе у него было тяжело и ему было очень стыдно. Но вид у него был как у «мёртвой свиньи, которой не страшно, когда её обливают кипятком». Как его в этот день не уговаривали, он не соглашался. 
Затем монахи Минсян и Лайгуан стал один за другим уговаривать Лайхао стать ординарцем и переехать в покои настоятеля, чтобы не сердить Мастера Фоюаня. Но Лайхао не воспринял уговоры и даже стал угрожать прекращением учёбы. В тот же день он собрал свои вещи и сказал: «Если будете продолжать принуждать меня, я больше не буду здесь учиться!»
Мастер Фоюань, узнав об этом, сказал: «Быть или не быть ординарцем – это не так важно. Но ты должен здесь учиться».
Прошло два дня. Лайхао всё обдумал и передал через ординарца Лайци Мастеру Фоюаню 4 своих условия. Если Мастер Фоюань согласен их удовлетворить, то он соглашается переехать в покои настоятеля. Мастер Фоюань согласился с условиями и Лайхао стал ординарцем.
Лайхао очень хорошо запомнил день переезда в покои настоятеля. Монахи из старого зала медитации сказали Лайхао: «Учитель Фоюань с самого раннего утра велел очень чисто прибрать твою новую келью. Также он сам сходил на верхний этаж зала медитации и принёс вниз для тебя кровать. Также он для тебя определил направление (как ставить кровать). Кроме того, он для тебя нашёл письменный стол и поставил его к тебе в комнату. Действительно, ты счастливый!» У Лайхао, когда он слушал это, выступили слёзы.
Мастер Фоюань жил на третьем этаже. Каждый день, когда он спускался вниз, он кричал: «Лайхао!» Лайхао поднимался наверх, чтобы поддержать Учителя и принести термос с кипятком. В самом начале Лайхао не понимал, как ему быть ординарцем. Мастер Фоюань сам его учил, держа за руку. Если по прошествии нескольких дней Лайхао не понимал, то Мастер Фоюань начинал ругать его, а затем и бить.
И ещё, что было смешно: когда только Лайхао вселился в покои настоятеля, он ещё не был привычен к тому, чтобы быть обруганным или побитым. Часто он был бит безвинно. А Мастер Фоюань мало на это обращал внимания. Если прав, три удара тростью, не прав, также три удара тростью. И никаких тебе объяснений!
В самом начале у Лайхао часто было подавленное настроение. Мастер Фоюань, побив его, уходил и не обращал на него внимания. Тогда Лайхао запирался  в своей келье и не обращал внимания на Учителя Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань через некоторое время приходил к нему и миролюбивым тоном говорил: «Лайхао, что делаешь? Почему до сих пор на меня сердишься? Ха-ха… В обед давай я тебя приглашу отобедать, хорошо?»  И Лайхао примирительно улыбался.
Через некоторое время, увидев, что ординарец адаптировался, Мастер Фоюань переставал шутить. И если бил, то бил, как ни было больно ординарцу, чтобы он сам учился и рос. Если Мастер Фоюань видел, что ординарец слишком уж весёлый, то он для него находил беспокойства.  И когда Учитель Фоюань видел, что ординарец не может выйти из беспокойства, он его искусно наставлял. Подобно тому, как добрая мать учит ребёнка ходить. Вначале она тебя поддерживает, а потом отпускает, чтобы ты шёл сам. И если ты упадёшь, позволяет тебе самому потихоньку подняться.
Затем Лайхао перебрался на второй этаж покоев настоятеля. И по-прежнему каждый день Мастер Фоюань кричал ему с утра: «Лайхао!»
Когда Лайхао спрашивал, что надо, Учитель Фоюань всегда отвечал: «Ничего!» Когда Лайхао обычно собирался идти в институт буддизма на занятия, Мастер Фоюань, увидев его, всегда спрашивал: «Куда собрался?» Лайхао отвечал: «На занятия». Мастер Фоюань всегда говорил при этом: «Иди!» И провожал глазами Лайхао, пока тот не выходил за дверь.
Здесь видно сострадание и искренняя забота Учителя Фоюаня. Это подобно тому, как патриарх Юньмэнь звал своего ординарца дзэн-мастера Юаня. Каждый день патриарх Юньмэнь окликал его: «Ординарец Юань!» Ординарец Юань откликался: «А?» Юньмэнь тогда говорил: «Что это?» И так на протяжении 18 лет, пока ординарец в один прекрасный день не постиг суть вопроса. Патриарх Юньмэнь ему говорил: «Потом я уже не буду тебя звать». Но у упрямого Лайхао не было достаточно сообразительности. И до сих пор он не обрёл прозрения. Очень ему из-за этого горестно и больно!

*№244
Дхармы находятся в полной гармонии*

Ординарец делал массаж Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Лайхао, я тебе передавал Дхарму (Учитель, постригший Лайхао в монахи рано ушёл из жизни, поэтому Мастер Фоюань передал ему полные монашеские обеты и Дхарму). Это не просто так. Как говорится, если одну Дхарму постиг, то и все Дхармы постигнешь. Нужно отсюда начать (он показал на место, где делали операцию на левой ноге). Если постигнешь Дхарму внутри сознания, то постигнешь всё, и все дела придут в полную гармонию».
Ординарец спросил: «Ваше Святейшество, как постигнуть Дхарму внутри сознания?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Зови меня шифу (Учитель)! Среди учителей есть учитель, постригший в монахи; учитель, давший полные монашеские обеты и учитель, передавший Дхарму. Я твой учитель, передавший тебе Дхарму. Это подобно тому, как я называю Мастера Сюйюня учителем, передавшим мне Дхарму».

*№245
Прямое сердце – это место пребывания Дао*

Ночью Учитель Фоюань проснулся и попросил воды. Ординарец налил ему стакан. Он сказал, что вода горячая. Тогда ординарец стал переливать воду из стакана в стакан, чтобы её остудить.
«Побыстрее, сынок!» - Мастер Фоюань стал торопить.
Ординарец быстро передал ему воду, но он вдруг сказал: «Не буду пить!»
Пришлось воду вылить. Через некоторое время Мастер Фоюань снова сказал: «Хочу пить!» Лайхао налил стакан воды, но в этот раз Мастер Фоюань сказал, что она слишком холодная (в действительности она не была холодной). Лайхао добавил немного кипятка и передал ему. Мастер Фоюань снова сказал, что пить не будет. Тогда Лайхао решил схитрить и не стал выливать воду, зная, что с Мастером Фоюанем трудно совладать. 
И действительно он снова закричал: «Хочу пить!» Лайхао по-быстрому сделал воду тёплой. В этот раз Мастер Фоюань ничего не сказал. Боясь, что вода намочит одежду Учителя, Лайхао поддерживал таз под стаканом. Мастер Фоюань, выпив два глотка, попросил, чтобы ему сделали массаж. Но он не позволил Лайхао опустить стакан. Лайхао оказался в затруднении. У него не хватало рук, и он стал думать, что делать. Пока он думал, Мастер Фоюань откинул рукой таз далеко от себя, ругаясь: «Чертёнок, не буду пить!»
В это раз Лайхао тоже рассердился. Всё же он был молодой и мирские привычки ещё не были изжиты. Хотя он не подал виду, но внутри у него кипел гнев! Лайхао помог Мастеру Фоюаню прилечь, поднял таз и рассерженный сел в сторонке, не обращая внимания на Учителя.
Через некоторое время Мастер Фоюань, может специально, стал кричать имя другого ординарца: «Минхао! Минхао!» Поскольку рядом был ещё монах Миншань, поэтому Лайхао не откликнулся.
Мастер Фоюань: «Лайхао!» Лайхао подбежал к Учителю и спросил: «Учитель, что случилось?» Мастер Фоюань, что было не часто, стал ласково говорить: «Лайхао, ты рассердился на меня? Ты имеешь претензии к тому, что я сейчас сделал?»
Пользуясь представившимся редким случаем, ординарец храбро сказал: «Да, если сказать, что я не имею претензий, это будет неправдой! Это я также говорю от имени тех, кто кроме меня ухаживают за Вами». (Поскольку у Мастера Фоюаня было много необычных приёмов, поэтому обычный человек на выдерживал. Только за первую половину дня сменили троих человек, дежуривших у его постели. Все они были им побиты. Многие были рассержены этими необычными уникальными методами Мастера Фоюаня, но не осмеливались сказать об этом. Так один монах пришёл навестить его, но получил в ответ сразу несколько оплеух, поскольку по своей глупости получив первую оплеуху, сразу не убежал, а остался). Когда Лайхао сказал это, медсестра и монах Миншань, которые были рядом, испугались. Они, наверное, подумали, что Лайхао пришёл конец и впереди их ждёт интересный спектакль. Но Мастер Фоюань не рассердился. Он сказал: «Неплохо. Ты, чертёнок, не боишься говорить правду. Правильно. «Прямое сердце – это место пребывания Дао!»

*№246
Тренировка тела и сознания*

Вечером ординарец делал массаж Мастеру Фоюаню. Поскольку он очень устал, поэтому клевал носом. Мастер Фоюань увидел это и засмеялся: «Жаль тебя, Лайхао! Хочешь спать, а ещё надо мне массаж делать».
Ординарец почесал за затылком и ответил: «Нет. Не хочу спать!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Это для тебя тоже тренировка! Обычно нужно побольше тренироваться».


*№247
Не разделять на кто прав, кто виноват*

Один монах нарушил дисциплину. Гэсхи (монах, следящий за дисциплиной) доложил об этом Мастеру Фоюаню. Но вопреки ожиданиям в ответ получил от Мастера Фоюаня несколько оплеух. Этот гэсхи был молодой, поэтому он рассердился и сказал Мастеру Фоюаню: «Вы действительно не разделяете на кто прав, а кто виноват!» Гэсхи в гневе спрятался в колокольной и сел там медитировать. Мастер Фоюань очень долго его искал.
Затем этот гэсхи сам пошёл к Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Иди, покайся!»
Гэсхи, сдерживаясь от гнева, сказал: «Либо Вы меня освобождаете от должности гэсхи, либо Вы отпускаете меня из монастыря».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Уйти ты не можешь! Гэсхи ты должен быть! И покаяться ты должен!»
Этот гэсхи, воспользовавшись тем, что Мастер Фоюань уехал из монастыря на совещание, поручил шоуцзо (заместителю настоятеля) другого монастыря Хуэйтуну, который как раз принимал участие в усиленной семидневной медитации в монастыре Юньмэньсы, должность гэсхи (ответственного за дисциплину среди монахов монастыря), оставил письмо и убежал из монастыря. Мастер Фоюань, вернувшись, прочитал это письмо и плача, стал ругать шоуцзо Хуэйтуна: «Ты отпустил моего ученика. Как так получилось? Теперь оставайся у меня на должности гэсхи».

*№248
Где нет пути?*

У Мастера Фоюаня были очень большие стопы. Учитель Дхармы Хогуан из монастыря Гуйюань г.Ухань часто своими руками изготавливал обувь и высылал её Мастеру Фоюаню. 
Однажды получили его посылку, которая была очень плотно сверху обшита тканью в три ряда.
Мастер Фоюань сказал ординарцу: «Открой её». Ординарец был по харакету очень торопливым, поэтому взял ножницы и хотел прямо проткнуть и разрезать упаковку. Но Мастер Фоюань закричал на него: «Такой хороший мешок. Зачем его разрывать?» Мастер Фоюань подошёл, чтобы помочь. Он двумя руками с двух сторон натягивал ткань, а ординарец очень легко распарывал шов с одной стороны.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Ещё есть?»
Ординарец ответил: «Больше нет шва (дословно по-китайски путь нити).
Мастер Фоюань заругался: «Где нет пути? (пути нити, шва)
Ординарец внимательно стал поворачивать упаковку и обнаружил ещё с одного края очень тонкий шов. Ему снова пришлось приложить свои старания так, что у него даже выступил пот. Но всё же ему удалось распустить шов.
Вдруг Мастер Фоюань бросил фразу: «Не надо, выбрось его (мешок, упаковку)». И прямиком пошёл наверх к себе в келью.
Ординарец стоял с ножницами в руках, сбитый с толку.

*№249
Поезжай поровнее*

В монастыре Байлусы.
Мастер Фоюань велел Цай Миндэну отвезти его по делам на машине.
В дороге Мастер Фоюань стал его торопить: «Поезжай побыстрее, побыстрее!» 
Цай Миндэн помчался на полной скорости. Мастер Фоюань тогда стал ругать его: «Зачем ты так быстро едешь? Хочешь, чтобы я разбился?»
Цай Миндэн только тогда понял, что Мастер Фоюань просил его ехать просто поровнее, а не на самом деле быстро.

*№250
Досточтимый ученик*

Вечером Мастер Фоюань позвал ординарца и сказал ему, что у него болит голова.
Ординарец спросил: «Почему?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Потому что ты непослушный ребёнок!»
Ординарец стал быстро говорить «Омитофо» (Будда Амитабха), раскаиваясь.
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Хорошо, хорошо. Сделай мне массаж ног!»

*№251
Только не останавливаясь, можно возродиться*
(Прим. слово возродиться также имеет значение поворачиваться)

В больнице провинции Гуандун заведующий хозяйством монастыря монах Минянь и монах Яого дежурили у постели Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань мучался весь вечер, и всё время просил их переворачивать его. Через несколько часов он закричал: «Зачем вы меня всё время поворачиваете то туда, то сюда?»
Оба монаха обрадовались, что можно будет передохнуть. Но, кто мог подумать, что не успели они немного посидеть, как Мастер Фоюань снова закричал: «Переворачивайте!»
Оба монаха, услышав это, покрылись потом!

*№252
Сознание правильное, Дхарма правильная*

Летом 2000 года у монаха-ординарца Лайгуана появились суетные мысли. Ему стало казаться, что он в монастыре Юньмэньсы ничему не научится. И он всё время подумывал о том, чтобы уехать и поступить в институт буддизма для обретения новых знаний.
Однажды утром он, одев короткую рубашку, вытирал поднос из под благовоний. Мастер Фоюань спустился из своей кельи, поставил три благовония и сделал три простирания. Затем он очень строгим, свирепым взглядом посмотрел на ординарца и сказал: «Сегодня очень жарко!» 
Ординарец Лайгуан быстро побежал в свою келью, одел монашескую рясу и только тогда снова вышел.
Поскольку Лайгуан поставил поднос неровно, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Посмотри, как ты поставил этот поднос!» Затем Учитель Фоюань стал смотреть на ординарца очень сильным, давящим взглядом. Затем Мастер Фоюань, показав на грудь ординарца, сказал: «Твоё сознание искривлено!»
В тот же момент мысли покинуть монастырь Юньмэньсы у ординарца полностью исчезли.

*№253
Главным принципом является охранение сознания от ошибок, 
алчности (страсти)*

Зимой один мирянин-буддист прислал Мастеру Фоюаню посылку. Внутри лежал жёлтый плащ и мешочек сладостей. Мастер Фоюань, улыбаясь, отдал плащ ординарцу и сказал: «Лайхао, возьми себе для сидячей медитации».
Ординарец взял себе плащ, но про себя ещё думал о мешочке со сладостями, поскольку Мастер Фоюань из-за повреждённого тройничного лицевого нерва не ел сладости.
Но Мастер Фоюань как будто не собирался ему давать сладости и бросил их на стол. Видя, что ординарец медлит и не уходит, он обругал его: «Что смотришь? Ты уже их ел, что здесь стоишь без дела?»

*№254
Решение вопроса жизни и смерти*

Несколько трудников монастыря, желающих стать монахами, в сопровождении монахов-свидетелей прибыли в покои настоятеля, чтобы просить о пострижении.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Хотите в монахи, а утренний и вечерний молебны знаете наизусть?»
Монахи-свидетели ответили: «Знают».
Мастер Фоюань спросил одного трудника: «Зачем ты хочешь стать монахом?»
Трудник ответил: «Чтобы стать Буддой».
Затем он спросил другого трудника, стоящего на коленях: «А ты?»
Тот ответил: «Чтобы решить вопрос жизни и смерти».
Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся: «И ты тоже сможешь решить вопрос жизни и смерти?»
Трудник молчал.

*№255
Бесполезная вещь*

Один монах дежурил вместо другого у постели Мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань, видя, что он пришёл в первый раз, стал придираться к нему. То здесь не так, то там не так.
Этот монах с самого начала очень сердился, что ему надо дежурить. И когда он дежурил, было видно, что он всё делает с большой неохотой.
Мастер Фоюань попросил его сделать массаж ног: «Сильнее!»
Монах прибавил усилий.
Мастер Фоюань всё равно крикнул: «Ещё сильнее!»
Тогда этот монах, как будто выплёскивая всю свою злость, стал изо всех сил массировать. Мастер Фоюань не кричал, что больно, а наоборот, был недоволен, что у этого монаха недостаточно злости. Он обругал его: «Твою мать, чёртова вещь! Не ел что ли?»
Монах после этого ругательства не выдержал и ушёл, отказавшись дежурить. Мастер Фоюань спросил ординарца: «Ушёл?»
Ординарец ответил: «Ушёл».
Мастер Фоюань: «Никчёмная вещь!»

*№256
Бульон*

Когда Мастер Фоюань лежал в больнице, его записали как Фоюань (Источник Будды). Поэтому медсёстры стали называть его дедушкой Будда.
Однажды из-за химиотерапии Мастер Фоюань отказался несколько раз принимать еду. Медсестра стала уговаривать его: «Дедушка Будда, человек – это железо, а рис – это сталь. Если Вы не сможете съесть рис, то выпейте немного бульона!» 
Все рассмеялись, засмеялся и Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо, выпью немного!»
Медсестра была довольна тем, что уговорила Мастера Фоюаня покушать. Но когда она принесла бульон, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Зачем все эти бульоны?»

*№257
Что особенного?*

Вечером ординарец и монах Миншань на несколько минут раньше времени поднялись наверх, боясь, что предыдущая смена заждалась и хочет кушать. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Действительно, пришли сами без приглашения. Посмотрите, они уже заждались!»
Ординарец сказал: «Скоро уже время смены».
Через некоторое время раздался стук палок, призывающий на медитацию в зал Чань.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Сколько времени?»
Ему ответили: «6 часов».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что особенного? Всего на полчаса раньше. Если не хотите этим заниматься, катитесь отсюда!»

*№258
Находиться от Учителя на почтительном расстоянии*

Группа мирян-буддистов вместе с Мастером Фоюанем и ординарцем Лайгуаном пришла к ступе с шарирой Мастера Сюйюня.
Ординарец Лайгуан поддерживал Мастера Фоюаня. Видя, что нога Мастера Фоюаня двинулась вперёд, Лайгуан также сделал шаг и случайно наступил ему на ногу. Мастер Фоюань, не задумываясь, дал ему оплеуху.
Ординраец Лайгуан почувствовал как будто холодная, прохладная вода вошла в него через макушку. Все мысли исчезли, и он почувствовал необыкновенную чистоту и свежесть. Ординарец сразу же упал на колени и стал раскаиваться перед Мастером Фоюанем.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Я же говорил много раз, зачем всё время наступаешь мне на ноги? Нужно находиться от учителя на почтительном расстоянии, понял?»

*№259
От долгой тренировки стал стальным*

Мастер Фоюань обычно в  7 часов завтракал. Ординарец, наследующий рясу и патру, Лайци приготовил ему завтрак. Но Мастер Фоюань взял трость и пошёл погулять. Он проинспектировал весь монастырь и только в 9 часов вернулся завтракать. Ординарец Лайци разогрел завтрак. Но поданная им еда уже немного пожелтела. (Мастер Фоюань из-за больного тройничного лицевого нерва только ел жидкое. Свежесваренный рис с овощами имеет немного синеватый цвет)
Мастер Фоюань отодвинул чашку и сказал: «Не буду есть! На что это похоже?»
Замечательным является тот факт, что ординарец Лайци каждый раз в таких случаях с улыбкой на лице готовил еду заново. Его натренировал Мастер Фоюань.

----------

Алексей Е (30.11.2011), Бодо (01.12.2013), Содпа Тхарчен (03.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть девятая
Не искать вовне

№301
Чань и чай Шестого Патриарха*

В институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы практически каждый семестр, либо третьего числа шестого лунного месяца (по традиции день рождения Шестого Патриарха) организовывали пеший переход из монастыря Юньмэньсы в монастырь Наньхуасы для поклонения Шестому Патриарху.
Однажды, ординарец вернулся с поклонения Шестому Патриарху. 
Мастер Фоюань спросил его: «Куда ходил?»
Ординарец: «Ходил пешком поклониться Бодхисаттве Шестому Патриарху»
Мастер Фоюань: «Увидел Шестого Патриарха?»
Ординарец: «Увидел».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что сказал Шестой Патриарх? Не пригласил тебя выпить с ним чаю?»
Ординарец не нашёлся, что ответить.

----------

Chikara (03.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть седьмая
Следовать за волной

Подраздел шестой
Акцент как на тренировке в медитации (Чань), так и на сельскохозяйственных работах

№260
У риса тоже есть Дао*

Акцент как на тренировке в медитации (Чань), так и на сельскохозяйственных работах – это традиция, унаследованная монастырём Юньмэньсы от патриархов. Все монахи обязаны принимать участие в сельскохозяйственных работах.
Однажды, монахи монастыря Юньмэньсы собирали урожай риса. Мастер Фоюань спросил одного монаха, который оказался в зале для гостей: «Откуда пришёл?»
Монах: «Пришёл со сбора риса».
Мастер Фоюань: «А почему не приходил, когда садили рис?»
Монах не нашёлся, что ответить.

*№261
Рис умер*

Мастер Фоюань прогуливался по рисовому полю. Монах Минцзянь спросил: «Шифу, Вы входили в состояние медитации?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Вхождение в самадхи. С утра до вечера входим в самадхи. Ты же тоже входишь в самадхи! Вечером входим в самадхи, днём – выходим».
Затем монах Минцзянь спросил: «Учитель, у Вас бывают клеши?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Клеши – это бодхи».
Как раз они шли по краю рисового поля. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Почему этот рис умер?»

*№262
Чтобы избавиться от вожделения*

Мастер Фоюань: «Зачем Вы сюда прибежали?»
Монах: «Сегодня воскресенье».
Мастер Фоюань заругался: «В воскресенье не можете заняться делом? Хотя бы посадили какие-нибудь овощи! Весь день слоняетесь без дела. Некому следить за вами. Послушайте, что я скажу. Если нет дел, то почитайте дома книги, займитесь написанием иероглифов или помогите другим в труде, посадите овощи».
Мастер Фоюань: «Я люблю есть картошку, поэтому посажу картофель. Ха-ха. Если я люблю красный перец, то тогда посажу перец. Когда нечего делать, сорву немного перца, поджарю. Как вкусно, как вкусно! Так ведь? Тогда будут проблемы! Поэтому нельзя садить то, что вы любите есть!»

*№263
Изучение Дао (Пути) подобно тому,
как пасти «быка» своего сознания*

Один мирянин-буддист захотел стать монахом. Мастер Фоюань спросил его, желает ли он заниматься сельскохозяйственными работами. Тот ответил, что желает. Мастер Фоюань тогда сказал: «Тогда не надо лениться, не надо бояться трудностей. Дома хорошо жить. Дома ты должен обо всём заботиться. Сейчас же ты ушёл из дома и тебе не о чем беспокоиться. Если ты только посадишь тот овощ, тот злак, тебе нужно будет только следить за «быком» и не позволять ему есть посевы!»

*№264
У Чань и чая один вкус*

В покоях настоятеля посадили чайное дерево. Ординраец спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Шифу, почему здесь посадили чайное дерево?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «У Чань и чая один вкус».


*№265
В сознании нет препятствий*

Несколько монахов отправились в уезд Жуюань. У ворот монастыря они встретили Мастера Фоюаня, который спросил их: «Вы куда пошли?»
Монахи: «В уезд Жуюань»
Мастер Фоюань: «Если нет дел, займитесь здесь перетаскиванием щебня. Он указал им тростью на рабочих, которые носили щебень».
Монахи: «Если мы этим займёмся, то они потеряют работу».
Мастер Фоюань: «А я не хочу тогда, чтобы они работали».
Все рассмеялись.
Когда они дошли до ворот овощного сада, Мастер Фоюань велел им уходить.
Монахи: «Вы один?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Чего бояться?»

*Часть восьмая
Неумолимость причины и результата (следствия)*

«За деньги, одежду, которые приносят нам миряне-буддисты, они получат большие проценты. Как говорится, на один вложенный капитал получить десять тысяч прибыли. В сутре причины и результата (следствия) говорится: «Богатыми становятся благодаря даянию в прошлом». Вор не работает. И чем больше он ворует, тем беднее он становится. Это причинно-следственная связь. Каковы причины, таков и результат, следствие. Если хотите стать Буддой, то нужно совершенствоваться в воздержании (шила), самадхи и мудрости, не убивать, не воровать, не заниматься блудом, не лгать, не употреблять спиртное, не быть распущенным»
Мастер Фоюань


*№266
Ладонь праджни*

Однажды, в монастыре было собрание Сангхи (монашеской общины).
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Сангха монастыря велит вам идти выполнять буддийские ритуалы, а вы не идёте. Насколько велика ваша гордыня! Скажу вам, что  это пренебрежение Сангхой и за это полагается выселение из монастыря».
Мастер Фоюань: «В древности говорили: «Когда построен золотой монастырь на горе, его свечи сами зажигаются. Если бы в этом не было снисхождения божественной благодати, разве передавалась бы традиция из древности до сегодняшнего дня?» Посмотрите, свечи не зажигают, а они сами загораются. Сутры написаны Буддой, тексты покаяния написаны патриархами. А вы не идёте даже по просьбе Сангхи. Строите из себя опытных буддийских практиков?» Сказав это, Мастер Фоюань хлопнул ладонью по столу, поднялся и сказал: «Прочитайте Алмазную сутру и посмотрите, что будет!»
Все присутствующие были испуганы.

*№267
Никто не может обойтись друг без друга*

Мастер Фоюань совершал прогулку вместе с ординарцем. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Раньше была песня под названием «В конце концов, кто кого кормит». Раньше всё время говорили, что помещики эксплуатируют крестьян, а крестьяне кормят помещика. Но если не будет найма крестьян помещиком, то крестьяне умрут от голода. Кто же здесь тогда, в конце концов, кого кормит?»
Ординарец, выслушав это, показал на своё тело и сказал: «Эта часть кормит ту, или та кормит эту?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Никто не может обойтись друг без друга».

*№268
Покаяние*

В период усиленной семидневной сидячей медитации в 2008 году Мастер Фоюань был очень сильно болен. Но всё равно он поспешил из больницы в монастырь Юньмэньсы и ординарец на инвалидной коляске отвёз его в зал чаньской медитации.
Мастер Фоюань вошёл в зал медитации и не говорил много, а только сказал: «Стыдно мне, раскаиваюсь, каюсь!»
Все присутствующие, когда он сказал это, сделали перед ним простирание.
*
№269
Не совершать никакого зла, совершать только все виды добра*

Ординарец, наследующий рясу и парту, Лайци принёс наверх еду Мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Есть или не есть – это не так важно. Есть одно большое дело, которое не сделано! Лайци, я хочу поручить его тебе!»
Лайци ответил: «Какое дело, Учитель?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не совершать никакого зла, совершать только все виды добра!» Затем он сказал: «Пора кушать!»

Примечание:  
Монах Лайци родом из провинции Фуцзянь. В раннем возрасте ушёл в монахи. Когда учился в институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы, был выбран Мастером Фоюанем и стал его ординарцем. Готовил еду для Мастера Фоюаня больше 10 лет. Монах Лайци очень ответственно относился к уходу за Мастером Фоюанем в повседневной жизни, готовил ему еду, лекарства. Он относился к своей работе с полной искренностью и с полной ответственностью, невзирая на критику и нагрузку. Его можно назвать преданным слугой, каких трудно сейчас найти. Когда мастер Фоюань  уезжал в дальнюю дорогу, ординарец Лайци всегда его сопровождал, нёс поклажу. Всем своим видом он походил на заместителя военачальника. Куда бы они ни приезжали, Лайци всегда был рядом с Мастером Фоюанем, поддерживая его.  Он всегда был очень спокойным, воспитанным. Его не прельщали красоты монастырей и достопримечательности. Своим призванием он считал заботу о Мастере Фоюане. Он в одиночку готовил ему еду. Как говорится «Отвечал благодарностью за милость Будды и телом и сердцем, служа всем мирам».
Мастер Фоюань и ординарец Лайци были как дед и внук. Они часто понимали друг друга без слов, общаясь на уровне души. Мастер Фоюань даже взгляд на него не обращал, а он уже знал, что нужно. Когда Лайци был на кухне, он по звуку двери узнавал приход Мастера Фоюаня. В больнице, когда Лайци готовил рис в электрокастрюле, он порой засыпал от усталости, но когда жидкая каша начинала переливаться через край. Он тут же просыпался и приоткрывал крышку. По этому поводу мирянин-буддист Чжан Миндин спросил мастера Фоюаня: «Как это объяснить? Действительно ли это сиддхи (необычные способности) у ординарца Лайци?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Его сознание сконцентрировано на кастрюле».
Насколько доскональным является отношение ординарца Лайци к своим обязанностям! Как ординарца его можно назвать образцом для подражания!

*№270
Жизнь гвоздей*

Мастер Фоюань вместе с ординарцем Минцзе пошли в дом памяти Мастера Сюйюня. Когда Мастер Фоюань проходил мимо дерево гинкго, он вдруг остановился и стал показывать тростью на землю.
Ординарец Минцзе спросил: «Шифу, почему Вы остановились?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «На земле лежит гвоздь!»
Ординарец Минцзе посмотрел на землю и сразу же поднял его. Мастер Фоюань, пользуясь случаем, стал наставлять ординарца:
«Раньше, когда мы занимались строительством, монастырь Юньмэньсы был очень бедным, многие гвозди использовали повторно. Их можно использовать много раз!»
Гвозди они не одноразовые. Когда их используешь вторично, ты даешь им вторую жизнь.

*№271
Экономить воду*

Однажды, ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня по дороге обратно в покои настоятеля. Когда они проходили мимо кухни, они увидели, как один шраманера, моя посуду, очень сильно открыл воду.
Мастер Фоюань стал ругать его: «Когда моешь посуду, не нужно так сильно открывать воду. Пусть льётся понемногу. Нужно экономить воду, беречь счастье. Нельзя транжирить благим воздаянием!»


*№272
Показывать на личном примере*

Мастер Фоюань жил очень скромно. Как-то увидев, что один монах стирает бельё в стиральной машине, он стал ругаться: «Стираешь одежду в стиральной машине, так почему не даёшь ей еду?»
Мирянин-буддист Цзян спросил Мастера Фоюаня, когда тот болел: «Шифу, у Вас здоровье плохое. Давайте мы Вам постелем ковёр. Это принесёт немного пользы для Вашего здоровья». Мастер Фоюань ничего не сказал в ответ и все решили, что он согласился. И пока Мастер Фоюань был в больнице, в его келье постелили ковёр.
Когда Мастер Фоюань вернулся в монастырь, он сразу же заругался: «Кто это сделал? Если Вы весь монастырь Юньмэньсы выстелите коврами, только тогда можете постелить и у меня!»» И тогда ковёр сразу же убрали из его кельи.

*№273
Нужно беречь воздаяние счастья*

Ординарец заболел гайморитом.
Мастер Фоюань, увидев, как ординарец неэкономно сморкается в салфетки и выбрасывает их пачками, стал ругаться: «Чёрт возьми! Какое большое воздаяние счастья! Неужели твои сопли дороже моих салфеток?»

*№274
Сознание убийства*

Экзамены в конце семестра в институте буддизма. Мастер Фоюань прошёлся по монастырю и сказал: «Рыбки и курочки, выпущенные на свободу в монастыре, все съедены кошкой».
Ординарец сказал: «В любом случае, когда кошка ест рыбу, у неё нет сознания убийства».
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся и сказал: «Поэтому животные глупы и вечно находятся в пути животного существования. Разве только если они будут выпущены в монастыре и услышат Дхарму Будды, тогда устранив кармические причины убийства, они, возможно, смогут избавиться когда-нибудь от перерождений (в пути животного существования).

*№275
Почему нужно уходить в Нирвану*

В покоях настоятеля Мастер Фоюань, сидя на стуле, сказал: «Надо уже уходить ( в Нирвану)».
Ординарец сказал: «Ради Дхармы Будды, ради живых существ всё же можно не уходить!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не пойдёт! Старик (дословно Лао-Цзы) Шакьямуни тоже ушёл в Нирвану!»
Ординарец сказал: «Это потому что Ананду захватил Мара и он не упросил Будду остаться на этом свете».
Мастер Фоюань: «Человек должен быть как человек. Все живут по восемьдесят лет. Как же можно жить до ста лет?»
Ординарец: «Сейчас некоторые живут и до ста лет. Разве Мастер Сюйюнь не прожил до 120 лет?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты знаешь, что он был за человек? Даже Шестой Патриарх ушёл в Нирвану в 79 лет».
Ординарец: «Не пойдёт! Сейчас если у молодых не будет руководства великого Учителя, как же им быть? Ведь Вы говорили, что на Пути великого прозрения никого сейчас нет!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Сейчас такие люди всё же есть. Некоторые миряне-буддисты также очень неплохие».
Затем Мастер Фоюань пошёл наверх по лестнице. Ординарец включил свет. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Я и так вижу». На самом деле уже было очень темно на улице, ординарец ничего не видел, а он сказал, что видит.
Затем Мастер Фоюань открыл дверь своей кельи и вошёл внутрь.

*№276
Болезнь рождается кармически, а карма создаётся сознанием*

Мастер Фоюань узнал о том, что один мирянин-буддист заболел и его мучают клеши (беспокойства), поэтому он написал ему письмо с наставлениями:
«У тебя плохое здоровье и тебя беспокоит Мара болезни. Принимай вегетарианскую пищу и молись Будде. Отпускай живых существ на волю и читай сутру Кшитигарбхи.
В древности говорили: «Болезнь рождается кармически. Карма создаётся сознанием. Если не будет сознания, то неоткуда будет родиться карме. Если не родится карма, откуда возьмётся болезнь?»
Я всю жизнь пребываю в болезнях. Иногда очень тяжело, но я привык. Не чувствую боли  и нет переживаний. Однако потерял силу для выполнения дел и практики, поэтому не могу привести к полному совершенству заслуги. Но, тем не менее, нужно продолжать себя вдохновлять и подстёгивать. Надеюсь, что Вы постараетесь отбросить всё остальное. Больше читайте сутры, молитесь Будде, чтобы избежать распада четырёх великих первоэлементов (т.е. смерти).

*№277
Жить на основе Дхармы*

Как только на юге менялась погода, многие начинали критиковать Мастера Фоюаня за то, что он построил очень тёмные и сырые кельи. Но когда монах Мингуй занимался в своё время капитальным строительством монастыря, Мастер Фоюань всегда его наставлял: «Не нужно строить очень уж хорошо. Если построить слишком хорошие кельи, не будет пользы, никто в них не будет жить. У многих людей недостаточно воздаяния счастья. Они из деревни, поэтому если слишком комфортно, они это не выносят».

*№278
Положительное влияние*

После обеда на прогулке большая серая собака по кличке Афу бежала впереди. Мастер Фоюань показал на неё тростью и сказал: «Когда же ты освободишься от этой шкуры!»
Ординарец сказал: «Наверное, она освободится в следующей жизни!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Конечно. Ведь она уже так долго находится в монастыре».

*№279
Бить машину, бить быка*

В тот день, когда Мастер Фоюань сломал ногу, многие винили в этом монаха, который поставил в недолжном месте электрокар. Поскольку он его не поставил на тормоз, Мастер Фоюань когда хотел на него опереться, в этот момент машина покатилась назад и наехала на него и сломала ему ногу. Мастер Фоюань тогда неожиданно крикнул ординарцу: « Лайхао, нога болит, сил моих нет. Принеси мне нож, я изрублю в куски этот электрокар и выброшу его в пруд!»
Ординарец сказал: «Его, наверное, не изрубить ножом?»
Мастер Фоюань, вздохнув, сказал: «Да. Скажи, в том, что у меня болит нога винить машину или меня самого?»

*№280
Причины и следствия жизни и смерти*

В 11 лунный месяц старый мирянин-буддист Су Куаньцзянь навестил Мастера Фоюаня. Он сказал: «Учитель, в спокойствии выздоравливайте. Через некоторое время я приду Вас навестить!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не надо приходить. Ничего. Человек рождается и умирает по определённой причине. Как умирает и где, это зависит от силы кармы. Поэтому сейчас мне всё равно. Как никак, а умирать надо. Сегодня если не умру, хорошо. Если умру завтра, тоже хорошо. Мне всё равно!»
Буддист Су: «Тогда Вы в спокойствии выздоравливайте!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Омитофо! (Будда Амитабха)»


*№281
Вещи должны максимально исполнять свою функцию*

Мастер Фоюань пришёл в столярную и увидел, что пригодный ещё пиломатериал плотник отдаёт на дрова. Мастер Фоюань стал ругаться: «Что ты делаешь? Такие длинные доски ты собираешься сжечь. Я тебе найду проблемы! Нельзя транжирить материалом. Ведь «много деревьев составляют целый лес»! Маленькие использовать мо маленькому назначению. Большие –  по большому назначению. Короткие использовать по короткому назначению. Длинные – по длинному. Из коротких ты можешь делать колья. Пусть вещи максимально исполняют свою функцию!»

*№ 282
Все дхармы пусты, но причинно-следственная связь не пуста*

Один монах стал говорить с Мастером Фоюанем о том, что новенькие монахи любят участвовать в заупокойных службах (за которые верующие платят), но не любят читать книг».
Мастер Фоюань: «Да. Сейчас у уходящих в монахи сознание Дао (Пути) не прочно. Не пробыв и нескольких дней монахом, они возвращаются домой, и ищут себе жён. Зарабатывают деньги. А если денег недостаточно, чтобы содержать жену? Тогда зимой бегут из дома, чтобы принять участие в заупокойных службах (на заработки)».
Монах: «Они по сотовому телефону говорят о делах!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Чёртова вещь. Причинно-следственной связи не стало! Нет ада! В прошлом был ад, сейчас не стало ада. Где ад? Для запугивания людей! Чтобы пугать честных людей! Ха-ха… Поэтому воруют, грабят, развлекаются с женщинами. Ничего? Все дхармы пусты, но не пуста причинно-следственная связь!»

*№283
Если заболел, иди к врачу*

Один монах, постоянно живущий в монастыре Юньмэньсы, заболел, но не хотел обращаться к врачу.
Мастер Фоюань, узнав об этом, пошёл к нему в келью и спросил его: «Как здоровье?»
Монах: «Очень не здоровится».
Мастер Фоюань: «Если заболел, иди к врачу!»

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Коан №307
Альтернативный перевод (выполнен Раэллин)


Юань-гун сказал монаху Минцзину, что под кислородным баллоном (или внизу, у подножия кислородного баллона) есть сокровище. Минцзин поискал, потом спросил:
- Это трость?
- Нет!
- Тогда, значит, нож для рубки тростника?
В монастыре Юньмэньсы принято соединять постижение чань и труд на земле, поэтому в комнате Юань-гуна было много крестьянских инструментов.
- Тоже нет, - сказал Юань-гун. - Погоди, я поднимусь и поищу.
Прислужник помог Юань-гуну подняться, и тогда Юань-гун сказал, что это он украл сокровище.
Прислужник спросил:
- Почтенный хэшан, какое сокровище я украл?
- Сесть самому [на постели] - вот это сокровище!
Прислужник ответил:
- Почтенный хэшан, но ведь это сокровище невозможно украсть!
Юань-гун расхохотался.

№307
妙哉真如心，无上摩尼宝

源公告诉明景师，氧气瓶下面有个宝贝。明景师就找呀找，问源公：“是拐
杖吗？”
“不是的！”
“那是砍刀啰？”因云门寺农禅并重，源公房间很多农作的工具。
“也不是的！”源公说，“你等我起来找！”
侍者扶源公坐起来后，说是被侍者给偷走了。
侍者问：“老和尚，我偷走了什么宝贝呢？”
“坐起来，这个宝贝！”
侍者答：“老和尚，这个宝贝是偷不走的哦！”
源公哈哈大笑。 

Признаю, что это более точный перевод :Smilie: 

Благодарность за предоставленный вариант перевода Юй Кану и Раэллин!
И приношу извинения за размещение перевода без разрешения автора

----------

Влад К (14.12.2013), Оскольд (09.04.2012)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Часть девятая
Не искать вовне*

«В школе Чань нет слов, которые можно было бы сказать. В ней опираются на себя, на тренировку сознания. Это то, что говорила Бодхисатва Гуаньинь (Авалокитешвара): «Слушать обратно, слушать свою Самоприроду, и тогда Самоприрода станет высочайшим Дао». Если сам с утра до вечера несёшься вовне, то разве это гунфу (мастерство)? Это всё сумасбродные мысли. Это называется тренировкой. Это отклонения и попадание в сети Мары».
Мастер Фоюань



*№284
Если начинаешь думать, то это неправильно*

Мастер Фоюань написал на двух свитках иероглифы и велел ординарцу отнести их одному монаху. Ординарец, пользуясь случаем, попросил Мастера Фоюаня написать для него свиток с иероглифами.
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты хочешь, чтобы что было написано?»
Ординарец: «Прошу Ваших наставлений».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты лучше сам напиши. Когда придумаешь, что писать, я тебе помогу в написании иероглифов»
Ординарец сказал: «Разве не говорят, что если начинаешь думать, то это неправильно?»
Мастер Фоюань стал специально спрашивать, притворившись, что не расслышал: «Что? Безграничная кальпа? (в китайском языке похоже по звучанию со словом не думать) Ты хочешь написать неисчислимая кальпа? Разве не так?»
Ординарец молчал.
Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся, похлопал рукой по спине ординарца и сказал: «Всё же ты сам напиши и принеси мне посмотреть!»
Впоследствии Мастер Фоюань написал ему на свитке: «Раскрывая свою собственную Праджню (трансцендентальную мудрость), увидишь чистоту живых существ».

*№285
Просушка сутр*

Шестого числа шестого лунного месяца – традиционный праздник просушки сутр. Мастер Фоюань велел ординарцу вытащить из внутреннего алтаря сутры на просушку, что заняло у него полдня.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Просушил сутры или нет?»
Ординарец: «Просушил».
Мастер Фоюань: «А свои просушил?»
Ординарец: «Учитель, сегодня солнце очень хорошее!»
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Пора кушать, пошли быстрее!»

*№286
Если есть пристрастие смотреть на луну в небе, 
то потеряешь жемчужину, которая в руках*

После завтрака ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулку. Они увидели, как невдалеке одна женщина играет с ребёнком. Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Посмотри! Парочка – мать демонов с демонёнком». (Прим.: По легенде мать демонов родила 500 чертей, один из которых пожирал людей, за что Будда накрыл его чашей. Мать, потеряв сына, обратилась к Будде и упросила его возвратить ей сына, поэтому её считают покровительницей детей)
Затем Мастер Фоюань спросил: «У матери демонов была тысяча сыновей?»
Ординарец ответил: «Пятьсот».
Затем они дошли до ларька. Мастер Фоюань увидел, что в клумбе много сорняков и велел ординарцу выполоть их: «Прополи хорошенько, почище!»
Когда ординарец наклонился, чтобы прополоть сорняки, Мастер Фоюань вдруг сказал: «А, ещё одна парочка: мать демонов с демонёнком!»
Ординарец быстро обернулся и действительно увидел женщину, несущую на руках ребёнка, которая шла по направлению к ларьку.
Ординарец хотел рассмеяться, но, обернувшись, увидел, что Мастер Фоюань уже далеко отошёл от него в сторону.

*№287
Наставник, не имеющий  дел*

В покоях настоятеля один монах попросил Мастера Фоюаня написать для него иероглифы. 
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Какие иероглифы написать?» 
Монах подумал и сказал: «Чтобы они указывали на мои недостатки, Учитель».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Какие у тебя есть недостатки? Вытащи их и дай мне!»
Монах оказался в растерянности.
На следующий день Мастер Фоюань написал ему на свитке: «В Поднебесной изначально нет дел. Посредственный человек сам ищет себе проблемы. Сидеть в тиши и созерцать своё присутствие – это время твоего освобождения и становления». Одновременно с этим он также написал на свитке для другого монаха: «Когда умышленно сажаешь цветы, они не растут. Когда без умысла сажаешь, они цветут пышным цветом».

*№288
Слушать обратно, слушать Самоприроду (свою Сущность)*

Стемнело. Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня. Возле беседки они услышали кваканье лягушек. Мастер Фоюань, подражая лягушке, квакнул несколько раз и спросил: «Услышал, как квакает лягушка?»
Ординарец: «Только услышал, как Учитель квакает, не услышал лягушку». Мастер Фоюань: «Не я квакаю, это лягушки квакают. Послушай!»
Ординарец стал сосредоточенно слушать.

*№289
А он?*

В народной больнице провинции Гуандун. После обеда орданирец вытирал рот Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань позвал: «Лайхао!»
Ординарец ответил.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Лайхао, это ты?»
Ординарец ответил: «Я».
Мастер Фоюань: «А он?»

*№290
Глаз (лоно) истинной Дхармы*

Однажды, ординарец читал буддийский журнал провинции Хунань «Глаз истинной Дхармы».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что делаешь?»
Ординарец ответил: «Смотрю журнал».
Мастер Фоюань: «Какой журнал?»
Ординарец: «Глаз истинной Дхармы».
Мастер Фоюань: «Ты видишь? Я не верю!»

*№291
Которому холодно? Которому жарко?*

Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Лайхао, почему ты одел только безрукавку?»
Ординарец ответил: «Жарко!»
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Ты спроси его. Которому холодно? Которому жарко?»

*№292
Необыкновенный фрукт*

Один мирянин-буддист вернулся из-за границы и пришёл с подарком к мастеру Фоюаню. Этот буддист сказал: «Учитель, я из Новой Зеландии привёз для Вас необыкновенный фрукт (Актинидия острая).
Мастер Фоюань: «Не буду его есть!»
Буддист: «Шифу, у него очень высокая питательность. Почему Вы его не хотите съесть?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Потому что он необыкновенный!»
Буддист: «Шифу, этот необыкновенный фрукт…»
Не дав ему договорить, Мастер Фолюань заругался: «Канитель! Канитель!» Махнул рукой и ушёл.

*№293
Забыть себя*

Ординарец сказал Мастеру Фоюаню: «Пришёл такой-то настоятель и такой-то мирянин-буддист».
Мастер Фоюань спросил пришедшего мирянина-буддиста: «Ты пришёл. Ты меня забыл?»

*№294
Есть у каждого человека*

На 80-летний юбилей к Мастеру Фоюаню пришли монахини с поздравлениями. Они выстроились у входа в покои настоятеля. 
Когда Мастер Фоюань вышел и увидел их, он закричал: «Что за чёрт?»
Руководительница монахинь в испуге сказала: «Ничего такого. Мы пришли посмотреть на Вас (проведать), Учитель».
Мастер Фоюань посмотрел на них сердито, топнул своей большой ногой (у него 48 размер стопы). Он зарычал на них, как тигр, размахивая тростью: «Посмотреть, посмотреть! Что тут смотреть? Один нос, два глаза. У каждого человека это есть!» После этого он схватил трость и обрушил её на головы монахинь. Монахини с криками разбежались кто куда!

*№295
Изначальный облик*

Вечером, вымыв стопы, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Мою каждый день. Мою, мою, а они всё те же».
Ординарец сказал: «Изначально они такие. А Вы хотите их отмыть до какого состояния?»
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся и не ответил.

*№296
Правильное*

Ординарец вошёл в дверь. Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Кто?»
Ординарец ответил: «Лайхао».
Мастер Фоюань: «Нужно заниматься правильным. Не нужно заниматься другими вещами!»

*№297
Изначально обладаем*

В 1995 году Мастер Фоюань по приглашению монастыря Хуасисы Южной Кореи отправился туда для передачи посвящений. Там он навестил настоятеля дзэнского монастыря Авалокитешвары наследника школы Цаоси в 78 поколении дзэн-мастера Чуншаня.
Мастер Чуншань спросил: «Откуда Вы приехали, досточтимый?»
Учитель Фоюань: «Приехал из Цаоси (монастырь Шестого Патриарха Наньхуасы)
Мастер Чуншань спросил: «Что Вы привезли с собой в нашу Корею?»
Учитель Фоюань: «То, что я привёз, это то, что есть в Цаоси и есть также у Вас».
Мастер Чуншань промолчал.

*№298
За основу брать меня*

Мастер Фоюань кушал, а ординарец читал книгу.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ты не должен всё время заниматься исследованиями письменности, всё же ты должен за основу брать меня!»


*№299
Не заботиться о сокровище своей семьи*

Монах Еше отправился в Харбин по делам. Затем он поехал по России. Вернувшись в монастырь Юньмэньсы, он пришёл к Мастеру Фоюаню доложить о своём прибытии из отпуска. И тут же решил снова уехать. Мастер Фоюань стал его сильно ругать: «Чёртова вещь! У самого есть такая хорошая семья, а не живёшь в ней. Весь день с золотой чашкой просишь подаяние. Посмотри, не жалок ли ты?»
Монах Еше стал раскаиваться. 
Мастер Фоюань повернулся и махнул рукой, ругаясь: «Катись! Катись отсюда! Где тебе нравится, туда и иди!»

*№300
У рожденного мамой почему папина фамилия?*

Мастер Фоюань гулял с маленьким шраманерой и спросил его: «Ты кем рождён? Папой или мамой?»
Шраманера не ответил.
Тогда Мастер Фоюань задал этот же вопрос монаху Минцзяню.
Монах Минцзянь ответил: «Рождён мамой».
Мастер Фоюань тогда спросил: «Рождён мамой, а почему тогда фамилия папы?» (В китайском языке слова «фамилия» и «природа» записываются одним и тем же иероглифом)
Монах Минцзянь не знал, что ответить.


*№301
Чань и чай Шестого Патриарха*

В институте буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы практически каждый семестр, либо третьего числа шестого лунного месяца (по традиции день рождения Шестого Патриарха) организовывали пеший переход из монастыря Юньмэньсы в монастырь Наньхуасы для поклонения Шестому Патриарху.
Однажды, ординарец вернулся с поклонения Шестому Патриарху. 
Мастер Фоюань спросил его: «Куда ходил?»
Ординарец: «Ходил пешком поклониться Бодхисаттве Шестому Патриарху»
Мастер Фоюань: «Увидел Шестого Патриарха?»
Ординарец: «Увидел».
Мастер Фоюань: «Что сказал Шестой Патриарх? Не пригласил тебя выпить с ним чаю?»
Ординарец не нашёлся, что ответить.

*
№302
Крепкая вера*

Один чаньский монах захотел уединиться для личной практики в пещере недалеко от монастыря Юньмэньсы.
Мастер Фоюань по этому поводу дал наставления для братии в вегетарианской столовой: «Древние люди говорили: «Великое сокрытое прячется в шумном городе». А вы всё время не слушаетесь и не верите! Поэтому я не был на обрыве Чащи (джунгли в окрестностях монастыря Юньмэньсы). А также не был на втором и третьем водопадах речки Гуйхуа (лесные окрестности монастыря Юньмэньсы). Я не пойду туда. Что там делать? Даже если там будет святой, я туда не пойду. Пусть святой меня сам ищет. Поэтому монахи чаньского зала медитации должны хорошенько заниматься сидячей медитацией. Если даже за 10-20 лет тренировки не наступит прозрения, нет проблем. Главное, чтобы у Вас была крепкая вера! Побольше читайте наставлений патриархов, сутры. Читайте Шурангама сутру, наставления «зеркала патриархов школы Чань». Читайте эти книги и следуйте их примеру.


*№303
Путь поиска Дхармы*

Однажды, монах Вэйшэн, стоя на коленях, попросил Мастера Фоюаня передать ему Дхарму.
Мастер Фоюаньс спросил: «С древнего Будды и до сегодняшнего Будды Дхарма передаётся от сердца к сердцу. Ты хочешь, чтобы я тебе передал какую Дхарму?» И дальше он дал ему следующие наставления:
«Великое дело передачи Дхармы имеет отношение к истинной Дхарме. И это не детские игрушки. Патриархи школы Чань в древности передавали Дхарму, подобно тому, как мать-птица кормит своих птенцов из клюва в клюв. Это также подобно оттиску печати. Происходит интуитивное понимание и ученик соединяется с Дао Учителя. А если это просто формальная передача свитка Дхармы (письменного свидетельства), то это не настоящее. Не подлинная передача.
Можешь ли успокоить свумасшедший ум? Дхарму нужно искать в своей Сущности (Самоприроде)»
Монах Вэйшэн, получив наставления, удалился.

*№304
Что это там?*

Мастер Фоюань вместе с учителями и студентами института буддизма монастыря Юньмэньсы отправился на освящение чаньского монастыря Сисинь г.Чанша.
В гостинице Мастер Фоюань посмотрел в окно и спросил: «Что это там?»
Один из ординарцев ответил: «Пара лебедей».
Мастер Фоюань: «Неправильно».
Другой ординраец сказал: «Похоже на уток».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не похоже!»
Один из монахов облокотился на подоконник и стал пристально смотреть в окно, затем он уверенно сказал: «Это пара уток!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Чертовщина!»
Шоуцзо (заместитель настоятеля) сказал: «Вы все обманулись!»
После этого высказывания все присутствующие пробудились и возрадовались.

*№305
Где поселюсь, там и живу*

В зале регистрации гостей ответственные за регистрацию монахи обсуждали вопросы расселения. Мастер Фоюань, проходя мимо, сказал, улыбаясь: «Мне всё равно где вы будете жить. В любом случае у меня етсь место, где жить»
Ординарец спросил: «Учитель, где Вы живёте?»
Мастер Фоюань выдержал паузу и сказал: «Где поселюсь, там и живу».

*№306
Указание на ошибочный Путь*

Вечером ординарец дежурил. Он сидел на стуле. Как только он вытащил сотовый телефон, Мастер Фоюань сразу это заметил и спросил: «Лайхао, ты что делаешь?»
Ординарец быстро показал сотовый мастеру Фоюаню и сказал: «Играюсь сотовым. Учитель, Вы не хотие поиграть? (Обычно ординарец как ребёнок весь день был радостный и весёлый. Мастер Фоюань любил это, поэтому ординарец осмелился перед ним пошутить)
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся: «Играя сотовым телефоном, тоже нужно использовать сознание!»

*Коан №307* (перевод Раэллин)

*Волшебное сознание Таковости, 
наивысшая драгоценность, исполняющая желания*

Юань-гун (Мастер Фоюань) сказал монаху Минцзину, что под кислородным баллоном (или внизу, у подножия кислородного баллона) есть сокровище. Минцзин поискал, потом спросил:
- Это трость?
- Нет!
- Тогда, значит, нож для рубки тростника?
В монастыре Юньмэньсы принято соединять постижение чань и труд на земле, поэтому в комнате Юань-гуна было много крестьянских инструментов.
- Тоже нет, - сказал Юань-гун. - Погоди, я поднимусь и поищу.
Прислужник помог Юань-гуну подняться, и тогда Юань-гун сказал, что это он украл сокровище.
Прислужник спросил:
- Почтенный хэшан (монах), какое сокровище я украл?
- Сесть самому [на постели] - вот это сокровище!
Прислужник ответил:
- Почтенный хэшан, но ведь это сокровище невозможно украсть!
Юань-гун расхохотался.

*№308
Понимает или нет*

Ординарец гулял вместе с Мастером Фоюанем. Увидев лежащую рыжую собаку Пэйфу, Мастер Фоюань остановился и сказал: «Весь день развлекаешься и не занимаешься, как следует, тренировкой!»
Ординарец спросил: «Учитель, она понимет Вас?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Поняв, не понимает».
В этот момент собака наклонила голову и стала на них смотреть.
Ординарец сказал: «Ещё не поняла!»
Мастер Фоюань молчал.

*№309
Настоящие или ненастоящие?*

Однажды, мастер Фоюань указал на лотос, стоящий на алтаре и спросил: «Скажи, эти цветы настоящие или ненастоящие?»
Ординарец ответил: «Это цветы и ладно!»
Мастер Фоюань засмеялся.


*№310
Звук на востоке, а атака на запад*

В шесть часов утра прозвучали удары палками, призывающие на медитацию.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что это?»
Ординарец, не задумываясь, ответил: «Бьют палки, призывают на сидячую медитацию».
Мастер Фоюань, указывая рукой на черепаший пруд, сказал: «Неправильно. Почему я слышу, что звук в той стороне? В конце концов, что там?»

*№311
Где Шанхай?*

В покоях настоятеля Мастер Фоюань выдавал гостям конфеты. Один мирянин-буддист подошёл к нему и сделал простирание.
Мастер Фоюань спросил его: «Откуда ты приехал?»
Буддист: «Я приехал из Шанхая, чтобы поклониться Вам, Учитель».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Приехал из Шанхая. А Шанхай где?»
Буддист не знал, что ответить. Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся.

*№312
Если сможешь увезти, то забирай*

Монах-старец Инькун из монастыря Цзиньшань г.Фучжоу провинции Цзянси приехал в монастырь Юньмэньсы для встречи с Мастером Фоюанем.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Тебе сколько лет?»
«80 с лишним!» - ответил старец Инькун. 
Затем старец Инькун спросил: «А Вам, уважаемый старец, самому сколько лет?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Не знаю!»
Старец Инькун подарил в этот раз много подарков Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Мне не надо!»
Затем Мастер Фоюань в свою очередь подарил много подарков старцу Инькуну.
Старец Инькун сказал: «Мне тоже не надо!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Я тебе дарю. Если надо, то забирай. Если тебе говорят забирай, то забирай и всё!»
Затем в отделе по распространению и продаже буддийской литературы старец Инькун спросил Мастера Фоюаня: «Если я возьму несколько книг, сколько это будет стоить?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Бери сколько хочешь. Сколько понравится, столько и забирай бесплатно!»
Старец Инькун сказал: «Тогда я заберу всё!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Хорошо! Если сможешь увезти, то забирай!»

*№313
Каждый день – хороший*

Утром Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз с тазом и сказал, что хочет побрить голову.
Ординарец сказал: «Учитель, сегодня очень хорошая дата для стрижки. 29-го числа возрастает мудрость!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Какой день плохой? Ещё и растёт мудрость! Это верх глупости!»

*№314
Не может  быть хозяином положения*

Сангха монастыря Юньмэньсы поручила одному монаху охранять пагоду Буды Шакьямуни.
Вскоре этот монах стал жаловаться Мастеру Фоюаню, что на дороге, которая недалеко от пагоды, очень шумно от проезжающих машин. Поэтому, мол, он не может усопкоить своё сознание, чтобы совершенстовваться на Пути.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Ничего! Зачем ты бежишь к дороге?»


*№315
Охранять двери дома от шести воров*

Когда Мастер Фоюань лежал в больнице в г.Шаогуань, к нему пришёл его ординарец с монахом Шэнсюем. Они пришли проведать Учителя и принесли с собой цветы и фрукты.
Мастер Фоюань, увидев их, стал ругаться: «Стало много денег? Зачем Вы это купили? Лайхао, хорошенько охраняй двери!»
Лайхао: «Понял, Учитель!»
Во время их разговора Мастер Фоюань постоянно напоминал ординарцу, чтобы он охранял двери. И даже когда они уходили, он напомнил: «Охраняй двери!»


*№316
Трудно избежать рождения и смерти*

Один из лучших врачей Китая, получивший премию «Лучшего уроженца Китая» нанёс визит мастеру Фоюаню, чтобы поздравить его с Днём рождения.
Мирянин-буддист Фэн Сюечэн стал рекомендвоать его Мастеру Фоюаню. Он стал много говорить о том, какой это выдающийся врач.
Мастер Фоюань сказал только одну фразу: «Что особенного? Самый выдающийся и тот должен умереть!»
Врач был очень умным и тоже был буддистом, поэтому он сразу же сделал простирание перед Мастером Фоюанем. Мастер Фоюань сделал привычное движение, протерев рукой губы, и рассмеялся.

*№317
Три святых Аватамсака сутры*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня по дороге в институт буддизма. Они проходили мимо галереи, на стенах которой были изображены 18 архатов. Мастер Фоюань шёл и одновременно смотрел на архатов. Когда он увидел улыбающегося архата-тигра, он сказал: «Какая хорошая болонка!»
Ординарец сказал: «И симпатичная!».
Мастер Фоюань расхохотался.
Когда они увидели трёх последних архатов: радостного архата, архата с дилнными бровями и архата, держащего пагоду, ординарец сказал: «Три святых Запада».
Мастер Фоюань прикрыл рот и рассмеялся.
К ним навстречу шли трое монахов. Мастер Фоюань, улыбаясь, сказал: «Посмотри, идут три святых Аватамсака сутры!»
Все засмеялись!

*№318
Привязывающееся сознание*

Один монах спросил: «Учитель, какое самое большое препятствие для буддийского монаха?»
Мастер Фоюань бесстрастно ответил: «Привязывающееся сознание».

*№319
Метод встречи людей*

Когда Мастер Фоюань встречал незнакомого человека, он спрашивал: «Откуда Вы приехали (пришли)?»
Когда он встречал знакомого, он спрашивал: «Зачем пришёл?»


*№320
Зачем приехал?*

После обеда Мастер Фоюань прогуливался и проходил мимо молельного храма Будды Шакьямуни. Одни из трудников монастыря вышел навстречу и стал делать простирания перед Мастером Фоюанем.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что делаешь?» 
Трудник ответил: «Поклоняюсь Будде».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Откуда приехал (пришёл)?»
Ординарец ответил за трудника: «Из провинции Хунань».
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Зачем приехал?»
Трудник хотел было ответить, но Мастер Фоюань уже отошёл далеко от него.

*№321
Кто тот, который молится Будде*

Один мирянни-буддист сказал: «Учитель, я медитирую на «Кто тот, который молится Будде» в соответствии с наставлениями Мастера Сюйюня.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «И кто?»
Мирянин-буддист ответил: «Ещё не нашёл».
Мастер Фоюань улыбнулся.


*№322
Наивысшая мистическая Дхарма*

Мастер Фоюань дал наставления: «Я сейчас  учу Вас практике, а именно, учу Вас вобрать шесть корней чувств и хорошенько заботиться о своём изначальном облике, ясно понять своё божественное знание и божественное чувствование. Это и есть наивысшая мистическая Дхарма. Кроме этого, нет никаких тайн!» 

*№323
Прислушивающийся, прислушивающийся*

Монах Иньган специально привёз с горы Девяти цветов статуэтку Прислушивающегося Бодхисаттвы (сидящий на коне Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха) для подношения Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань пошутил: «Прислушивающийся пришёл, а Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха?»
Монах Иньган не нашёлся, что ответить.


*№324
Препятствия кармы изначально пусты*

Одна мирянка-буддистка сказала, что у неё слишком сильные кармические препятствия. Поэтому она попросила благословения.
Мастер Фоюань задал ей встречный вопрос: «Что такое препятствие кармы? Привязывающееся сознание – это и есть кармичекое препятствие! Если ты отбросишь своё привязывающееся сознание, то не останется никаких кармических перпятствий. Кармические препятствия изначально пусты».

*№325
Сокровище своей семьи*

Летние каникулы. Ординарец недовольный рутиной мелких дел, оставил письмо и убежал в монастырь г.Вэньчжоу на месячный одиночный ретрит. После этого он вернулся в монастырь Юньмэньсы и доложил о своём прибытии Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань стал его жёстко ругать: «У самого есть семья, а ты не живёшь в ней как следует. Убегаешь в какие-то ретриты. Чёрт тебя возьми! Если есть способности, то зачем возвращаешься?»

*№326
Чёрт тебя возьми!*

Одна буддистка вместе с дочерью приехала в монастырь Юньмэньсы и попросила Мастера Фоюаня прикоснуться к макушке её дочери для благословения.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Не надо этим заниматься! Хорошенько простирайтесь перед Буддой!»
Но эта буддистка не унималась и встала вместе с дочерью на колени, схватила руку Мастера Фоюаня, чтобы приложить её к голове дочери.
Мастер Фоюань отдёрнул руку и закричал на неё: «Чёрт тебя возьми!» 
Затем он встал и ушёл.

*№327
Когда вода подходит, сама собой образуется канавка*

Один человек стал спрашивать о сиддхи (необычных, сверхъествественных способностях).
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Мы не должны стремиться к сиддхи. Сиддхи иллюзорны. Когда достигните того уровня, сиддхи появятся сами собой. Когда сознание просветляется, появляются сиддхи. Когда сознание и тело полностью успокаиваются, появляются сиддхи. Не надо к ним стремиться».

*№328
Мне лучше не выходить*

К Мастеру Фоюаню пришли мирянки-буддистки и стали наперебой говорить: «Делаем три простирания перед Учителем!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Как они пришли, так всё равно, что чёрт пришёл. Мне лучше не выходить. В келье запрёшь двери и тогда чисто и спокойно!»


*Часть десятая
Звук, который вне слов*

«Сейчас ваше сердце стучит с шумом. Вы думаете то о востоке, то о западе, болтаете. Говорите то о хорошем, то о плохом. И всё ваше сознание неспокойно. Поэтому нужно попросить патриарха Бодхидхарму успокоить ваше сердце (сознание)».
Мастер Фоюань

*№329
Алмаз портится или нет*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке. В канцелярии по приёму гостей они увидели испорченный экземпляр Алмазной сутры. Мастер Фоюань взял в руки этот экземпляр сутры и спросил чжикэши (монах, руководящий канцелярией по приёму гостей): «Как может быть испорчена Алмазная сутра? (Алмазный означает прочный и не портящийся) Чжикэши не нашёлся, что ответить.
Мастер Фоюань улыбнулся и вышел.

*№330
Лучше бы этого хорошего дела не было* 

Мастер Фоюань спускался вниз из своей кельи. Один монах хотел ему помочь.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Не надо мне твоей помощи. Даже если я разобьюсь, не надо мне твоей поддержки».
Этот монах пошёл в келью к Мастеру Фоюаню мыть полы. Мастер Фоюань сказал ему: «Отойди. Лучше бы ты не приходил. Ты пришёл и, наоборот, натоптал мне здесь, грязь принёс».

*№331
Распространять слухи*

Монахи Минцзянь и Минхай на прогулке встретились с Мастером Фоюанем и монахом Юаньцзюнем.
Мастер Фоюань спросил их: «Что делаете?»
Монах ответил: «Гуляем».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Распространяете слухи» (Здесь игра слов. Гулять и распространять по-китайски звучат одинаково на слух)
Все засмеялись.

*№332
Если наоборот, то неправильно*

Мастер Фоюань лежал и попросил ординарца сделать ему массаж ног. Поскольку ординарец стоял наклонясь, криво, поэтому он массировал несильно. Из-за этого Мастер Фоюань стал его ругать: «Мальчик играет, но почему у него нет сил?»
Не могу приложить  силу, неудобно!»
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Это потому что ты стоишь наоборот».
Ординарец развернулся и, действительно, это оказалось так, как сказал Мастер Фоюань.

*№333
Наньхай и мальчик*
(Наньхай – название местности. Мальчик также звучит как наньхай. На письме записываются по-разному) 

Один мирянин-буддист на выходные пришёл на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню вместе со всей своей семьёй.
Мастер Фоюань: «Откуда пришли?»
- Из Наньхая.
- Наньхай? Не может быть?
- Да. Наньхай.
- Не Наньхай!»
 - Учитель, мы действитльнео из Наньхая!
У этого буддиста лицо стало багровым от напряжённого спора.
Мастер Фоюань показал на его маленькую дочку и, смеясь, сказал: «Откуда же наньхай (мальчик)? Ясно видно, что девочка!»
Все разразились хохотом…

*№334
Эта кричит, а та отзывается*

Ординарец сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке. Они подошли к дереву магнолия.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Уже зацвела?»
Ординарец ответил: «Нет. Ещё не пришло время».
В это время раздался вдруг голос горлицы кольчатой. Мастер Фоюань стал подражать её крику и сказал: «Две горлицы. Эта кричит, а та отзывается».

*№335
Стать спиной к сознанию и отойти от Дао*

Ординарец сидел и играл в игры на сотовом телефоне. Мастер Фоюань вдруг спросил: «Что делаешь?»
Ординарец: «Играю сотовым телефоном».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Подойди, поправь как следует мою майку (Здесь игра слов. Майка по-китайски дословно - стать спиной к сердцу (сознанию).


*№336
Траву нужно вырывать с корнем*

Один монах хотел поеслиться в пещере, но не полпути был остановлен Данцзя (заведующий хозяйством монастыря).
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Пусть идёт куда хочет!»
Но вместе с тем Мастер Фоюань распрорядился не трогать его келшью. Он сказал: «Он вернётся». 
И через несколько месяцев этот монах действительно вернулся.
«Ты вернулся, хорошо!» - сказал Мастер Фоюань, ведя того монаха за руку в покои настоятеля. - «Ты сейчас вернулся. Иди и прополи траву за покоями настоятеля, да так, чтобы с корнем выполоть».
Буддистка Ланьгу, которая готовила рис, сказала: «Так много травы. Разве он один справится? Я позову ему на помощь несколько монахов».
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет! Пусть сам всё сделает».

*№337
Не иметь сознания (привязанностей, различения)
в отношении внешних обхектов*

Мастер Фоюань спросил одного монаха: «Все говорят, что вопрос жизни и смерти является важнейшим. Ты знаешь, кто не боится смерти?»
Монах не нашёлся, что ответить.
Мастер Фоюань, смеясь, сказал: «Крестьянин не боится навоза (смерти)! (Здесь игра слов. Навоз и смерть в китайском языке звучат одинаково) Потому что у него нет понятия грязного!»

*№338
Знакомство*

Монах Минцзянь разговаривал с преподавателем Дэном, когда в институт буддизма подошёл Мастер Фоюань. И тогда они вышли его встречать.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Это что за почтенный Мастер Дхармы?» (Учитель Дэн только что постригся налысо. Хоть он был мирянином, но был одет в длинный халат, напоминающий монашеский).
Монах Минцзянь: «Это преподаватель Дэн. Вы его не узнаёте? Он ещё в прошлом году приехал сюда для работы преподавателем».
Мастер Фоюань: «Я не знаком. Через несколько дней и ты меня не узнаешь».
Монах Минцзянь: «Поэтому эти дни я каждый день буду приходить к Вам, Учитель».
Мастер Фоюань: «Поэтому я тоже каждый день буду приходить в институт буддизма, чтобы с Вами познакомиться».

*№339
Заниматься чёртом*

Мастер Фоюань увидел, как ординарец, вернувшись в покои настоятеля, несёт на плече ароматную палку (ударом которой будят уснувших на медитации). Он спросил ординарца: «Что делаешь?»
Ординарец ответил: «Занимаюсь семидневной медитацией (усиленный период сидячей медитации).
Мастер Фоюань: «Занимаешься чёртом!»

*№340
Ребёнок ещё не родился*

Вечером лечащий врач снаружи убирал обувь. Мастер Фоюань увидел движущийся силуэт за окном и спросил ординарца Лайци: «Что снаружи делают?»
 - Врач убирает обувь (на хунаньском диалекте ботинки и ребёнок звучат одинаково)
- Что?
Ординарец Лайци повторил: «Убирает обувь (ребёнка)».
- А? Ребёнок(обувь). Мой ребёнок ещё не родился. Ха-ха-ха…
Все засмеялись.

*№341
Ещё лечусь*

Один монах пришёл на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню и сказал: с восхищением: «Учитель, у Вас хорошее здоровье!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет. Ещё лечусь!»

*№342
Не принимаю, не досуг*

Однажды, ординарец сказал: «Учитель, снаружи ждёт мирянин-буддист, он хочет с Вами встретиться».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не принимаю!»
Ординарец: «Он ждёт уже очень долго!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не досуг!»

*№343
Владыка смерти Ямараджа и Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха*

Когда Мастер Фоюань мыл вечером стопы, он сказал: «Сегодня прошёл ещё один день. И у нас на день стало меньше в этом мире. И мы на шаг приблизились к Царю смерти Ямарадже».
Ординарец спросил: «Учитель, Вы тоже отправитесь к Ямарадже?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Как не пойти? Все должны к нему пойти. Поскольку он является царём духов. Человек после смерти превращается в духа. Так все говорят».
Ординарец: «Ямараджа не полностью состоит из духов. Например, Бодхисатва Кшитигарбха».
Мастер Фоюань: «В пословице говорится, что Царь смерти сделан из духов, а доуфу (соевый творог) сделан из воды. Бодхисатва Кшитигарбха поёт в одной опере с Ямараджей. Кшитигарбха выступает в роли хорошего человека, а Ямараджа -  в роли плохого. Кшитигарбха спасает людей, а Ямараджа наказывает. Поэтому Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха постоянно делает денежные подношения Ямарадже».
Ординарец сказал: «Если снять Бодхисаттву Кшитигарбху и Ямараджу в одном буддийском фильме, насколько это будет интересно и, конечно, понравится современному зрителю».

*№344
Дао даже в кале и моче*

Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Кто?»
Ординарец: «Лайхао».
 Мастер Фоюань: «А!». Затем он позвал: «Лайхао!»
Ординарец: «Амитофо!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Испражняешься?»

*№345
Делать, следуя кармическим обстоятельствам*

Однажды, у ординарца  был сильный зуд в ухе. Он полдня не мог найти палочки для очистки ушей. Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Что ищешь?» Ординарец честно ответил.
Мастер Фоюань велел одному монаху принести ординарцу палочки для ушей. После того, как ординарец прочистил уши, Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Завтра поедешь в уезд Жуюань, купи там палочки для ушей. Даже маленькую вещь монашеской общины нужно учитывать и беречь».
Ординарец: «Завтра я куплю упаковку».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не обязательно уже завтра бежать на улицу в уездный город. Когда будешь по делам в уезде Жуюань, тогда и попутно купишь. Не надо просто так шататься по улицам!»

*№346
Красота огня*

У масляной лампы в покоях настоятеля лежало много сгоревших мотыльков и комаров. Ординарец, увидев их, не стерпел смотреть на это и накрыл лампу стеклянным колпаком.
Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз из своей кельи, чтобы сделать простирания. Увидев стеклянный колпак на лампе, он спросил: «Кто принёс?»
Ординарец: «Я».
Мастер Фоюань: «Зачем?»
Ординарец: «Я увидел, что многие насекомые сгорели насмерть в огне лампы».
Мастер Фоюань: «Не сгорят насмерть!»
Ординарец показал рукой на мёртвых насекомых и сказал: «Как не сгорят насмерть! Посмотрите, как много их здесь!»
«Сгорели насмерть?» - сказал Мастер Фоюань и затем зарычал: «Ты попробуй их сжечь, а я посмотрю!»

*№347
Беспорядочная беготня и столкновения*

Монах Минцзянь утром зашёл в келью Мастера Фоюаня. Мастер Фоюань поднялся с кровати и спросил: «Дождь был?»
Монах Минцзянь не совсем чётко расслышал, поэтому ответил не сразу: «Не было. Наверное, будет днём».
Мастер Фоюань: «Чёрт будет!»
Монах Минцзянь молчал.
Мастер Фоюань оделся и сел. Он увидел, что на стекле летает какое-то насекомое. Он спросил: «Это комар?»
Монах Минцзянь ответил: «Нет. Это мотылёк».
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Посмотри, не жаль ли этих живых существ! Где им не пройти, туда они изо всех сил стремятся. Беспорядочно бьются и не знают куда идти. Также и люди. Они не знают откуда пришли, всю жизнь проводят бестолково. Те, кто обрил голову налысо, то же самое. Они тоже не знают куда идти и бестолково бьются…»

*№348
Благовония сознания шилы (обетов воздержания) 
и самадхи (медитации, невозмутимости)*

Утром Мастер Фоюань спустился вниз из своей кельи и велел ординарцу возжечь благовония.
Увидев, что ординарец небрежно и криво втыкает благовония, Мастер Фоюань поправил благовония и сказал: «Эти три благовония так уж легко втыкать?»
Ординарец: «А как их втыкать, Учитель?»
«Твоё сознание не приведено в порядок», - сказал Мастер Фоюань, сложив ладони. – «Когда твоё сознание станет правильным, само собой поставишь их правильно. Поэтому в сутре говорится, что явления (благовония) рождаются сознанием. А сознание постигается через явления (благовония). (Здесь игра слов. Благовония и явления произносятся в китайском языке одинаково, записываются на письме по разному) 
Мастер Фоюань показал на надпись на подносе для благовоний: «Увидел или нет? «Истинное благовоние шилы и самадхи»! То есть зажечь мудрость праджни твоего сознания, лепесток благовония сознания!»

*№349
Непостижимая беззвучная проповедь Дхармы*

Однажды, Мастер Фоюань решил позвать заведующего хозяйством монастыря монаха Миняня и стал набирать его номер по телефону. Поскольку телефонный аппарат был очень старый, кнопка ноль плохо срабатывала. Поэтому когда Мастер Фоюань набрал номер телефона, кнопка ноль не сработала и система автоматически ответила: «Извините, набранный Вами номер является пустым (не существует). Проверьте  правильность номера и наберите его снова».
Мастер Фоюань повесил трубку и снова снял, чтобы набрать номер повторно.
Ординарец сказал: «Давайте я попробую».
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет. Я сам». Кнопка ноль снова не сработала и система опять ответила: «Извините, набранный Вами номер пустой (не существует). Пожалуйста…». Автомат ещё не договорил, а Мастер Фоюань заругался в трубку: «Пустой (пустота), пустой (пустота), пустой (пустота)! (Прим. В китайском языке нет словоизменения, поэтому пустой и пустота произносятся одинаково)». И затем Мастер Фоюань бросил трубку.
Ординарец объяснил ему, почему не набирался номер. Мастер Фоюань, выслушав, засмеялся: «Оказывается беззвучная проповедь Дхармы тоже является непостижимой!»

*№350
Электронный мозг и человеческий мозг*

Начальник одного из ведомств аэропорта Байюнь г.Гуанчжоу пришёл на аудиенцию к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Раньше чем занимались?»
Начальник ведомства: «Занимался компьютерами (по-китайски компьютер дословно электронный мозг)»
Мастер Фоюань: «Электронный мозг сильнее или человеческий мозг сильнее?»
Начальник ведомства не нашёлся, что ответить.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Всё же человеческий мозг сильнее. Электронный мозг, компьютер создан человеком. Если ты его не переиграешь, то он тебя сильнее. Кто сильнее, это уже зависит от тебя самого!»

*№351
Лучше бы не было этого хорошего дела*

Один мирянин-буддист стал делать подношение мастеру Фоюаню. Мастер Фоюань быстро стал махать рукой и сказал: «Не надо, не надо. Не делай этого хорошего дела!»

*№352
Упрямый характер, характер упрямый*

Один монах стал помогать Мастеру Фоюаню мыть стопы. А Мастер Фоюань стал рассказывать о том, что один врач из Хуанцзяна хочет стать монахом, но он считает, что этот врач не сможет им стать. Уйдя из дома для монашества, он снова возвратится к мирской жизни. Затем он стал рассказывать о гороскопе этого врача. 
Затем этот монах попросил Мастера Фоюаня определить также его гороскоп. Он сообщил свою дату рождения. Мастер Фоюань посчитал и сказал: «Так себе».
Монах спросил: «Что значит так себе?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «У тебя упрямый характер»
Монах сказал: «Люди говорят, что у моего старшего брата упрямый характер. Но все говорят, что у меня характер хороший…»
Мастер Фоюань, смеясь, сказал: «У вас двоих и у вашего отца у всех у вас упрямый характер».

*№353
Вернуться в какой дом?*

Мастер Фоюань должен был выписываться из больницы. Один монах сказал ему: «Учитель, завтра я провожу Вас домой…»
Мастер Фоюань вытаращил глаза: «В какой дом?»
Монах осёкся, но произнёс: «Вернёмся в монастырь Юньмэньсы».
Мастер Фоюань показал головой и через несколько дней ушёл в Нирвану в монастыре Юньмэньсы.

*№354
Прикидываться и делать вид*

Каждый раз, вернувшись в покои настоятеля, ординарец вначале по привычке делал простирания Будде, а затем уже шёл по другим делам. Однажды, Мастер Фоюань, увидев это, обронил фразу: «Прикидываешься, делаешь вид!»
Ординарец: «Так то оно так, но всё равно надо прикидываться».
Мастер Фоюань рассмеялся и сказал: «Если будешь долго прикидывыаться, таким и станешь!»

*№355
Становление Буддой и посадка цветов*

Чжикэши (монах, отвечающий за приём гостей) привёл одного человека к Мастеру Фоюаню.
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Чем занимаешься?»
Чжикэши ответил за него: «Сейчас он садит цветы, он студент».
Мастер Фоюань: «Расточительство!»

*№356
Мышь ворует еду*

Один монах достал с кухни пампушку. Не успел он откусить и двух раз, как пришёл Мастер Фоюань. Тогда монах быстро засунул пампушку в карман. Мастер Фоюань заметил это, но ничего не сказал, а только велел ему сопровождать его по институту буддизма. По дороге Мастер Фоюань своей тростью показал ему на шелуху на полу и сказал: «Это мышь ворует и есть еду!»


*№357
Человек и его фотография не одинаковы*

Однажды, монах Минлан пришёл в покои настоятеля, чтобы увидеть Мастера Фоюаня.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Минлан, почему эти дни ты не приходил проведать меня?»
Минлан: «Очень занят гостями. У меня в келье есть Ваша фотография. Когда я о Вас вспоминаю, я смотрю на Вашу фотографию и делаю простирания»
Мастер Фоюань: «Человек и его фотография не одинаковы».
Монах Минлан: «Почему не одинаковы?»
Мастер Фоюань смотрел на него, но не отвечал.

*№358
Синий цвет дайт синее сияние. 
Жёлтый цвет даёт жёлтое сияние*

Однажды, монах Минцзянь сопровождал Мастера Фоюаня на прогулке. Они дошли до ворот монастыря и увидели одного проезжего монаха, одетого в длинный жёлтый монашеский халат. Монах Минцзянь сказал: «Учитель, посмотрите. Проиехал монах, одетый в дляный жёлтый монашеский халат!»
Мастер Фоюань посмотрел, взял трость и пошёл обратно, говоря: «Синий цвет дайт синее сияние. Жёлтый цвет даёт жёлтое сияние». (цитата из сутры Амитабхи)

*№359
Гунфу опустилось в зале медитации*

Один монах спросил: «Учитель, что значит гунфу опустилось в зале медитации?»
Мастер Фоюань ответил: «Это как будто курица вынашивает яйца. Насест подобен кастрюле. Посредине пониже, вокруг повыше. Курица сидит сверху с большим комфортом. Это называется гунфу опустилось в зале медитации».

*№360
Раскаяние*

Один мирянин-буддист делал простирания перед статуей Бодхисатвы Кшитигарбхи.
Мастер Фоюань проходил рядом и увидел. Вдруг, он своей тростью открыл крышку мусорного ведра и сказал: «Зачем закрываешь?»
Буддист в этот момент как будто что-то постиг.

*№361
Не видеть истинного облика горы Лушань*

Ординарец прогуливался вместе с Мастером Фоюанем. Они проходили мимо зала для приёма гостей. Один мирянин-буддист спросил их: «Досточтимый старец, скажите, Вы знакомы с Мастером Фоюанем?» Знаете где он живёт? Я хочу нанести ему визит».
Мастер Фоюань притворился: «Фоюань? Не знаем. Кажется, что нет здесь такого! Вам нужно поехать в другое место и там спросить!»
Присутствующие укрдакой посмеивались, но никто ничего не сказал.
Когда этот буддист зашёл к чжикэши, отвечающего за приём гостей, тот сказал ему: «Тот, кого Вы только что спрашивали и есть Мастер Фоюань!»
Буддист: «А?»

*№362
Рык тигра без слов*

Был период дождей. И вот вышло солнце. Ординарец Минцзе сказал Мастеру Фоюаню: «Хорошая погода. Давайте пойдём куда-нибудь! Можно я буду сопровождать Вас на прогулке?»
Мастер Фоюань спросил: «Кудп пойдём?»
Монах Минцзе ответил: «Куда Вы пойдёте, туда и я».
Мастер Фоюань: «Пошли. Пойдём в «Сяоситхень» (женское отделение монастыря Юньмэньсы).
Когда они подошли к воротам женского отделения монастыря «Сяоситхень» (Маленькое Западное небо), Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Пошли, возвращаемся!»
Монах Минцзе с удивлением спросил: «Пришли же, и не будем заходить?»
Мастер Фоюань молчал и прямиком пошёл обратно.

*№363
Где есть Мингуй*

Чжикэши пришёл в покои настоятеля и стал звать: «Монах Мингуй!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет дома!»
Чжикэши не поверил: «Монах Мингуй!»
Мастер Фоюань: «Нет дома!»
Через некоторое время чжикэши снова спросил: «Монах Мингуй!»
Мастер Фоюань зарычал: «Нету! Где есть Мингуй?»
Чжикэши испугался и убежал.


*№364
Живите в мире, спокойствии и согласии*

За два дня до ухода в Нирвану Мастер Фоюань позвал к себе ординарца Лайхао и монаха Минцзиня и сказал: «Я умираю. Позвал Вас, чтобы оставить Вам свой наказ. Вы должны хорошенько делать дела!»
Ординарец спросил: «Как делать?»
Мастер Фоюань: «Не надо противоречий и разногласий. Не надо гневаться. Не надо судачить о достоинствах и недостатках. Живите в мире, спокойствии и согласии. Запомнили? Обязательно надо запомнить!»

*№365
Чистая, полная луна, 
тихое сознание в самодостаточности и самобытии*

За 4-5 часов до ухода в Нирвану у Мастера Фоюаня стало распирать живот, ему стало плохо. Ординарец помог ему сесть и стал делать ему массаж.
Мастер Фоюань сказал: «Человек – это один вдох «ци» воздуха. Если поел, то есть «ци» (энергия) от еды».
Через некоторое время Мастер Фоюань сказал со всей искренностью: «Вы не знаете. Чтобы обрести, добиться этого глотка воздуха, я боролся много лет. Даже во сне боролся за этот глоток. Вчера вечером во сне тоже боролся. Не думайте, что это так просто!»
Затем Мастеру Фоюаню стало хуже. Все стали читать мантру Будды Амитабхи. Мастер Фоюань молчал и через некоторое время в спокойствии ушёл в Нирвану. Это случилось 23 февраля 2009 года в 20 часов 46 минут. Ему было 87 лет. 69 лет из них Мастер Фоюань пробыл монахом. 63 года пробыл в сане бхикшу.

*Записал ученик-ординарец Мастера Фоюаня монах Лайхао на двухлетний юбилей со дня ухода Учителя, с пожеланием о скором Его возвращении в Сансару во благо всех живых существ!*

----------


## Еше Нинбо

*Послесловие*

Автор этой книги учитель Дхармы буддийский монах Лайхао в период своего служения в качестве ординарца Мастера Фоюаня во всех обстоятельствах повседневной жизни замечал поток Чань-Дхармы Мастера Фоюаня, из сострадания ведущего и направляющего живых существ. Он также собрал истории и коаны своих товарищей, связанные с жизнью Мастера Фоюаня.
После Нирваны Мастера Фоюаня учитель Дхармы Лайхао вместе с другими учениками постоянно вспоминают о милости Учителя. В целях распространения Чань-Дхармы Мастера Фоюаня эти истории, коаны собраны и изданы в данной книге.
В память о двухлетии со дня ухода в Нирвану Мастера Фоюаня монашеская община монастыря Юньмэньсы приняла решение издать и распространить эту книгу.
Редакторскую работу над книгой провёл учитель Дхармы Кайчжи. В вёрстке книги принимали участие преподаватель университета Чжуншань Цюй Цзюньсюн, сокурсники Лю Яцзян, Цзян Ихуань, Чжан Вэньшэн. Текст сверяли учителя Дхармы Минлан, Лайхао и мирянин-буддист Сун Мусинь. Изображения и фотографии подбирал учитель Дхармы Сяньтэн. Рисовал учитель Фанчжу.
В ходе издания книга получила подтверждение и поддержку со стороны уважаемых патриархов и настоятелей монастырей, а также помощь со стороны простых монахов и верующих, в чём выражаем им свою признательность!
Молимся о скорейшем возвращении милостивого Учителя Фоюаня.

*Настоятель монастыря Юньмэньсы уезда Жуюань провинции Гуандун досточтимый Минсян
29 число первого лунного месяца 2011 года.*



*Послесловие
Лепесток фимиама сознания*

Учитель уже два года как покинул нас. Эти два года показались очень долгими, поскольку всё время вспоминаешь о Нём. Эти два года также показались очень короткими, поскольку этого времени недостаточно, чтобы стереть голос Учителя из сознания.
В ходе служения Мастеру Фоюаню в качестве ординарца я собрал некоторые случаи и слова из жизни Учителя. В свободное от учёбы время я записывал их и собрал в отдельную книгу. Книгу назвал «Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике». В значении памяти, воспоминания.

Вода.
Её сущность освежать. Она имеет заслугу питания всех вещей.
Её сущность находится внизу. Она имеет добродетель уступчивости, гуманности и несоперничества.
Её сущность подвижна. Она бурлит, устраняя старое и впитывая новое.
Её сущность мягкая. Она вскармливает души.
Источник.
Его функция порождение. Это исток четырёх морей и ста рек.
Его функция глубока и далека. Он является началом тысячи гор и 10 тысяч ущелий.
Его функция обширна и велика. Он является корнем обширных волн.
Его функция неисчерпаема. Он является началом бесконечного потока. 
Вся вода в Поднебесной имеет один источник.
Мастер Фоюань подобен воде. Он является источником, благодетельствующим моему телу Дхармы.
От ничего не понимающего шраманеры и до сегодняшнего меня, спокойно идущего по Пути монашества, в каждом моём шаге меня сопровождали наставления Учителя. Он избавлял от сомнений и передавал мне Путь, передавал артерии и молоко Дхармы. Эту милость и эти чувства не оплатить в вечных кальпах.
Слова и поступки Мастера Фоюаня в обычной жизни показывают нам его простоту, бесстрастность и стиль настоящего буддийского монаха. Все дела он делал сам лично, вёл общину по пути совершенствования. Хотя он был уже в почтенном возрасте, не отставал от других на сельскохозяйственных работах. Он является образцом для подражания моему поколению буддийских монахов.
Слова и поступки Мастера Фоюаня в самых простых жизненных ситуациях полностью показывают нам смысл Чань, его сострадание и помощь существам, его методы привлечения на Путь начинающих. Иногда он представал как Император-лев - ругал, кричал, бил палкой или тростью. В его смехе, гневе, брани проявлялось нескончаемое послание Неба и Земли. Он разрубал пустоту, оставляя звук. 
Составляя эту книгу, я желаю поделиться моментами из жизни Учителя для извлечения пользы от Дхармы для всех. В дальнейшем я продолжу работу над этой книгой для её пополнения. Надеюсь, что вы сможете предоставить мне материал, связанный с жизнью Учителя.
В канун двухлетия со дня ухода в Нирвану Учителя я, держа в руках лепесток фимиама сознания, подношу вам эту книгу.
Желаю, чтобы живые существа пили эту воду, и все миры Дхармы имели этот источник. Чтобы он был бесконечным. 
Посвящаю эту заслугу на скорое возвращение Мастера Фоюаня для спасения заблудших живых существ.
В заключение искренне желаю:

Процветания Дхармы линии школы Юньмэнь
Расцвета места Дао монастыря Юнмэньсы
Проповеди на 10 сторон учениками Юньмэня
Чтобы каждый человек мог быть сосудом Дхармы Будд и патриархов
И каждый был прекрасной нивой, приносящей счастье миру.

*Буддийский монах Лайхао
2011 год в монастыре Фаюаньсы г.Пекин.*

----------

Бодо (01.12.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Перевод книги 365 коанов о Мастере Фоюане "Когда пьёшь воду, думай об её источнике" (2011г.), а также перевод второй книги коанов "Поиск Источника в море Будды" (2012г.) можно скачать здесь:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (21.02.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2018)

----------

